# Anyone play Words with Friends?



## hsuthard

I'd love to add more players! I don't have any friends yet  I'm hsuthard if you'd like to add me!

I don't know if it matters which version you're playing; I'm playing on my iPad with Words For Friends HD.

_--- below is the current list of user names... WWF name is first, then KB name... If I've not added your name, please reply to this thread and I will update this list... Also, I have listed the players that have gone Missing In Action at the end-- Verena_

hsuthard = hsuthard
MaineWriter = Leslie
sharynzwords = sharyn
EmBranch = Meemo
luvmy4brats = luvmy4brats
Sandra Soulflower = Kindle Gracie
Cindy416 = Cindy416
BetsyQuilter = Betsy the Quilter
webhill = webhill
Chocochibi = chocochibi
Fairoasis = fairoasis
cawinters = Chad Winters
rho1640 = rho
alkazoo = ak rain
SonlightMom = MrTsMom
JenniMess = Jenni
dollcrazy = dollcrazy 
crystal57092978 = Crystalmes
wordswithMel = meljackson
jjjmom = kindlemama
Catnipped = Christina
akjak = akjak
melissa323 = melissaj323
DCLogan = DCLogan
Jane917 = Jane917
DD0649 = DD
akagriff = akagriff
lynninva = lynninva
jfriddell = jfriddell
Avilan = JeffM (taking a break from the game)
zsuzsu = ZsuZsu
ibrewalot = ibrewalot
ggirl003 = gadgetgirl003
Pidgeon92 = pidgeon92
Luvshihtzu = luzshihtzu
debg8199 = Deb G 
Astoriagirl=Anne (beginner)
DRA60=drenee (Deb)
Maddie000=Madeline
Cindergayle= Cindergayle
love2read= love2read

_MIA
tlrowley = tlrowley
starearedkid11 = Starearedkid_


----------



## Leslie

I'll play with you. I used to play with my son but he seems to have abandoned me...I'm MaineWriter.

L


----------



## Leslie

I just started a game and played the first word. It found you without any problem!


----------



## Cindy416

I'll download it, and will probably play as Cindy416.


----------



## hsuthard

I should have thought before asking here -- I was winning all my games until I started playing with experienced READERS!!! LOL Leslie, you're tough! My last opponent started the game with ATE and you started with INDEX!  This should be fun . . .

Yay Cindy! I just started playing this week and it is such a fun game! I love how you can just get back to it whenever it's convenient. 

Does anyone know if you can sync the games between your iPhone and iPad?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Great job hsuthard, this looks like it's going to be an active thread!  I might have to get Word with Friends... but then I don't need another addictive game, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I've bought Word for Friends, but haven't tried it yet.  I have some experience in Scrabble, but am not a pro at these things.


----------



## sharyn

Woohoo!  I'm always looking for someone new to play with!  I'm sharynzwords.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I'd like to play - I have it on my iTouch - but am embarrassed to say I never took the time and I don't _know how_ to play.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The price was right so I added it, but haven't tried it yet...looks like we'll have a lot of newbies...

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Someone explain the concept please for us non-iPhone/Pad/Touch users.
Thanks,
deb


----------



## hsuthard

drenee said:


> Someone explain the concept please for us non-iPhone/Pad/Touch users.
> Thanks,
> deb


It's based on Scrabble, but the twist is that you play the game when you want to. You can have up to 20 games going at the same time, and your device lets you know when one of your opponents has made a move and it's now your turn. So if you're busy and don't have time to play, that's fine, the game will wait for you, you just play when you do have time. When I'm playing actively, it might be 5 minutes between turns if the opponent is playing actively, or it might be a couple of hours before they get back to their game and take a turn. It makes the game really convenient to play as you don't feel like you're holding anyone up by taking a break.

So right now I'm playing eight different games, and only one other player is active right now. Here's a screen shot that shows how long ago the last turn was to give you an idea:

The pics are big so you can see the blue print, and you can see the blank board in the background:









Here you can see the game in the background, just like Scrabble:


----------



## tlrowley

I'd like to join, too, but please be gentle.  I'm far from being a good Scrabble player .

I'm tlrowley.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Cindy416 said:


> I'll download it, and will probably play as Cindy416.


Cindy, I tried to start a game with you but you haven't joined yet!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

tlrowley said:


> I'd like to join, too, but please be gentle. I'm far from being a good Scrabble player .
> 
> I'm tlrowley.


I just started a game with you, with a great big three letter word. LOL.

Your turn!

Also...the game costs $2.99 but there is also a free version. You just have to put up with ads between every move. I did upgrade to the paid version, but the free one is playable, too...if you want to try it out before committing to buy.

L


----------



## drenee

Oh, it looks like so much fun.  Some day when my classic iPod dies I'll consider an iTouch or maybe even an iPhone. 
deb


----------



## Leslie

drenee said:


> Oh, it looks like so much fun. Some day when my classic iPod dies I'll consider an iTouch or maybe even an iPhone.
> deb


I'll play wordscraper with you on Facebook if you want...

L


----------



## drenee

Thanks, Leslie.  I haven't been on Facebook for a couple of months.  I got the dreaded Facebook virus 
on both of my computers.  I am currently shopping for a netbook that I can use exclusively for internet, 
Audible, iTunes, etc.  None of my work stuff will be on it, so I won't mind taking a chance on getting a 
virus.  
I'll let you know when I'm participating on FB again.
deb


----------



## Cindy416

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Cindy, I tried to start a game with you but you haven't joined yet!
> 
> Betsy


Sorry, Betsy. I got really busy yesterday, and didn't get the game downloaded. I promise I'll get around to it within the hour.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

No rush!  Just wondered if you had decided not to or use a different name...it'll be fun to have more people to play with, although I can see I'm going to spend a lot of time playing this!

Betsy


----------



## Meemo

I'll play! I'm EmBranch on WwF.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm luvmy4brats. Please be gentle, I haven't played before


----------



## hsuthard

This is so much more fun than playing with strangers!  When I first played, my opponent asked me in chat if i was a guy or girl and that kinda freaked me out a little. I feel like I already know you guys.


----------



## Leslie

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm luvmy4brats. Please be gentle, I haven't played before


You certainly started off with a good first word!


----------



## Leslie

hsuthard said:


> This is so much more fun than playing with strangers! When I first played, my opponent asked me in chat if i was a guy or girl and that kinda freaked me out a little. I feel like I already know you guys.


It is more fun playing with people you know, I agree.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I'm Sandra Soulflower.....

(and clueless, so please bear that in mind and help me out if you initiate a game)


----------



## Starearedkid

I am starearedkid11 on it


----------



## Cindy416

Betsy the Quilter said:


> No rush! Just wondered if you had decided not to or use a different name...it'll be fun to have more people to play with, although I can see I'm going to spend a lot of time playing this!
> 
> Betsy


What name are you using, Betsy?


----------



## Cindy416

I will apologize in advance to those of you with whom I've begun playing games. It's raining, and my hubby is in, so I don't have much time to continue my games. I can see how this game could be extremely time consuming, so I'll have to play when I get a bit of time here and there. If I were to play a game through, I'd get nothing else done.


----------



## Someone Nameless

OK, Lovemy4brats is killing me.    I cannot think of a word longer than 4 letters.  

I have a question.  Is there a way to remove the 'Game Over' at the bottom of my screen?


----------



## tlrowley

You folks are sharks.  That is all.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Kindle Gracie said:


> OK, Lovemy4brats is killing me.  I cannot think of a word longer than 4 letters.
> 
> I have a question. Is there a way to remove the 'Game Over' at the bottom of my screen?


Don't feel bad, I'm being trounced by Leslie..

I think the game over part is just for finished games. As you finish a game it will move under the game over tab.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I found how to delete it though.  I held my finger on it and slid it to the left and a delete option popped up.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie already trounced me once.

I'm BetsyQuilter on Words with Friends.

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

Kindle Gracie said:


> I found how to delete it though. I held my finger on it and slid it to the left and a delete option popped up.


thanks!



tlrowley said:


> You folks are sharks. That is all.


Me?? Methinks you just beat me.


----------



## tlrowley

Good game, luvmy4brats.  I must have caught you with a few left on your rack, sorry.  I was expecting that my last word wouldn't be enough, it was clearing my rack that did it.

Thanks,
Tracey


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

yeah, trowley hustled me too.   Good thing we're not playing for money, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Someone Nameless

OK, I finally have a good word.  I added two of the letters and need to spell it on out to the right and the screen will not let me move it over any more so that I can see any more spaces to the right.  What is up with that?  We started in the middle and only have three short words so far.


----------



## Someone Nameless

and the same thing on another screen....I want to spell out a word starting further to the left and the screen won't let me go over there.


----------



## hsuthard

How is it that every game I play has the word SEX in it? LOL


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The size of the board is the size of the board as far as I can tell...

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

hsuthard said:


> How is it that every game I play has the word SEX in it? LOL


I haven't started playing the really dirty words...LOL


----------



## Meemo

Kindle Gracie said:


> OK, I finally have a good word. I added two of the letters and need to spell it on out to the right and the screen will not let me move it over any more so that I can see any more spaces to the right. What is up with that? We started in the middle and only have three short words so far.


Are you on an iPhone? If you double tap the screen it will zoom in or out. Not sure how it works on an iPad.


----------



## Someone Nameless

sadly I am on an iTouch.  I see that the screen is limited in size.  That just cramps my style!    (like I can come up with some really big words!  <---only when limited in space, darn it!)

All of you do realize that by playing this with me you all have a part in keeping my brain active and delaying my Alzheimers!


----------



## Someone Nameless

What is the blank tile?


----------



## Leslie

Kindle Gracie said:


> What is the blank tile?


It is the free letter, like in Scrabble.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Leslie said:


> It is the free letter, like in Scrabble.


  See how much I played Scrabble?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Meemo said:


> Are you on an iPhone? If you double tap the screen it will zoom in or out. Not sure how it works on an iPad.


Haven't tried that, I'll have to. And Leslie, that b***h, just laid a 70 point word on me.  (And that IS a term of affection among my girlfriends.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Haven't tried that, I'll have to. And Leslie, that b***h, just laid a 70 point word on me.  (And that IS a term of affection among my girlfriends.
> 
> Betsy


I believe the word was ABROSIA...the game doesn't let me go back and look at tiles played...

L


----------



## Someone Nameless

There is a reason I haven't added Leslie as a friend.


----------



## hsuthard

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Haven't tried that, I'll have to. And Leslie, that b***h, just laid a 70 point word on me.  (And that IS a term of affection among my girlfriends.
> 
> Betsy


Sharyn started our game with a 85-point word using all her tiles!! Anything over 20 points is the big leagues, IMO!


----------



## Leslie

Kindle Gracie said:


> There is a reason I haven't added Leslie as a friend.


Now my feelings are hurt...


----------



## Someone Nameless

Leslie said:


> Now my feelings are hurt...


Not nearly as much as mine are. I am losing all my games!!!


----------



## Leslie

hsuthard said:


> Sharyn started our game with a 85-point word using all her tiles!! Anything over 20 points is the big leagues, IMO!


I am playing a game with Sharyn and she is cutthroat. The good news is, I think she went off to have a martini and let the game percolate until the a.m.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I blame it all on my parents.  They never played scrabble with me as a child.


----------



## luvmy4brats

She just cleaned my clock. Beat me by almost 220 points!!! 

I'm 0-4 right now. But at least I'm having fun.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Looks like you're going to beat me.....I've only won one so far....

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

It is fun. And you learn new words. Apparently there are 103 two letter words in English. I have almost memorized all of them. Here's a hint for all WfF players: there is not a single two letter word that includes a C. Just so you know.

L


----------



## Someone Nameless

And is there a word with Q that does not have a U after it?  gaahhhh!


----------



## Meemo

Kindle Gracie said:


> And is there a word with Q that does not have a U after it? gaahhhh!


There is - one of those things I never knew until I started playing WwF.


----------



## Someone Nameless

WHAT IS IT  Tell me.  Tell me NOW.


----------



## Leslie

Kindle Gracie said:


> And is there a word with Q that does not have a U after it? gaahhhh!


QI
QAT
QANAT

I think there are others...


----------



## Eeyore

Kindle Gracie said:


> WHAT IS IT Tell me. Tell me NOW.


Qatar, a country in the Persian Gulf.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Cindy416

It's fun, but, of course, once I downloaded the app, I've hardly had time to play. It didn't help that 2 of my 4 games gave me tiles with NO vowels, and there were only 2 available vowels on the boards. I have a busy day, but will try to make a move in each of my games this morning.


----------



## tlrowley

I'm on the west coast, so I'm not back to my games, yet.  I need a lot more coffee, first.

I'm having so very much fun.  Thanks for starting this, hsuthard.

Tracey


----------



## sharyn

Yes, I stopped for martini time and then went out to see Chita Rivera last night.  But I'm back now!  I have 13 games going on simultaneously!  (So there are times when I'll play hot and heavy for a bit then times I'll back off for several hours or overnight.  Just so you know.)

And the reason I'm so cutthroat is because I was taught by the best!  My friend Judi (GoLions87) has soundly beaten my butt every game but one that we've played.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I have a friend who has an iPod touch who I know will be a killer scrabble player--the smartest person I know.  I'm going to ask her if she wants to play and beat my butt soundly.  I can take it, Sharyn!

Betsy


----------



## sharyn

Oooh, Betsy!  I just totally lucked out on that last word!  I had a blank which gave me the U for QUIVER, and a triple word square -- 84 points!  Woohoo!


----------



## drenee

Oh my gosh, you guys are having so much fun.  
Your posts here are funny.  Thank you for sharing with us non-iThingy users.
deb


----------



## webhill

I'm webhill and I'd be thrilled to have a skilled opponent challenge me!


----------



## Leslie

webhill said:


> I'm webhill and I'd be thrilled to have a skilled opponent challenge me!


I just started a game with you. Of course, I have lousy letters...LOL


----------



## webhill

Leslie said:


> QI
> QAT
> QANAT
> 
> I think there are others...


SUQ ?


----------



## Leslie

webhill said:


> SUQ ?


Yup.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Leslie said:


> It is more fun playing with people you know, I agree.


Yes it is! Y'all are the nicest friends I've never met!

Please be patient with my words with friends games. My only access is via iTouch and I'm not always around a wifi hotspot. We also take care of my 93 year old MIL in the nursing home with Alzheimer's. Too bad the nursing home doesn't have wifi. 

Words with friends is my relaxation but if you get tired of my game dragging on at times, feel free to delete it.

Hey, do you people really read Kindles too? and work jobs? I must not be a good time manager!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

webhill said:


> I'm webhill and I'd be thrilled to have a skilled opponent challenge me!


do you mind a not so skilled opponent?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Betsy called me a B**** earlier....I think it had something to do with a 90 point word


----------



## Leslie

One thing I wish they had in this game: the ability to see the score before you actually play the word.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

luvmy4brats said:


> do you mind a not so skilled opponent?


Why, are you suggesting she play me? And yes it had something to do with a 90 point word. Hope you've got a game going with Leslie. You two and Sharyn deserve each other.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> One thing I wish they had in this game: the ability to see the score before you actually play the word.


I agree; we should all start suggesting it to the company.

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Why, are you suggesting she play me? And yes it had something to do with a 90 point word. Hope you've got a game going with Leslie. You two and Sharyn deserve each other.
> 
> Betsy


They're both killing me. I think ours is the only game I've won. I'm on my 4th game with Leslie and the score is already 213-75  

I think she's rigged the game to just give me vowels.


----------



## Leslie

luvmy4brats said:


> They're both killing me. I think ours is the only game I've won. I'm on my 4th game with Leslie and the score is already 213-75
> 
> I think she's rigged the game to just give me vowels.


The game I am playing with Tracey, I have a fistful of vowels.

Just remember, AIOLI tastes good, and it can be pluralized, too.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Leslie said:


> The game I am playing with Tracey, I have a fistful of vowels.
> 
> Just remember, AIOLI tastes good, and it can be pluralized, too.


Yes, but that requires an "L" LOL


----------



## Meemo

Kindle Gracie said:


> Yes it is! Y'all are the nicest friends I've never met!
> 
> Please be patient with my words with friends games. My only access is via iTouch and I'm not always around a wifi hotspot. We also take care of my 93 year old MIL in the nursing home with Alzheimer's. Too bad the nursing home doesn't have wifi.
> 
> Words with friends is my relaxation but if you get tired of my game dragging on at times, feel free to delete it.
> 
> Hey, do you people really read Kindles too? and work jobs? I must not be a good time manager!!!


Not to worry - that's the beauty of it - you can pick it up when you want. I've had games where it took a couple of days for someone to get back to me (or me back to them). If I'm sitting watching TV I can play back & forth, but I haven't looked all day today (and this thread reminded me of it!).


----------



## tlrowley

Leslie said:


> The game I am playing with Tracey, I have a fistful of vowels.
> 
> Just remember, AIOLI tastes good, and it can be pluralized, too.


I noticed the vowel dump!

I just got humiliated, but I think that was someone from another board - 408 to 262. Yikes!!! I'll go hide in a corner now


----------



## Starearedkid

I am getting humiliated too!

Growing up my mom never liked "kid's board games"--so I grew up playing Scrabble, Monopoly, Checkers and Trivia Pursuit. We used to bring our scrabble set to the beach all the time, and play there. 

Actually my parents number that they sign every card with for each other is the number 7--the points of the word "Love" in Scrabble. (As long as it doesn't fall on any triple letter scores.) My dad was always a sore loser though, no one can beat my mom--and he used to "accidentally" knock the board over when the game was completely unwinnable.

I haven't played Scrabble in years so I am a bit rusty--plus it seems like I seem to have the rotten luck of some of the tiles--all the obscure ones or no vowels, one time it was no consonants


----------



## sharyn

luvmy4brats said:


> do you mind a not so skilled opponent?


Ummm...excuse me, but I don't think you're not "not so skilled!"


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

sharyn said:


> Ummm...excuse me, but I don't think you're not "not so skilled!"


Yeah, Heather. "Not so skilled" my aioli!

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm really not..I've never played before and can't remember when I last played scrabble.. Probably back in high school. I just know how to look up words   (There's an app for that   )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yours must be better than mine.... 

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yours must be better than mine....
> 
> Betsy


From the looks of our game, obviously not..


----------



## ak rain

can i play?


----------



## Leslie

ak rain said:


> can i play?


Sure...just download the app and look us up. I'm MaineWriter.

Speaking of, everybody....we are going to Massachusetts today for another college visit, so if I am not as quick as playing my turn, that is why. But I'll have my phone with me so I'll play when I get a minute.

L


----------



## Leslie

Betsy just played ZEN which is interesting because I don't think that's an allowed word in Scrabble. I know it gets rejected when I try to play it in Wordscraper.

L


----------



## webhill

luvmy4brats said:


> do you mind a not so skilled opponent?


I will play ANYONE. I love to play! I don't care if I am winning or losing. I have been frustrated with random opponents who resign as soon as I'm up by 100 points (which, frankly, doesn't mean much, as you can be up by 100 and still lose, but whatever!)

Let me rephrase. I want DEDICATED opponents who won't get going if the going gets tough


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> Betsy just played ZEN which is interesting because I don't think that's an allowed word in Scrabble. I know it gets rejected when I try to play it in Wordscraper.
> 
> L


Sorry, Leslie, (not sure why it wouldn't be allowed though). It's weird, I have an app that is an official word list for Scrabble, and words that it says are OK have been rejected in Word for Friends. I didn't think to check Zen, but just did, and the other app rejected it. Oh, well, you're kicking my butt anyway! I can't even cheat and win! 

Betsy


----------



## Starearedkid

Zen is a word I used in this game--which I put it in just to see if it would play it--because I am used to it be not allowed in Scrabble.


----------



## chocochibi

I'm on it too as Chocochibi.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Is there anyone here who has lost all their games?  I want to play you.


----------



## fairoasis

I just downloaded Words With Friends.  Scrabble is like golf with me...love to play but just not any good at it.  On WWF as Fairoasis.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Kindle Gracie said:


> Is there anyone here who has lost all their games? I want to play you.


I've lost most of mine...just won one so far, I think....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Starearedkid said:


> Zen is a word I used in this game--which I put it in just to see if it would play it--because I am used to it be not allowed in Scrabble.


Hey, I tried to create a game with you and it says you must update your client in order to play WWF with me. You are starearedkid on WWF, aren't you?

Betsy


----------



## Chad Winters

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm really not..I've never played before and can't remember when I last played scrabble.. Probably back in high school. I just know how to look up words  (There's an app for that  )


You guys use an app? Isn't that cheating? I thought about that but it seems like it would be "wrong" like playing scrabble with an open dictionary.

I'm cawinters and started a few games with the user names given here...


----------



## Starearedkid

Hmmm...

I am Starearedkid11 on WWF. Could that be why?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yeah, I thought so at first, too...the only one I was using at first was one to check to see if what I was attempting WAS a word....

I'm willing to set up an app free zone.   Course, I don't think the apps help me with most of the people I'm playing.

Betsy


----------



## rho

I'm Bonacker on there -- would love to play with other folks that suck totally at it -   I tried playing a pass it game with myself and I was beating myself big time lol 

ITouch is charging right now so it will be awhile before I get on -- well that and I am going to do some work around the house so it is a reward to get on when I get a little done -- lots of littles will eventually add up to a good clean - right?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Not completely on topic but related: apparently, the Scrabble people have recently said that new games will ship with a new set of rules where some proper nouns and corporate names will be allowed.

Of course, Scrabble purists are up in arms!

http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/36196056/ns/today/


----------



## ak rain

first time i have played, don't expect to win. may i make your game fun  I only have connection when I am in town. so not the quickest to respond, but I will try
name - alkazoo
sylvia


----------



## Someone Nameless

What is the name of the app used for a word generator?  Can you tell I'm desperate here?


----------



## Leslie

rho said:


> I'm Bonacker on there -- would love to play with other folks that suck totally at it -  I tried playing a pass it game with myself and I was beating myself big time lol
> 
> ITouch is charging right now so it will be awhile before I get on -- well that and I am going to do some work around the house so it is a reward to get on when I get a little done -- lots of littles will eventually add up to a good clean - right?


Hey Rho, good to see you...

L


----------



## rho

it appears I am the Queen of 3 letter words -


----------



## luvmy4brats

Kindle Gracie said:


> What is the name of the app used for a word generator? Can you tell I'm desperate here?


I think it's called Letters


----------



## tlrowley

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've lost most of mine...just won one so far, I think....
> 
> Betsy


Hmmm, not too sure what that says about me.....

Tracey
(who apparently is the only known person to lose to Betsy....)


----------



## Leslie

tlrowley said:


> Hmmm, not too sure what that says about me.....
> 
> Tracey
> (who apparently is the only known person to lose to Betsy....)


You've beaten me three times, Tracey...hmmmm.....


----------



## tlrowley

Really? I find that hard to believe.  I quake when I see an alert that you've played a word.

Obviously, Scrabble/WWF is not transitive.
(math geek here!)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

tlrowley said:


> Really? I find that hard to believe. I quake when I see an alert that you've played a word.
> 
> Obviously, Scrabble/WWF is not transitive.
> (math geek here!)


Me too!

Betsy


----------



## hsuthard

Sorry for bailing on all my games last night and today. We decided the weather was gorgeous and took a quick overnight to Disney!  And its just so wrong that there's no wifi in wdw! So now I'm scrambling to think of words in all my games that aren't completely mouse-centric LOL.


----------



## rho

hsuthard said:


> Sorry for bailing on all my games last night and today. We decided the weather was gorgeous and took a quick overnight to Disney! And its just so wrong that there's no wifi in wdw! So now I'm scrambling to think of words in all my games that aren't completely mouse-centric LOL.


Oh I am so jealous of your trip 

I swear I have gotten all the sucky letters -- in one game it keeps giving me all vowels and in another I have like 4 H's and not much else - I hit send and get back not a valid word a LOT but there comes a time where you just have to guess -


----------



## Someone Nameless

Really dumb question but the colored tiles that say TW, DL, DW, etc....what do they mean?


----------



## rho

Kindle Gracie said:


> Really dumb question but the colored tiles that say TW, DL, DW, etc....what do they mean?


It took me a bit but I'm thinking Triple word, Double letter, double word -- it does that to the value of the letters on the tiles you place


----------



## luvmy4brats

rho said:


> It took me a bit but I'm thinking Triple word, Double letter, double word -- it does that to the value of the letters on the tiles you place


yep, that's exactly what it is.


----------



## hsuthard

Another scoring question: if you use a blank tile on a dl or tl space, how is it scored? What if it's on a regular space? Does the value change according to which letter it's designated as?


----------



## Leslie

hsuthard said:


> Another scoring question: if you use a blank tile on a dl or tl space, how is it scored? What if it's on a regular space? Does the value change according to which letter it's designated as?


A blank tile doesn't have any points, even if you make it a high scoring letter, like X or Z. So if you place a blank on a double- or triple-letter square, you've lost the value of that square. But if you put a blank on a double- or triple-word square (DW, TW) the value of the word is still doubled or tripled, although the blank tile hasn't added anything to the total score of the word.

L


----------



## Leslie

I have also just discovered that if you cover a double-word square twice with one word, the doubled score is doubled again, ie, my 18 point word scored at 72 points because it was long enough to cover two DW tiles.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie's found she can beat me without trotting out any of her fancy shmancy words or medical terms.... 

And Heather also took pity on me and only beat me by five points....

Betsy


----------



## rho

and as I predicted _EVERYONE_ is beating me  oh well I am having a great time anyway -


----------



## ak rain

rho said:


> and as I predicted _EVERYONE_ is beating me  oh well I am having a great time anyway -


ditto

sylvia


----------



## Chad Winters

I am definitely getting crushed


----------



## Leslie

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I am definitely getting crushed


We had one of the weirder games I have ever played. For the first half of the game, all I had were vowels and then (not unexpectedly) I had rack after rack of consonants. I mean, the game started with HI and I played QI on that...

L


----------



## rho

Leslie said:


> We had one of the weirder games I have ever played. For the first half of the game, all I had were vowels and then (not unexpectedly) I had rack after rack of consonants. I mean, the game started with HI and I played QI on that...
> 
> L


That is weird?? You have just described most of the games I have played so far - I even use aioli once and it was on an existing l


----------



## Someone Nameless

For the record -  'hiney'' is not an acceptable word so there's no need to try it.  I'm just saying.


----------



## MrTsMom

I'm SonlightMom. I've started adding all of you. What an addictive game!


----------



## Someone Nameless

MrTsMom said:


> I'm SonlightMom. I've started adding all of you. What an addictive game!


You're on! 

It is so addictive that I upgraded from the free version to the paid version to eliminate the ads!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Whew! I spend today doing housework and such and I come back and it was my turn on almost all of my games...


----------



## Someone Nameless

HOUSEWORK?  Who can do housework with a Kindle, an iPad (or iPhone or iTouch) and words with friends!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Kindle Gracie said:


> HOUSEWORK? Who can do housework with a Kindle, an iPad (or iPhone or iTouch) and words with friends!!!


Hah! It took me so long today because of all my time on the Kindle, iPhone, Twitter, and Words with Friends...

I've been ignoring it all.


----------



## rho

Kindle Gracie said:


> For the record - 'hiney'' is not an acceptable word so there's no need to try it. I'm just saying.


LOL I tried it too


----------



## Starearedkid

Why do I never seem to get any vowels? I really need something to work with here.


----------



## Leslie

Kindle Gracie said:


> For the record - 'hiney'' is not an acceptable word so there's no need to try it. I'm just saying.


But SHAT is (past tense of shit)


----------



## Someone Nameless

LOL!


----------



## ak rain

you may not have had the vowels its all i had on one of mine. 
it was lots of fun today. My husband is wandering who has all this time. I am losing them all! we are in City of Juneau AK for doc (orthodontest for child #2)  tomorrow and I hate shopping so i had fun playing. tomorrow I am back to no phone connection and then work.
sylvia


----------



## luvmy4brats

RHO just hit me with a 102 point word.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I wish there was something you could press for a hint.


----------



## hsuthard

luvmy4brats said:


> RHO just hit me with a 102 point word.


 oh my! That has to be one of the highest scoring vie ever seen!


----------



## Chad Winters

I had to apologize to someone as one of my first words had to be made with three Ts, an I and a Y. I had no choice. This game can be a little embarrasing but at least this is better than with a random opponent.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I had to apologize to someone as one of my first words had to be made with three Ts, an I and a Y. I had no choice. This game can be a little embarrasing but at least this is better than with a random opponent.


Oh that's funny!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Kindle Gracie said:


> HOUSEWORK? Who can do housework with a Kindle, an iPad (or iPhone or iTouch) and words with friends!!!


HOUSEWORK is not an allowable word in Words With Friends. Just saying'



Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I had to apologize to someone as one of my first words had to be made with three Ts, an I and a Y. I had no choice. This game can be a little embarrasing but at least this is better than with a random opponent.





Kindle Gracie said:


> For the record - 'hiney'' is not an acceptable word so there's no need to try it. I'm just saying.


LOL! I'm so behind...if any strange words were played yesterday afternoon, the grandkids had the iPad, no telling what they played...

Betsy


----------



## rho

luvmy4brats said:


> RHO just hit me with a 102 point word.


I have no idea how I managed that one  it is the highest I have ever gotten --


----------



## rho

I still suck royally but I am finding that the more I play the more possible words I see -- but I am still reduced to putting in letters sometimes and hoping they are real words - hehehe


----------



## MrTsMom

rho said:


> I still suck royally but I am finding that the more I play the more possible words I see -- but I am still reduced to putting in letters sometimes and hoping they are real words - hehehe


I'm hoping this is one of those kinds of games where the more you play, the better you get, 'cause I'm doing embarrassingly bad right now! Thanks to everyone who is putting up with me.


----------



## rho

MrTsMom said:


> I'm hoping this is one of those kinds of games where the more you play, the better you get, 'cause I'm doing embarrassingly bad right now! Thanks to everyone who is putting up with me.


I think it is one of those games - you start to see more possibilities -- but I know I will never equal Leslie - I just hope to lose by less each time


----------



## Leslie

rho said:


> I think it is one of those games - you start to see more possibilities -- but I know I will never equal Leslie - I just hope to lose by less each time


Ah, my cheeks are red... 

Heather had a 102 point word with DOWNBEAT...she is way ahead right now and I am not sure I'll be able to catch up although we still have 35 letters left to play.

L


----------



## drenee

OMG, you guys are cracking me up.  THANK YOU so much for posting on here as well so I can enjoy your banter.
deb


----------



## Someone Nameless

<sigh> I had to work today and I just discovered that I have EIGHT people waiting for me to make my move. The worst part is, I'm pretty much stuck on all my games!!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I have GREAT words!!!  I just don't have the letters to spell them!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Kindle Gracie said:


> <sigh> I had to work today and I just discovered that I have EIGHT people waiting for me to make my move. The worst part is, I'm pretty much stuck on all my games!!!!


I woke up this morning and had 13 people waiting on me. Right now I have 7... I think I have 17 games going.


----------



## rho

Kindle Gracie said:


> I have GREAT words!!! I just don't have the letters to spell them!


you literally had me laughing out loud for this one --have you been listening to me muttering as I try to get words that I _KNOW_ have letters missing to fit in spots even though I _KNOW_ it won't work


----------



## Someone Nameless

Yeah.  I put all kinds of combinations of letters together just hoping it's a word I don't know.  I've made some fabulous new words.  

for example:  pung  <-  that's really bad stuff there.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I've got lots of great words, but there's something wrong with WFF as it doesn't recognize them.  

Betsy


----------



## rho

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've got lots of great words, but there's something wrong with WFF as it doesn't recognize them.
> 
> Betsy


seriously! -- I even went to the dictionary in my toolbar to check a couple because I knew I was right - and they were right just WFF doesn't like them for some reason lol


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well, the dictionary doesn't like mine either.  It's a conspiracy... 

Betsy


----------



## tlrowley

Sorry, folks, I really didn't mean to flake out on a bunch of games.  A bad combination of a migraine and an iPad that needed to be replaced *gasp*

I hope to pick up my games today.

Tracey


----------



## rho

tlrowley said:


> Sorry, folks, I really didn't mean to flake out on a bunch of games. A bad combination of a migraine and an iPad that needed to be replaced *gasp*
> 
> I hope to pick up my games today.
> 
> Tracey


oh bleech on migraines - totally understand that - migraines suck big time! And on no on the iPad thing --

I think one of the great things about this game is you can do it and let it go for awhile and it is there when you want -- I know somedays I will be able to keep up pretty well and other times it may be days before I get back to it -


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

tlrowley said:


> Sorry, folks, I really didn't mean to flake out on a bunch of games. A bad combination of a migraine and an iPad that needed to be replaced *gasp*
> 
> I hope to pick up my games today.
> 
> Tracey


Tracey, is it the network problem, explained so well by Geko? No problem with the games, that's one of the great things about WFF, we can pick them up whenever!

Betsy


----------



## tlrowley

I had a video crashing problem.  I've seen a few mentions of it on macrumors and the Apple discussion forums.  Basically, any streaming video caused a hard crash, the only way out was a reset.  My husband's iPad never crashed at all, using mostly the same apps, so we figured it was hardware.

The Apple genius was great.  After confirming that I had a current backup he did a factory reset, and I was able to demonstrate the problem immediately on youtube.  He was going to sway it out immediately, but they didn't have any in stock.  We went for lunch, planning on coming back later in the week to get a new one, but the genius called while we were eating to say that a shipment had arrived, so we were able to get it exchanged yesterday - yea, Apple.

I obviously would have preferred to have had a working model from day one, but Apple has certainly made it right, and the experience didn't hurt my opinion of Apple at all.

Thanks for the patience on the games.


----------



## hsuthard

For all the times I get "Sorry, that isn't an acceptable word" this is finally worth it. Guess what IS a word??

MEGADEATH!!

LOL My son is going to flip.


----------



## Leslie

hsuthard said:


> For all the times I get "Sorry, that isn't an acceptable word" this is finally worth it. Guess what IS a word??
> 
> MEGADEATH!!


Huh.

(Which is also a word.)


----------



## luvmy4brats

Not sure what words I can make that use 5 I's... no vowel dump in the world is going to get rid of those all at once.


----------



## sharyn

luvmy4brats said:


> Not sure what words I can make that use 5 I's... no vowel dump in the world is going to get rid of those all at once.


I words (maybe can't use five at once, but some of them anyway):
BIKINI IMIDIC IRIDIC IRITIC IRITIS

AALII ACINI AIOLI ALIBI AMICI ANIMI BIALI BIFID BIKIE BINDI BINIT BLINI CHILI CILIA CIRRI CIVIC CIVIE CIVIL DIDIE DIGIT DISCI DIXIT FICIN FINIS FIXIT GENII IAMBI ICIER ICILY ICING ICTIC IDIOM IDIOT ILIAC ILIAD ILIAL ILIUM IMIDE IMIDO IMIDS IMINE IMINO IMMIX IMPIS INDIE INDRI INFIX INION INTIS IODIC IODID IODIN IONIC IRIDS IRING ISSEI IVIED IVIES IXIAS JINNI KIBBI KIBEI KILIM KININ KIWIS LIBRI LICHI LICIT LIMBI LIMIT LININ LIPID LIPIN LITAI LIVID MEDII MIDIS MILIA MIMIC MINIM MINIS MITIS NIHIL NIMBI NISEI NITID NIXIE OIDIA ORIBI PIING PIKIS PILEI PILIS PIPIT PIXIE PRIMI RADII RICIN RIGID RISHI SIGIL TEIID TIBIA TIKIS TIMID TIPIS TITIS TORII VIGIL VILLI VINIC VIRID VISIT VIVID VIZIR ZITIS ZIZIT

HILI IBIS ILIA IMID IMPI INIA INTI IRID IRIS IWIS IXIA KIWI LIRI MIDI MINI MIRI NIDI NISI PIKI PILI TIKI TIPI TITI ZITI


----------



## Someone Nameless

Sharyn, where on earth did you learn all those I words??


----------



## Leslie

Who is Sandra Soulflower?

L


----------



## Someone Nameless

Leslie said:


> Who is Sandra Soulflower?
> 
> L


gulp. errrrrrr Why?  That would be mmmmm ME!! 

My real name is Sandra. My Kindle's name is Gracie.


----------



## Someone Nameless

And you are killing me Leslie!  I'm currently STUCK!!!


----------



## Leslie

Kindle Gracie said:


> And you are killing me Leslie! I'm currently STUCK!!!


Ah, okay. I just want to make sure I know who I am playing with...

L


----------



## sharyn

Kindle Gracie said:


> Sharyn, where on earth did you learn all those I words??


http://homepage.ntlworld.com/adam.bozon/scrabblelists.htm#Xwords


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

aaargh, two Os, two As and three Es in one of my 12 games!!!

Betsy


----------



## Someone Nameless

sharyn said:


> http://homepage.ntlworld.com/adam.bozon/scrabblelists.htm#Xwords


ahhh HA. Look out. Now I'm ready to kick some butt.     maybe.....


----------



## Leslie

About 10 pm last night, WwF told me it needed to update and it's been updating ever since. I've tried restarting my iPhone and it is still updating. Every now and then it beeps and says, "Your move with..." but I can't get to the games. Anyone else have this problem?

L


----------



## chocochibi

I have occasionaly had that happen and have had to remove and reinstall it. It will tell you if you uninstall that you will lose your data, but you don't. Every time I've had to do it my games have been right there when I reinstalled it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Must be only an iPhone update...nothing for the iPad.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Who knows what the problem was but I just uninstalled and reinstalled and it seems like I am back in the game...with a dozen moves waiting for me. LOL.

Note: if you reinstall and have bought the game, it will look like they want you to pay for it again, but the next screen will say you've already bought it and will allow you to reinstall for free. Just so you know. It works just fine.

L


----------



## hsuthard

Betsy the Quilter said:


> aaargh, two Os, two As and three Es in one of my 12 games!!!
> 
> Betsy


LOL I just had FOUR e's and two H's!


----------



## hsuthard

Do you guys alphabetize your rack?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Funny, I think I used to do that when I played "real" Scrabble instead of virtual...but haven't done it yet...

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

hsuthard said:


> LOL I just had FOUR e's and two H's!


HEEHEE


----------



## Leslie

hsuthard said:


> Do you guys alphabetize your rack?


Not in WfFbecause it's a nuisance. I do in Wordscraper because it is just a click of a button. I never did in real Scrabble.

L


----------



## luvmy4brats

hsuthard said:


> Do you guys alphabetize your rack?


No. I constantly move the tiles around though to see what words I can make.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

luvmy4brats said:


> No. I constantly move the tiles around though to see what words I can make.


I do do that...

Betsy


----------



## rho

I'll be out of town till Mon - so unless the hotel wifi works out at the cottages I won't be playing till then ...


----------



## luvmy4brats

OMG! OMG! OMG! 

I just got a 126 point word!! (JEEZ)

(Sorry Sharyn)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And here I was excited by my 73 point word....   Way over any points I ever got before...

Betsy


----------



## Someone Nameless

I'm pretty certain I'm wasting Leslie's time.  I haven't known a word she has played.    I'm no competition!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Kindle Gracie said:


> I'm pretty certain I'm wasting Leslie's time. I haven't known a word she has played.  I'm no competition!!!


You're not alone...

Betsy


----------



## Someone Nameless

She's playing words like:  EUGLENA, BASSO, OURARI, ANILIN  
I'm playing words like:  SOY, VOTE, METAL


----------



## Leslie

Kindle Gracie said:


> I'm pretty certain I'm wasting Leslie's time. I haven't known a word she has played.  I'm no competition!!!


No, no, not wasting time at all. I enjoy it all. This is the problem with having a slightly OCD personality (me, not you...)

L


----------



## Leslie

Kindle Gracie said:


> She's playing words like: EUGLENA, BASSO, OURARI, ANILIN
> I'm playing words like: SOY, VOTE, METAL


But look at it this way, you are learning new words....


----------



## Leslie

Actually, Sharyn has gotten me playing with a friend of hers (I don't believe she is a KindleBoards member) who is giving me a run for my money every game.  The current game, our first seven plays were all vertical words. Let me see if I can play it here...

                              ZIP
                       VIBRATE HOYA
                               THEME
                                 ANSAE
                            QATS
                        VAIL
                    
Not sure the formatting will work but you get the idea...

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I've been looking up swear words in foreign languages so I have something new and creative to say when playing Leslie AND Heather.  So, yes, I'm learning new words.

Betsy


----------



## Someone Nameless

LOL, I know swear words and I can use them in a sentence.  Not so much for these other new words I'm learning.


----------



## MrTsMom

Kindle Gracie said:


> I'm pretty certain I'm wasting Leslie's time. I haven't known a word she has played.  I'm no competition!!!


Just think of it this way...you're my speed!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie beat me once again.   And then at the start of our next game, I put my word in the wrong place and lost half the points by stupidity, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## ak rain

don't count success by game but by word. I think I am getting better but have not won a game yet.
I am happy with that. 
sylvia


----------



## Someone Nameless

ak rain said:


> don't count success by game but by word. I think I am getting better but have not won a game yet.
> I am happy with that.
> sylvia


Ok, then you must not have played me yet.


----------



## sharyn

Luvmy4brats, how the heck did you get 126 points out of JEEZ Yikes! Good one!

Leslie has beaten me every single time...if my friend Judi is giving her a run for her money, I'm glad. Judi beats me every time also.<G>


----------



## libros_lego

Just got the app. I'm JenniMess.


----------



## luvmy4brats

sharyn said:


> Luvmy4brats, how the heck did you get 126 points out of JEEZ Yikes! Good one!
> 
> Leslie has beaten me every single time...if my friend Judi is giving her a run for her money, I'm glad. Judi beats me every time also.<G>


I think the J went on triple letter and the Z went on triple word... Or vice versa...


----------



## libros_lego

Is there anyway to delete a game? I invited Betsy and then she invited me.


----------



## hsuthard

Jenni said:


> Is there anyway to delete a game? I invited Betsy and then she invited me.


I don't think so, you can decline to accept, though. My advice is to just play twice!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Play both! 

Or you could just resign in one of them.


----------



## libros_lego

luvmy4brats said:


> Play both!
> 
> Or you could just resign in one of them.


Yeah, I eventually figured it out. Thanks.


----------



## libros_lego

Betsy's beating me.   And so I played "DOOM"


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

We could have played both!  And it's early in the game...

Betsy


----------



## libros_lego

Right....says the person ahead by a gazillion points


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I've been in the lead before and lost....

But I beat Sharyn!  (She must not be feeliing well).

Betsy


----------



## sharyn

Betsy the Quilter said:


> But I beat Sharyn!


Yes, you did!<G>


----------



## luvmy4brats

FYI:



Spoiler



SLUT


 is not an approved word but


Spoiler



TURDS


 is.


----------



## Leslie

luvmy4brats said:


> FYI:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> SLUT
> 
> 
> is not an approved word but
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> TURDS
> 
> 
> is.


I wonder what dictionary they are using. Strange words are okay but others get rejected. Odd.

L


----------



## hsuthard

It's supposed to be the ENABLE word list, but I don't think they're 100% accurate.


----------



## Meemo

So glad you started this thread Holly - but dang I'm getting my butt kicked today.  I've never seen such a bad bunch of letters as I've had all day - especially in my game with Leslie - nothing but vowels all the time - really  REALLY?  LOL  I also forgot how fast I burn through the battery on my iPhone when I'm playing!  Loving it, though - good for the brain, if not the ego!


----------



## dollcrazy

If anyone wants to win a few games you can add me, (dollcrazy) I'm a total novice and never win at anything


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

You're on!  I've sent you a game request, I think.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

dollcrazy said:


> If anyone wants to win a few games you can add me, (dollcrazy) I'm a total novice and never win at anything


I just started a game with you. Welcome aboard!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Be gentle, Leslie.  

Leslie just beat me again, after taunting me with the possibility of winning the whole game, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Be gentle, Leslie.
> 
> Leslie just beat me again, after taunting me with the possibility of winning the whole game, LOL!
> 
> Betsy


What do you mean? We still have 54 letters left and we're only 7 points apart!


----------



## Leslie

Meemo said:


> So glad you started this thread Holly - but dang I'm getting my butt kicked today. I've never seen such a bad bunch of letters as I've had all day - especially in my game with Leslie - nothing but vowels all the time - really REALLY? LOL I also forgot how fast I burn through the battery on my iPhone when I'm playing! Loving it, though - good for the brain, if not the ego!


You have the vowels and I have the consonants. It's a very strange distribution of letters.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> What do you mean? We still have 54 letters left and we're only 7 points apart!


Yeah, on the NEW game (I'm such a glutton for punishment), one word and I'm already seven points behind!!!!!! 

But, I'm working on learning all the two letter words and all the "non u" q words. I'm going to get you yet!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> You have the vowels and I have the consonants. It's a very strange distribution of letters.
> 
> L


I bribed the makers of WWF to give you bad trays, Leslie. Didn't you notice the recent upgrade to your app? 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ha!  I just got 36 points using 4 one pointers and one two pointer.   Momentarily a happy WWF person.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I bribed the makers of WWF to give you bad trays, Leslie. Didn't you notice the recent upgrade to your app?
> 
> Betsy


I hoped that bribing cost you a lot of...something!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I would just note that every time you all use WWF as the acronym, I briefly think you're wrestling each other. . . . . .

In a way, I guess you are.  


Carry on. . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LOL!  I keep thinking that too and it makes me smile.  We should have cool wrestler style names.  

Betsy


----------



## Someone Nameless

could I ask a question totally off topic here?  I'm not that well known of a poster and seems the people I'm most familair with are my wrestling buddies.    Would it be totally confusing if I changed my Kindle Board name to the same thing as my WWF name (Sandra Soulflower)? If so, I can leave it be.  No worries.


----------



## leslieray

Ann in Arlington said:


> I would just note that every time you all use WWF as the acronym, I briefly think you're wrestling each other. . . . . .
> 
> In a way, I guess you are.
> 
> Carry on. . . . . .


LOL, Ann! I keep thinking the very same thing!

Leslie R


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Kindle Gracie said:


> could I ask a question totally off topic here? I'm not that well known of a poster and seems the people I'm most familair with are my wrestling buddies.  Would it be totally confusing if I changed my Kindle Board name to the same thing as my WWF name (Sandra Soulflower)? If so, I can leave it be. No worries.


I think it would be fine! You could always put something in your siggy "the artist formerly known as Kindle Gracie" or something! Or vice versa! (We could all put our wrestling names in our siggies or somewhere)

Edit: actually, you could put Sandra Soulflower as your Custom Title in your profile, I believe. Go to Profile above, select Forum Profile Information on the side menu, then scroll down to where it says Custom Title.

Betsy


----------



## sharyn

All this Scrabble playing has really paid off! I was at a baby shower this morning and one of the games was to take the baby's name (MIA ANGELINE) and make as many words out of the letters as you could in five minutes. I won! With 25 words, and I was still going when the timer went off.<G> Everyone else quit long before me...


----------



## sharyn

I just tried to use BITCHY and then BITCH and it wouldn't let me use either of them!  What's up with that?!?!?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I suspect Apple had some requirements on the list of words that they would allow...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, but "bitch" is a perfectly acceptable word. . .


----------



## Someone Nameless

One of the very first words used by Leslieray in our very first game was WHORE.  Then she sent me a message and apologized, telling me not to take it personal because she said she really didn't know me that well.         hilarious!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, but "bitch" is a perfectly acceptable word. . .


But perhaps not to Apple....they just recently started allowing it on TV....(they being whoever determines these things on TV).

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

They say it all the time on TV. . . .especially during the dog shows!


----------



## Meemo

It's a little odd what is and isn't accepted.  TURD is but SLUT isn't?  TITTY is but BITCH isn't?   Unless there's some adjacent word that's formed that isn't really a word it just doesn't make sense.  (I'm the one that CAWinters played TITTY on - I appreciated the apology but told him no worries - I'm married to a retired fighter pilot so it's pretty difficult to offend me!  )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> They say it all the time on TV. . . .especially during the dog shows!


Well, you know what I mean...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Meemo said:


> It's a little odd what is and isn't accepted. TURD is but SLUT isn't? TITTY is but BITCH isn't? Unless there's some adjacent word that's formed that isn't really a word it just doesn't make sense. (I'm the one that CAWinters played TITTY on - I appreciated the apology but told him no worries - I'm married to a retired fighter pilot so it's pretty difficult to offend me! )


That's why I think that some suit at Amazon had them remove some words. He/she probably has a limited vocabulary.

Betsy


----------



## hsuthard

I've now got my kids playing me, too, and now THEY are beating me! Lol


----------



## Leslie

hsuthard said:


> I've now got my kids playing me, too, and now THEY are beating me! Lol


You beat me a few times, Holly! I just started another game with you...

L


----------



## luvmy4brats

Spoiler



DILDO


 is an acceptable word.


----------



## dollcrazy

You guys are killing me! I worked all day yesterday, came home, had 12 games to take my turn on. Took my turns and had 10 more turns to take. I finally put it  down and fell into bed. I got up this morning and have 15 turns to take.   Is there no rest for the weary? I'm off to work again but I'll be back late tonight to start again. Oh yeah! I'm losing most of them .......


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Join the club.  I usually do my moves in the morning and in the evening, so it's usually several hours in between moves....those with the iPhones seem to respond all day long. 

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

I have just discovered that


Spoiler



SHITTED


 is an acceptable word. Go figure...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, first, we need to ask Harvey to add that to the auto-sanitize list  

Secondly, I need to see if it was my game you used that on, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, first, we need to ask Harvey to add that to the auto-sanitize list
> 
> Secondly, I need to see if it was my game you used that on, LOL!
> 
> Betsy


Nope. It was my opening word with Holly. 55 points. Holly, I hope you aren't offended! I actually thought it would be rejected and was going to follow up with TITHED but to my surprise...bingo!

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Leslie said:


> I have just discovered that
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> SHITTED
> 
> 
> is an acceptable word. Go figure...


I always thought past tense was


Spoiler



shat


.


----------



## hsuthard

My game, and if you notice, it used all SEVEN of her tiles, giving her the 35-point bonus, for a 55-point word!!


----------



## Leslie

Ann in Arlington said:


> I always thought past tense was
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> shat
> 
> 
> .


It is and that is also an acceptable word. I played that a few games ago.

It is one of those verbs with a variety of past tenses. Sort of like dove and dived. Probably one is the pluperfect and the other is the past imperfect, but I don't remember that stuff.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I have an app "Is That a Word" and it says your word IS a word, Leslie.  Just surprising given some of the other words that aren't allowed in WWF.

Betsy


----------



## hsuthard

I need that app. Does it tell you what the words mean? I've had to look up more than a few after I've played them.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

No, I use a dictionary app for that.

Betsy


----------



## Meemo

SMURF is not an approved word.  That's just wrong....


----------



## libros_lego

It'd be nice if you could shuffle your letters.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

that would be nice, though you can drag them around them.

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

webhill just played JOUST for 129 points!


----------



## Leslie

Everyone will be happy to know that EBOOK is a word...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

which Leslie just played against me....


Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

WHATSITS is a word, and if played in the correct spot, you can get 139 points for it.

(and if you hear Betsy shrieking...that means she just saw it)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I hate you.


Betsy

(I went to bed early last night since, contrary to the post about bright iPad lights keeping you up, I fell asleep in front of the iPad by midnight.  The housekeeping wore me out apparently.)  So your stupid 139 point word was the first thing I saw this morning.)


----------



## Crystalmes

I love this game!!! crystal57092978 is my name.. it's awful, I know, it took 17 tries for me to get a name


----------



## hsuthard

Who is Words with Mel or snapshawt?

And heather 139 points?! With one word!


----------



## meljackson

I'm words with Mel. I should have picked a different name because it shows up as Words with words with Mel lol. 
I'm just starting out but am already addicted. 

Melissa


----------



## kindlemama

I'd love to play too!  I'm jjjmom.  Please have mercy on me -- this game and the iPod Touch are both new to me.


----------



## meljackson

Betsy  Mine froze up and when I went back it said declined invite! I did NOT do that on purpose even though you started with a 49 point word    
Can we get the game back?


----------



## meljackson

I'm so sorry. I know how bad that looks  I swear it wasn't on purpose  I feel terrible.


----------



## sharyn

I thought you had to either start or end the first word on the starred square, but Mel just played a word and the star is in the middle of the word. Does anyone know the rule? (Obviously, it's okay to do that because she did and the game let her...I just wonder how many other things I've forgotten!<G>)


----------



## kindlemama

I think the first word just has to be touching the star at some point in the word.

Just wanted to share, if anyone has the fat finger syndrome like I do with the iPod Touch, I have this stylus called a Pogo that works wonderfully.

http://www.amazon.com/Ten-Design-Stylus-touch-Black/dp/B001QVHGF4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1272396593&sr=8-2


----------



## Christina

Another WWF newbie here, if anyone would like to play me, my nick is Catnipped.  Not sure how much of a challenge I'll be to all you experts, though, lol! Sorry if this is a dumb question, but how do you add friends?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Christina, you need to find out the Words With Friends (WWF) username of the person you want to play against, then open up the app and click on the green + (this is what it looks like in the iPad version, anyway), click on Username, type in the username and tap on search.

my username is BetsyQuilter.

You can have multiple games going on at once.  Let me know if this is unclear!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

meljackson said:


> I'm so sorry. I know how bad that looks  I swear it wasn't on purpose  I feel terrible.


Uh-huh 

Not to worry. At least I got to use all 7 tiles for once! Go ahead and start a game, mel. I'm BetsyQuilter!

Betsy


----------



## rho

We are back so I will be starting up my games tomorrow (hoping this headache leaves by then) I put my WWF name in my signature -- 

Leslie I have thought and thought and thought and while I haven't conceded the game yet I'm not coming up with anything to finish up our current game - so by tomorrow I will know if I can get a few more measly points to add so my loss is a little closer at least


----------



## Christina

Thanks Betsy, that was perfectly clear and I *think* I just challenged you to a game   But the letters I got are just terrible, lol!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks Christina!

If anyone else tries to play me, apparently 17 games going at once is the max.    I'll have to finish some...

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks Christina!
> 
> If anyone else tries to play me, apparently 17 games going at once is the max.  I'll have to finish some...
> 
> Betsy


I think it's 20.. That's how many I have going


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

rho said:


> We are back so I will be starting up my games tomorrow (hoping this headache leaves by then) I put my WWF name in my signature --
> 
> Leslie I have thought and thought and thought and while I haven't conceded the game yet I'm not coming up with anything to finish up our current game - so by tomorrow I will know if I can get a few more measly points to add so my loss is a little closer at least


Rho, feel better!

Gee, I think I only have 17....I'll have to count again. Maybe I only counted the ones I have moves in...

Betsy


----------



## MrTsMom

Well, I seem to be losing by less points these days! I even managed a 99 point word (zoos). 
Right now I think I have 3 games going where all I have are vowels. GRRRR....

This game is way too addicting. Last night, 2 of my kids had promotions at Civil Air Patrol. While waiting for them to get to the actual promotions, there were endless announcements and speeches. I slipped my iphone out of my pocket and started playing. The problem was, I didn't want to stop once the promotions started! Who cares if my daughter is finally making the jump to officer? Is there a 3 letter word that ends in "V"?


----------



## sharyn

MrTsMom said:


> Is there a 3 letter word that ends in "V"?


dev guv lav lev luv rev tav vav


----------



## Chad Winters

sharyn said:


> dev guv lav lev luv rev tav vav


This the part I really don't like about Scrabble. I mean I know these are technically words but come on....have you ever seen vav used in a book? If there was common usage rules I'd be much happier (college educated common usage I mean)

It becomes how many "almost words" can use memorize to use


----------



## hsuthard

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> This the part I really don't like about Scrabble. I mean I know these are technically words but come on....have you ever seen vav used in a book? If there was common usage rules I'd be much happier (college educated common usage I mean)
> 
> It becomes how many "almost words" can use memorize to use


I agree, to succeed you need to memorize the useless letter combinations they consider words, while words we use everyday aren't accepted. Very frustrating, but I guess you have to have rules. Seems like they could leave the stricter rules for Scrabble, though, and give us a little more leeway with a game like WWF.


----------



## sharyn

Can I ask the following people to resign, please?  They haven't played a move in four or more days and I need the game space!

Soulflower
Bonacker
JuliazBrainz
Fairoasis


----------



## Someone Nameless

That is weird.  I don't show a game with you.


----------



## meljackson

Leslie is killing me. I knew she would win before the game even started but I didn't know she was going to win by hundreds of points! She just "pounded" me for over 9 points. 

Melissa


----------



## libros_lego

I deleted this app on my iphone because it kept crashing. Is there any way I can get it back without connecting to the computer?

Edit: Figured it out.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

sharyn said:


> Can I ask the following people to resign, please? They haven't played a move in four or more days and I need the game space!
> 
> Soulflower
> Bonacker
> JuliazBrainz
> Fairoasis


Sharyn, Bonacker is Rho, and she's been out of town and has said she's back and working on her games. But otherwise, you can resign, I think, if you need the space. 

Betsy


----------



## Someone Nameless

Just to be sure, what is Sharyn's WWF name?

edited to add:  but then again, I don't have any moves 4 days overdue.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sharynzwords....


Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I take it back; invited games can not be resigned until it's your turn...(dumb rule, this needs to be fixed.)

Betsy


----------



## Someone Nameless

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sharynzwords....
> 
> 
> Betsy


Nope, not one of my games. Weird.


----------



## Leslie

My last four letters were ERUQ (q shows up at the very end of the game!) and I managed to play QUEERS and got a pretty good score, but I still lost to Betsy.  

However, I just scored 133 points with MOSQUE. That might be my highest scoring word so far in my career.

L


----------



## ak rain

funny how you want it to go faster if your winning   that due to change soon ....
sylvia


----------



## kindlemama

Some of the words you guys are coming up with, I've never heard before!  But I figure they must be real, or the game wouldn't allow them.  LOL  Once in a while I'll just hold my breath and try a word, and am amazed when it goes through.


----------



## ak rain

kindlemama said:


> Some of the words you guys are coming up with, I've never heard before! But I figure they must be real, or the game wouldn't allow them. LOL Once in a while I'll just hold my breath and try a word, and am amazed when it goes through.


exactly my point too. I do this don't get me wrong. in the real world don't you lose points in trying a word like that?
sylvia


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> My last four letters were ERUQ (q shows up at the very end of the game!) and I managed to play QUEERS and got a pretty good score, but I still lost to Betsy.
> 
> However, I just scored 133 points with MOSQUE. That might be my highest scoring word so far in my career.
> 
> L


I beat you? Off to check....I was sure you'd pull it out...you ALWAYS come out with big scoring words....but I'm getting better. Heather is trouncing me, though...

and I try out words too. Haven't played Scrabble in years, but we used to have a rule that once your hand left the last tile, you couldn't pull it back...I like trying out stupid words in the privacy of my own home better. I'm certainly glad the person on the other side can't see the bogus words I'm trying!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

We had the "hand on the tile" rule in Scrabble, too. I think that's pretty universal.

Like you, I like trying out words..."What do you mean MORTET isn't a word? It sure sounds like a word!" LOL

L


----------



## meljackson

Leslie said:


> My last four letters were ERUQ (q shows up at the very end of the game!) and I managed to play QUEERS and got a pretty good score, but I still lost to Betsy.
> 
> However, I just scored 133 points with MOSQUE. That might be my highest scoring word so far in my career.
> 
> L


I knew it!! As soon as I read this I grabbed my ipad to check and sure enough you played Mosque in our game.

Melissa


----------



## Meemo

kindlemama said:


> Some of the words you guys are coming up with, I've never heard before! But I figure they must be real, or the game wouldn't allow them. LOL Once in a while I'll just hold my breath and try a word, and am amazed when it goes through.


I call those velcro words - I keep throwing letters on the board hoping something sticks, especially if there's double or triple points. I don't use any of the word "generators" - but I'll look something up after the fact if I don't recognize a word someone plays (including me!) Can't do that playing the regular board game - well, you can try and hope that no one challenges it.


----------



## akpak

Friend me! Username same as here: akjak


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I thought I'd share that


Spoiler



dildos


 is an acceptable word in WWF. Oy. I'm not sure SpoilerBlock is enough. 

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Does anyone have the distribution of letters in this game?


----------



## libros_lego

Here you go, just scroll down :

http://osxreality.com/2010/01/01/beginners-guide-to-words-with-friends-2/


----------



## Leslie

Jenni said:


> Here you go, just scroll down :
> 
> http://osxreality.com/2010/01/01/beginners-guide-to-words-with-friends-2/


Thanks, Jenni!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yeah, like you need more help, Leslie!

Betsy


----------



## Meemo

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yeah, like you need more help, Leslie!
> 
> Betsy


No kidding!  She's totally kicking my butt in our current game. Of course, you are too, Betsy! I should just resign both games and put myself out of my misery! And to top it off, in my game with Leslie I played a word yesterday, moved on to another game and immediately realized I could have gotten twice the points by playing a different word in the same spot. Clearly I deserve to have my butt kicked in that game!


----------



## rho

sharyn said:


> Can I ask the following people to resign, please? They haven't played a move in four or more days and I need the game space!
> 
> Soulflower
> Bonacker
> JuliazBrainz
> Fairoasis


I was away and no wifi so I am playing again and I never resign!!


----------



## meljackson

How come we can't see our stats on this game? Like how many games we've won (or lost in my case).

Melissa


----------



## rho

meljackson said:


> How come we can't see our stats on this game? Like how many games we've won (or lost in my case).
> 
> Melissa


I don't have it in front of me but _I think_ if you scroll down under where the list is of games to play and waiting for others to play there is a list of the games you won...


----------



## melissaj323

mine is melissa323

I am not a quick responder though, but I try!  

feel free to start a game with me


----------



## ak rain

I am not sure I want to see stats. 
question --  today I had two R's left thats it I could not find a play. I did resign and lost but that seemed better then being stuck forever.  is that right to do? 
Sylvia

always willing to play again


----------



## Leslie

ak rain said:


> I am not sure I want to see stats.
> question -- today I had two R's left thats it I could not find a play. I did resign and lost but that seemed better then being stuck forever. is that right to do?
> Sylvia
> 
> always willing to play again


You can pass your turn and the other player might play a word that you can off of. If they play an E, for example, you'd have ERR.


----------



## Leslie

Sharyn, I finally beat your friend Judi! It was a fight to the finish, but I did it. LOL. Crack out the champagne!

L


----------



## sharyn

Leslie said:


> Sharyn, I finally beat your friend Judi! It was a fight to the finish, but I did it. LOL. Crack out the champagne!


Wow! That's quite an accomplishment! And she'd be the first to help you crack out the champagne -- it's her favorite drink!


----------



## ak rain

thank you Leslie "err" that so easy but it never came into my head. 
sylvia


----------



## DCLogan

I'm Hamptucker if anyone wants to start a game.


----------



## kindlemama

DCLogan, I'm full up so they won't let me add you, but maybe if you created a game using my user name "jjjmom" they might let us be added that way.  

I just added a few people from KB this morning, so I hope they play with me!  I also have a couple of random player games that have been dormant for 3 days.  I'm hoping they'll drop off so I can be totally KB-player exclusive.    I'm also playing with a couple of people whose names didn't appear on this thread, but I'm thinking they read the thread but didn't post.  Either way, they're playing, so I'm happy.

I just love this game!  So much so that I'm even considering getting the iPad with 3G so I'm never without.    And I'm REALLY hoping Verizon gets the iPhone soon!


----------



## DCLogan

Changed my user name to DCLogan if anyones looking to play.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

AAAARGH, what  close game--I pursued Sharyn vigorously and managed to tie her scorewise 328 to 328 but she still was declared the winner!!!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> AAAARGH, what close game--I pursued Sharyn vigorously and managed to tie her scorewise 328 to 328 but she still was declared the winner!!!
> 
> Betsy


And another close game! I beat you by one point (359-35. I really thought that 47 point IMAGE was going to do me in, but I guess UMBER was a stroke of genius...LOL

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I know, I thought I had a shot after that!  Great fun!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I know, I thought I had a shot after that! Great fun!
> 
> Betsy


It is fun. I feel like we are all pretty evenly matched...well, except for Sharyn's friend Judi, that is. LOL.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm too intimidated to play her...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

DCLogan said:


> Changed my user name to DCLogan if anyones looking to play.


You're on!

Betsy


----------



## rho

Leslie said:


> It is fun. I feel like we are all pretty evenly matched...well, except for Sharyn's friend Judi, that is. LOL.


oh you are so nice - I just hope each game to lose by less to you -


----------



## sharyn

We've all become pretty cutthroat, haven't we?  It's fun!

I think I've beaten Judi once, ever.  She usually beats me by 100+ points...


----------



## dollcrazy

I hope you're all pleased with yourselves, you totally drained my phone battery yesterday and today doesn't look much better.


----------



## Jane917

I am game to play again. I played one game with Leslie, and she kicked my butt! I got off to a slow start, then tried to trade in some letters, but ended up trading in the ones I wanted to keep. Leslie must have a Scrabble dictionary close at hand, or she cheats!    She came up with words I had never heard of, and I thought I had a pretty good vocabulary! If anyone wants to give me a chance, my WWF name is Jane917.


----------



## Meemo

sharyn said:


> We've all become pretty cutthroat, haven't we? It's fun!
> 
> I think I've beaten Judi once, ever. She usually beats me by 100+ points...


You have to be cutthroat - all it takes is one good word to get back in a game you're losing badly...not that I ever seem to manage to get back in a game when my butt's getting kicked, but people playing against me have so I know it can happen!

Heather gave me an ARGHHH! moment this morning - I had 3 letters left, couldn't play them all but played one and had a spot to play the other two. Then she played all the letters she had left and beat me by one point! It was a great game!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yeah, Heather was kicking my butt this morning when she allegedly didn't feel good...Hussy!


Betsy


----------



## meljackson

Everyone kicks my butt in this game! I'm almost ashamed to play kindleboarders lol.

Melissa


----------



## meljackson

Leslie is an author isn't she? I think that's why she knows all those words. I *think* I actually beat her once but I'm not positive. 

Melissa


----------



## ak rain

I am ready to have a couple more games. I have not won any so don't expect too much. but i have fun and I think it good for my brain
sylvia


----------



## rho

everyone beats me I swear -- but I did get in one really good word with Cindy I was totally thrilled   

I agree I may not be great but it is working my brain and that has to be good ...


----------



## luvmy4brats

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yeah, Heather was kicking my butt this morning when she allegedly didn't feel good...Hussy!
> 
> 
> Betsy


Does it make you feel any better that I'm getting my butt kicked by my 15 year old?


----------



## Leslie

meljackson said:


> Leslie is an author isn't she? I think that's why she knows all those words. I *think* I actually beat her once but I'm not positive.
> 
> Melissa


To be honest, I think it is more from being an editor that I know words. That, and being a reader...

Sorry about beating you again! LOL. I can't believe I scored 66 points on the last word of the game...the letter gods were looking down at me. (The word was SLITHER for anyone who is curious. I covered a couple of bonus squares.)


----------



## Leslie

ak rain said:


> I am ready to have a couple more games. I have not won any so don't expect too much. but i have fun and I think it good for my brain
> sylvia


Go ahead and start one with me, if you want. I'm Mainewriter.

L


----------



## rho

I just told Leslie - that for some reason the letter gods hate me - I either have ALL vowels or the worst mix of consonants ever when it is a game with her .... 

I have gotten a few good words lately that had me dancing in my living room -- but I still lost .....


----------



## rho

just saw on Facebook that WWF is coming up with 

Upcoming 3.08 features:

Improved user interface.
Shake to shuffle.
Rearrange and place tiles on anyone's turn.
Save position of reordered tiles.
New login screen.
In-game push notifications.
Improved 'OOPS' and 'updating' error handling.


looks cool - can't wait...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I hope they let you resign on any one's turn; that the only upgrade I've been wishing...

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

HeeHee... I just got to play ENABLERS on a fellow KBer


----------



## ak rain

your on mainewriter i will start it tomorrow
i am alkazoo

sylvia


----------



## rho

I just set up my iPad and had to come up with a new name for WWF -- it is rho1640 -- I will play the existing games on my iTouch then switch over to the iPad one - off to change my profile to reflect new name   maybe I will have better luck with the new name too heheheh


----------



## DD

I just downloaded the app for iPad and got on as DD0649.  I love to play lexulous on facebook but it's not much of a challenge because it has a lookup feature.  WWF doesn't have one, does it?


----------



## DD

Betsy the Quilter said:


> DD, I tried starting a game with DD0610 and was told no such user?
> 
> Betsy


Oops! That should be DD0649. Sorry. Goofing up already!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LOL!  That should help....

You might want to edit your other post.  

Betsy


----------



## hsuthard

I can't remember if I have any games going on with any of you right now, but if I do, I'm on vacation. If the game is continuing, it means my 8yo daughter is playing for me . I'll be back Sunday night.


----------



## meljackson

Lol my 7 yr old keeps taking turns for me. Honestly I doubt anyone can tell the difference. 

Melissa


----------



## akagriff

My hubby bought me an iPad today.  I'm akagriff.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo, Akagriff!!!

That's great.  I've requested a game!!

Betsy


----------



## Anne

This look Fun to play.


----------



## akagriff

I've played my word betsy.  I also downloaded cribbage if anyone plays


----------



## rho

akagriff said:


> I've played my word betsy. I also downloaded cribbage if anyone plays


Cribbage. I haven't played that in decades. Will look it up..... Thanks


----------



## Meemo

hsuthard said:


> I can't remember if I have any games going on with any of you right now, but if I do, I'm on vacation. If the game is continuing, it means my 8yo daughter is playing for me . I'll be back Sunday night.


I was just going to post that we're heading out on vacation Monday - so I've already been slower in responding because we've had the grandkids the last couple of days, and we'll be gone. So I might be slow to respond, but I'll check my phone when we take breaks at the parks and of course in the evenings. (We're going to Disney World baby! Just DH and I!)


----------



## rho

Meemo said:


> I was just going to post that we're heading out on vacation Monday - so I've already been slower in responding because we've had the grandkids the last couple of days, and we'll be gone. So I might be slow to respond, but I'll check my phone when we take breaks at the parks and of course in the evenings. (We're going to Disney World baby! Just DH and I!)


Color me pea green with envy! Have a ball!


----------



## Anne

Meemo said:


> I was just going to post that we're heading out on vacation Monday - so I've already been slower in responding because we've had the grandkids the last couple of days, and we'll be gone. So I might be slow to respond, but I'll check my phone when we take breaks at the parks and of course in the evenings. (We're going to Disney World baby! Just DH and I!)


Have Fun


----------



## lynninva

I installed WWF on my iPad.  I'm definitely a novice; my user name there is also lynninva.


----------



## hsuthard

Meemo said:


> I was just going to post that we're heading out on vacation Monday - so I've already been slower in responding because we've had the grandkids the last couple of days, and we'll be gone. So I might be slow to respond, but I'll check my phone when we take breaks at the parks and of course in the evenings. (We're going to Disney World baby! Just DH and I!)


Ooh! Have fun! I love going to WDW with just DH. Do you have some good iPhone apps to use while you're waiting in lines? There are some Fu. Trivia and hidden Mickey apps, as well as dining and info apps out there for Disney world. Enjoy yourselves!


----------



## rho

hsuthard said:


> Ooh! Have fun! I love going to WDW with just DH. Do you have some good iPhone apps to use while you're waiting in lines? There are some Fu. Trivia and hidden Mickey apps, as well as dining and info apps out there for Disney world. Enjoy yourselves!


I think there is one for how long the lines are too ..... That one could be handy. Going to go look for the ones you mentioned now. (not that I am going any time soon boo)


----------



## akagriff

lynninva,  I just started a game with you and sent you a message but I guess I can't type.  I gave up the message (not the game!)


----------



## DD

To those I have games started with.  My 86 yr. old Dad was taken to the hospital last night while visiting my sister in Atlanta.  It's quite serious (possible sepsis) and I'm getting on a plane to Atlanta to see him and help out my sister who is also caring for my Mom.

So, after today, I might be playing intermittantly...I'll be back and I'll play a move whenever I can.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm WAY behind on my games! I think just about everybody I'm playing is waiting on me. Hopefully I'll catch up this evening.

DD, good luck with your dad.


----------



## Leslie

Oh, DD, sorry to hear about your dad. Don't worry, the game will be here whenever you get to it...

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

DD said:


> To those I have games started with. My 86 yr. old Dad was taken to the hospital last night while visiting my sister in Atlanta. It's quite serious (possible sepsis) and I'm getting on a plane to Atlanta to see him and help out my sister who is also caring for my Mom.
> 
> So, after today, I might be playing intermittantly...I'll be back and I'll play a move whenever I can.


Prayers to you and your dad!

Don't worry about your games, let us know how your dad is!

Betsy


----------



## Meemo

hsuthard said:


> Ooh! Have fun! I love going to WDW with just DH. Do you have some good iPhone apps to use while you're waiting in lines? There are some Fu. Trivia and hidden Mickey apps, as well as dining and info apps out there for Disney world. Enjoy yourselves!


We will definitely enjoy it - we just went in September with my daughter and her family, but there was another great offer we couldn't refuse (for FL residents and they've got same basic offer for military right now) and we're overdue for a trip anywhere by ourselves, so we figured we might as well take advantage of the deal and do Disney without the grandkids in tow. It's a lot of fun with them, different fun but still a lot of fun by ourselves. 

We do have the dining app and I think my husband got the maps/waiting times app this morning. I'm hoping we're hitting it between spring break & summer vacation so the crowds won't be quite so bad. I need to check again for what other apps there might be.


----------



## meljackson

I have no problem waiting for awhile for anyone to make a move. With 20 games going there is always someone waiting for me to take my turn. I do get a little anxious sometimes that people are getting annoyed with me because sometimes I'm really slow. 

Melissa


----------



## DD

Meemo said:


> I was just going to post that we're heading out on vacation Monday - so I've already been slower in responding because we've had the grandkids the last couple of days, and we'll be gone. So I might be slow to respond, but I'll check my phone when we take breaks at the parks and of course in the evenings. (We're going to Disney World baby! Just DH and I!)


Enjoy, Meemo!


----------



## DD

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm WAY behind on my games! I think just about everybody I'm playing is waiting on me. Hopefully I'll catch up this evening.
> 
> DD, good luck with your dad.





> Oh, DD, sorry to hear about your dad. Don't worry, the game will be here whenever you get to it...
> 
> L





> Prayers to you and your dad!
> 
> Don't worry about your games, let us know how your dad is!
> 
> Betsy


Thank you to all. I'll probably play one more move before I pack the iPad in the morning. Then, off to the airport.


----------



## rho

DD. Don't worry your games will be waiting for you when you have a chance and need a break. Sending good thoughts along with you for all


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

meljackson said:


> I have no problem waiting for awhile for anyone to make a move. With 20 games going there is always someone waiting for me to take my turn. I do get a little anxious sometimes that people are getting annoyed with me because sometimes I'm really slow.
> 
> Melissa


I mostly play in the morning and evening, so sometimes there are several hours wait. I have a migraine tonight, so I haven't been on since this morning. I'll pick them up again tomorrow!

Betsy


----------



## rho

I have times I'm right on it then I may miss a day.  And right now trying to go between the iTouch and iPad I am soooo confused.


----------



## ak rain

feel better betsy and safe travels everyone
sylvia

anyone want an easy win?   I'm alkazoo


----------



## Anne

DD said:


> Thank you to all. I'll probably play one more move before I pack the iPad in the morning. Then, off to the airport.


DD: Where are you going?


----------



## Meemo

DD said:


> Enjoy, Meemo!


Thanks! Have a safe trip to ATL (my hometown) - hope your dad will be okay.


----------



## DD

Anne said:


> DD: Where are you going?


To Atlanta. My parents are visiting my sister ther and my Dad got sick.


----------



## Anne

DD said:


> To Atlanta. My parents are visiting my sister ther and my Dad got sick.


I am so sorry to hear your dad is sick. I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## jfriddell

I am jfriddell if anyone wants to add me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

game on!

Betsy


----------



## webhill

luvmy4brats said:


> webhill just played JOUST for 129 points!


heh heh heh. yeah, that was a surprise one on me too


----------



## melissaj323

ugh! I keep losing against everyone I play....how do you come up with such great words?? i am so embarrassed to be playing KB'ers. =)

but if you want to take a change and have a guarantee win, my name is melissa323....and I too am sometimes slow to repond...=)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I've been losing a lot this week.  Ya win some, ya lose some....except to Webhill, then you just lose some....

Betsy


----------



## meljackson

I'll start a game with you Melissa. I'm not very good at it and I'm slow too sometimes. We should be perfectly matched lol. I just had a few games end today so have some slots to play kindleboarders!

Melissa


----------



## Someone Nameless

I lose all my games and am also slow!

Sandra Soulflower


----------



## Chad Winters

Since I lose all my games we must not have played each other yet...


----------



## ZsuZsu

I am getting tired of my husband beating me all of the time (especially since he hadn't played Scrabble until I made him learn and play with me about 5 years ago!!).... If someone else would like to beat me- I mean play a WWF game with me, I am zsuzsu


----------



## kindlemama

Chad, I'm playing a game with you, but you haven't made a play in 3 days.  Where are you     

(jjjmom)


----------



## hsuthard

ZsuZsu said:


> I am getting tired of my husband beating me all of the time (especially since he hadn't played Scrabble until I made him learn and play with me about 5 years ago!!).... If someone else would like to beat me- I mean play a WWF game with me, I am zsuzsu


I just started one with you!


----------



## Chad Winters

kindlemama said:


> Chad, I'm playing a game with you, but you haven't made a play in 3 days. Where are you
> 
> (jjjmom)


Sorry was quite the weekend out of town visiting Moms.


----------



## lynninva

After trying my hand at WWF this weekend, I have come to two conclusions so far:

1.  Your word choices are very limited when you draw all consonants or vowels for several turns.

2.  I need to quit playing games & read some high-level books so that I can attempt to hold my own against Leslie.  Or so that I can at least understand what the words mean that she plays.

I appreciate everyone who has been willing to play a game with me.  I may be slow at times, but I am enjoying the games.


----------



## ktwac

I just bought an iPhone and have set up my WWF account.
I am KTWAC if anyone is looking for someone to play with.
I work at night so that is when I am most active 

Tanya


----------



## Leslie

lynninva said:


> 2. I need to quit playing games & read some high-level books so that I can attempt to hold my own against Leslie. Or so that I can at least understand what the words mean that she plays.


Although you often get more points with surprisingly ordinary words. It's all about placement....

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I always look to see if I can use the TW or DW spaces first.  But I'm not as good at it as Leslie!

Betsy


----------



## kindlemama

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> Sorry was quite the weekend out of town visiting Moms.


Well, okay, since you have a good reason.


----------



## akagriff

OK.  I think this is a fun game.  I'm getting a little too obsessed with it however.    I think a lot of the game is word placement and I think knowledge of 2 letter words would help too.


----------



## Jane917

For all of you who think that you lose at Words with Friends, I discovered that a Scrabble dictionary is indispensable. I am getting lots more points now, though still losing a lot. Someday soon I might get up my courage again to challenge Leslie.


----------



## ak rain

is there a scrabble dictionary app you recomend?


----------



## ZsuZsu

WWF accepts some words that Scabble does not- and Scrabble accepts some that WWF does not (although WWF seems to be the more liberal of the two...)

I just kind of assumed that it wasn't okay to use a dictionary or "word finding app" while playing- I know that I was never allowed to "surf" for words when playing Scrabble (the old fashioned way with a board- lol)- the dictionary was only brought into play for "challenges".... Is it okay to use "aids" in coming up with words?

Thanks to those of you who have started games with me!  This is so much fun!!!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I don't use 'helps' with my games.  I use words that I know or either words that I discover by trying and trying different letters in spots when I get is a desperate situation.    That is probably why I loose almost all of my games.


----------



## kindlemama

I don't use any apps or dictionaries, and prefer to play with people who do the same.  I do "try" words once in a while in hopes they fit (they usually don't -- ha, ha); I've also learned new words just from playing, like qat and qi (which I use quite a bit!).

I love all the people I'm playing with now, even Leslie -- ha, ha!!!  She's a tough one!!!  But as long as she keeps starting a new game with me after she beats me, I'll keep playing her!    

Kindle Gracie, I just read your post.  I'm going to start a game with you if I have an available slot!

Edited to add:  I'm jjjmom


----------



## meljackson

I don't use a dictionary but I do keep trying weird looking words and there are times I'm completely floored when the "sending" thing starts. 

Melissa


----------



## ak rain

what can you play with one tile left and its a Z
sylvia


----------



## Leslie

ak rain said:


> what can you play with one tile left and its a Z
> sylvia


ZA

also, look for other combinations.

BIZ
LEZ
WIZ

are all words. But surprisingly, OZ isn't.

L


----------



## Leslie

ZsuZsu said:


> WWF accepts some words that Scabble does not- and Scrabble accepts some that WWF does not (although WWF seems to be the more liberal of the two...)
> 
> I just kind of assumed that it wasn't okay to use a dictionary or "word finding app" while playing- I know that I was never allowed to "surf" for words when playing Scrabble (the old fashioned way with a board- lol)- the dictionary was only brought into play for "challenges".... Is it okay to use "aids" in coming up with words?
> 
> Thanks to those of you who have started games with me! This is so much fun!!!!!


You think WwF is more liberal? I just had REALTOR rejected. Come on...realtor? I'd call that a word.

I don't like the dictionary they use. They reject a lot of normal Scrabble words that I am used to.

L


----------



## ak rain

i tried oz thank you
sylvia


----------



## lynninva

I don't use a dictionary or other helps (you can probably tell that if you've played against me).  But I have started just putting letters on the board to see if they make a word.  I think I got desperate & started that when I went several rounds with no vowels on my rack.  And I try to remember the Q words posted here, and other suggestions.

This game is definitely addictive.  I feel bad when I can't respond, but my life is kind of hectic right now.


----------



## Leslie

akagriff said:


> OK. I think this is a fun game. I'm getting a little too obsessed with it however. I think a lot of the game is word placement and I think knowledge of 2 letter words would help too.


Rather than trying to memorize all the two letter words (supposedly, there are 101 of them), I find it is easier to remember the letters that don't have words:

there are no two letter words with C or V

for J, your only option is JO and G is GO (on the other hand, AG is a word)

for K and Z, you have KA and ZA

R is restricted to RE

Maybe my subtractionist way of thinking won't work for everyone...just trying to help.

L


----------



## DD

ZsuZsu said:


> WWF accepts some words that Scabble does not- and Scrabble accepts some that WWF does not (although WWF seems to be the more liberal of the two...)
> 
> I just kind of assumed that it wasn't okay to use a dictionary or "word finding app" while playing- I know that I was never allowed to "surf" for words when playing Scrabble (the old fashioned way with a board- lol)- the dictionary was only brought into play for "challenges".... Is it okay to use "aids" in coming up with words?
> 
> Thanks to those of you who have started games with me! This is so much fun!!!!!


If I don't have an obvious word that I know, I just keep trying weird words once I discovered that game won't let you play a wrong word. I have played Scrabble a lot and am a little disappointed that WWF won't let me play some Scrabble standards.


----------



## ak rain

I think I play some  OK works and little points. I play other words and wow more points then I thought. i have a hard enough leading the letters to words, I can't seem to pay attention to DL  DW and so forth. 

I won my first, lucky I think
still plugging away
sylvia


----------



## rho

Will any of you be upset if I resign from my games that are bonacker.  It is on my iTouch and I keep forgetting to check it.  I am on my iPad now as rho1640  I will pick up any new games on there


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Not at all!  See ya on the iPad.

Betsy


----------



## akpak

The word list it uses is called enable1. It's an open source word list, not the same as the Scrabble list.

You can download it here (and it's a text file... I have it on my Kindle! Ha ha!)
http://code.google.com/p/dotnetperls-controls/downloads/detail?name=enable1.txt


----------



## Leslie

I just came across this: the list of 2 letter words, with definitions. In Scrabble, KI is a word (which would be a correction to my earlier post) but I don't know if it is accepted in WwF.

Two-Letter Word List

Includes all 2-letter words currently acceptable in U.S. Club and Tournament Play as of 2009.
Copyright (c) 1996,1998,2008 San Jose Scrabble Club No. 21

AA	rough, cindery lava
AB	abdominal muscle {OSPD3}
AD	advertisement
AE	one
AG	pert. to agriculture

AH	to exclaim in amazement
AI	three-toed sloth
AL	East Indian tree
AM	[be-conj] (to exist)
AN	indefinite article

AR	letter 'r'
AS	to the same degree
AT	in the location of
AW	intj. expressing disbelief
AX	to cut with an ax

AY	aye
BA	eternal soul in Egyptian mythology 
BE	to exist
BI	bisexual
BO	pal

BY	side issue
DE	of, from
DO	to execute/first tone of musical scale
ED	education {OSPD3}
EF	letter 'f'

EH	intj. used to indicate lack of understanding
EL	letter 'l'
EM	printer's measurement
EN	printer's measurement
ER	intj. expressing hesitation

ES	letter 's'
ET	[eat-conj] (to consume)
EX	letter 'x'
FA	fourth tone of diatonic musical scale 
FE	Hebrew letter (feh, pe) {OSPD4}

GO	to leave/Japanese board game
HA	sound expressing triumph
HE	male person
HI	intj. used as a greeting
HM	intj. expressing thought (hmm)

HO	intj. used to attract attention to something
ID	part of psyche related to instinctual impulses 
IF	possible condition
IN	influence
IS	[be-conj] (to exist)

IT	person playing tag/indefinite pronoun
JO	sweetheart 
KA	Egyptian spiritual self 
KI	vital life-sustaining energy force (qi) {OSPD4}
LA	sixth tone of diatonic musical scale

LI	Chinese unit of distance
LO	intj. used to attract attention
MA	mother 
ME	pronoun referring to myself
MI	third tone of diatonic musical scale

MM	intj. expressing satisfaction
MO	moment
MU	Greek letter
MY	possessive prounoun
NA	no

NE	born with the name of (nee)
NO	negative reply
NU	Greek letter
OD	hypothetical force of natural power 
OE	Faroean wind

OF	coming from
OH	to exclaim "oh"
OI	intj. expressing dismay (oy) {OSPD4}
OM	mantra used in meditation
ON	side of wicket where cricket batsman stands

OP	style of abstract art
OR	heraldic color gold
OS	orifice/bone/ridge of sand (esker)
OW	intj. expressing sudden pain
OX	hoofed mammal/clumsy person

OY	intj. expressing dismay
PA	father 
PE	Hebrew letter
PI	Greek letter/to jumble
QI	vital life-sustaining energy force {OSPD4}

RE	second tone of diatonic musical scale 
SH	intj. used to urge silence (shh) 
SI	seventh tone of diatonic musical scale (ti)
SO	fifth tone of diatonic musical scale
TA	thanks

TI	seventh tone of diatonic musical scale
TO	toward
UH	intj. expressing hesitation 
UM	intj. expressing hesitation
UN	one

UP	to raise
US	objective pronoun for "we"
UT	musical tone in French solmization system
WE	plural pronoun 
WO	woe

XI	Greek letter 
XU	Vietnamese monetary unit
YA	you 
YE	you
YO	intj. used to call attention {OSPD3}

ZA	pizza {OSPD4}


----------



## ak rain

eek I need to memorize that!
sylvia


----------



## hsuthard

I have a two- and three-letter word list on my Instapaper account that I often refer to when playing. So I guess I do cheat that way, too.


----------



## JeffM

Just picked this up. =) 

Add me too please!

I'm Avilan (aka Jeff).


----------



## akagriff

Thanks for the 2 letter list. This will come in very handy.  Watch out everyone


----------



## Chad Winters

I'm trying to talk myself into springing for the HD version for my iPad .... But the pixel doubled version is not bad and I'm too cheap


----------



## akagriff

Luv just got an 83 point move on our game.  I'm still confident that I'll win.


----------



## JeffM

Ugh! I'm getting spanked.

I can see myself losing sleep over this game... as if I need more reasons to do so.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I'm trying to talk myself into springing for the HD version for my iPad .... But the pixel doubled version is not bad and I'm too cheap


It's worth it - crisp and clear and BIG! I play it enough to get my money's worth, that's for sure.


----------



## rho

Kindle Gracie said:


> It's worth it - crisp and clear and BIG! I play it enough to get my money's worth, that's for sure.


Oh my it is way better. Thanks. Now my losing will be crisp and clear LOL


----------



## Meemo

Leslie said:


> You think WwF is more liberal? I just had REALTOR rejected. Come on...realtor? I'd call that a word.
> 
> I don't like the dictionary they use. They reject a lot of normal Scrabble words that I am used to.
> 
> L


I think there's a way to contact WwF to point out obvious errors (realtor would definitely be one) - maybe through their website? I know I've seen it either there or on FB.

By the way, I'm back home from vacation now (definitely a mixed blessing!) and so should be a little quicker to respond throughout the day.


----------



## webhill

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've been losing a lot this week. Ya win some, ya lose some....except to Webhill, then you just lose some....
> 
> Betsy


HA HA HA!

My friend Joel (aka OneSky) routinely kicks my


Spoiler



ass


, if you want to try to roll with the Big Dogs... (actually I have no idea if he accepts "unknown" invites, but, you could try). And my friend Omar just kicked my


Spoiler



ass


 pretty good too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks for the offer, Webhill, I'm getting my butt kicked more than enough by you and some of the other KB folks. 

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks for the offer, Webhill, I'm getting my butt kicked more than enough by you and some of the other KB folks.
> 
> Betsy


Um Betsy? Excuse me? I believe you just whomped me...

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I did say "some"    And if we could keep stats against players, I think you're way ahead!!!!

Betsy


----------



## ibrewalot

Betsy, what are the chances you could throw some "moderator magic" on this thread and extract all the WfF user names to be moved to a post at the beginning of the thread?  I plan to jump into the fray tonight, but there are 18 pages to go through on this thread to find you all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Something I've been meaning to do....there's also another thread with some names...try to get it done today....it should be noted that some people who originally expressed interest have fallen off the grid. If I list a name and someone (especially the player) knows that that player isn't playing anymore, let me know.

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92

I've gone through all 18 pages and collected the names.... I will post them on the first post of this thread. Please let me know if I've missed anyone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Even better!

Verena--note that some people have dropped out; when you post the names, if anyone knows if someone has dropped out, please let us know.  Unless they've changed things, if I initiate a game with someone, and it's their turn to play, I can't resign even after several days....one can only resign on one's turn.  And you can only have 20 games going at once, apparently.  

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

hsuthard said:


> I'd love to add more players! I don't have any friends yet  I'm hsuthard if you'd like to add me!
> 
> I don't know if it matters which version you're playing; I'm playing on my iPad with Words For Friends HD.
> 
> _--- below is the current list of user names... WWF name is first, then KB name... If I've not added your name, please reply to this thread and I will update this list -- Verena_
> 
> hsuthard = hsuthard
> MaineWriter = Leslie
> sharynzwords = sharyn
> EmBranch = Meemo
> luvmy4brats = luvmy4brats
> Sandra Soulflower = Kindle Gracie
> Cindy416 = Cindy416
> BetsyQuilter = Betsy the Quilter
> webhill = webhill
> Chocochibi = chocochibi
> Fairoasis = fairoasis
> cawinters = Chad Winters
> rho1640 = rho
> alkazoo = ak rain
> SonlightMom = MrTsMom
> JenniMess = Jenni
> dollcrazy = dollcrazy
> crystal57092978 = Crystalmes
> wordswithMel = meljackson
> jjjmom = kindlemama
> Catnipped = Christina
> akjak = akjak
> melissa323 = melissaj323
> DCLogan = DCLogan
> Jane917 = Jane917
> DD0649 = DD
> akagriff = akagriff
> lynninva = lynninva
> jfriddell = jfriddell
> Avilan = JeffM
> zsuzsu = ZsuZsu
> ibrewalot = ibrewalot
> ggirl003 = gadgetgirl003
> Pidgeon92 = pidgeon92
> Luvshihtzu = luzshistzu
> 
> _MIA
> tlrowley = tlrowley
> starearedkid11 = Starearedkid_


Here's the list again, just for those of us who look at the latest post 

Betsy


----------



## ibrewalot

You folks are awesome!  Look for "ibrewalot" invites to come shortly.


----------



## ibrewalot

Ok, I'm hooked already and I just played during lunch.    Thank goodness there's no wifi available at work or I'd never get anything else done!  I didn't see any downside to the game at all as compared to Scrabble, but I'm only a couple of words into a couple of games.  So far, so good.


----------



## kindlemama

pidgeon92 and Betsy, I started a game withTlrowley 15 days ago, but she never responded.  I picked her because I think she said she was in CA or at least on the west coast someplace, and I wanted someone to play with at night -- though some of you Easterners sure do stay up late sometimes!        

I'm having fun playing with everyone I've got games going with.  Thanks for playing with me!      

Edited to add: ibrewalot, I just started a game with you.  Also, if anyone else would like to play, please feel free to start a game with me.   
Edited again for a typo.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, I PM'ed tlrowley and asked her to play or resign after about 10 days.  I have a game going with starearedkid that's been moveless for 15 days.  I'm going to PM her too.  I don't mind waiting, life goes on, but if the player really has lost interest or isn't going to be able to play for quite awhile, I think it's fair to ask him or her to resign.  After all, a new game can also be started at some future time!

Hopefully WWF will change this so that either side can resign.

Betsy


----------



## meljackson

I don't know if Avilan still plays, he resigned while playing a game with me the other day. I don't know if he just resigned that game or if he's quit playing. 

Melissa


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Avilan is still playing, I think; perhps he just didn't see the point of going to the bitter end of the game.  I, on the other hand, play to the bitter end no matter how far behind I am!

Betsy


----------



## melissaj323

I saw that my name is twice on the list....one of the names, I had to get rid of b/c when I got a new phone I couldn't figure out how to log on with my name, so I had to create a new one.

Please delete melissaj323 from the list. I am playing with melissa323.

thanks!!


----------



## ak rain

bitter end or resign is my way
sylvia  alkazoo


----------



## DD

akjak said:


> The word list it uses is called enable1. It's an open source word list, not the same as the Scrabble list.
> 
> You can download it here (and it's a text file... I have it on my Kindle! Ha ha!)
> http://code.google.com/p/dotnetperls-controls/downloads/detail?name=enable1.txt


Akjak, I just started a game with you.


----------



## ibrewalot

I have a quick question...I wanted to move my tiles around on my tile holder.  I hit the swap button to "swap" positions, but it swapped them into the pile for new tiles and cost me my turn!  Is there a way to rearrange the tiles on the holder?  I like to look at different words there, put all the vowels on one end, etc.


----------



## akagriff

You can either just move your finger along the tile holder or lift one on to the game board a shufffle them around using the blank space.  That tile can then be dropped back onto the tile rack where you want it.  At least this is how I do it.


----------



## leslieray

ibrewalot said:


> I have a quick question...I wanted to move my tiles around on my tile holder. I hit the swap button to "swap" positions, but it swapped them into the pile for new tiles and cost me my turn! Is there a way to rearrange the tiles on the holder? I like to look at different words there, put all the vowels on one end, etc.


You only get to move your tiles around when it's your turn to play otherwise they ares stuck in the order they are in when last played.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

I just installed WWF on my ipod touch.( I am still waiting to receive my iPad that's stuck in China) My user name is ggirl003.


----------



## ZsuZsu

I have a couple of games going with KB'ers, but I am not on the "master list" of players- can you add me?
I'm zsuzsu, and I love to play!!!


----------



## gadgetgirl003

ZsuZsu said:


> I have a couple of games going with KB'ers, but I am not on the "master list" of players- can you add me?
> I'm zsuzsu, and I love to play!!!


Thanks for friending me. I am VERY NEW at this so you will probably slaughter me.


----------



## kindlemama

ibrewalot, I find an open area on the board, zoom in on it, and play around with my letters there.  I find it's too cumbersome to do it on the rack.  As leslieray said, you can only do this (play with your tiles) during your turn.  

When I finally decide on a word (or words) to try to find a home for, I hit recall (brings the tiles back to the rack), zoom out, then look around on the board for a place to play my word(s).  A lot of times I won't find a place, but by then I have a pretty good idea of what kind of words I can play.  Sometimes I do have to go back to the drawing board.  

I'm "Touch-challenged," so I use the Pogo stylus to move/drag my tiles around.


----------



## ZsuZsu

ggirl003- I highly doubt I will slaughter you- especially since I seem to be overly "gifted" with vowels!  LOL
Oh well- that's the fun of this game, win a few and then lose a few.....


----------



## luvmy4brats

Everybody should be on the list up to this point


----------



## kindlemama

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, I PM'ed tlrowley and asked her to play or resign after about 10 days. I have a game going with starearedkid that's been moveless for 15 days. I'm going to PM her too. I don't mind waiting, life goes on, but if the player really has lost interest or isn't going to be able to play for quite awhile, I think it's fair to ask him or her to resign. After all, a new game can also be started at some future time!
> 
> Hopefully WWF will change this so that either side can resign.
> 
> Betsy


Betsy, did tlrowley ever respond to your PM?


----------



## Someone Nameless

beside my name please put "easy win"


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

kindlemama said:


> Betsy, did tlrowley ever respond to your PM?


Yes, by resigning in the game.  I'm guessing it was not a coincidence.

Betsy


----------



## kindlemama

I wonder why she didn't resign mine at the same time.  Maybe I came later.  I guess I'll PM her too.  Thanks!


----------



## Leslie

If anyone wants to play with me, I'm MaineWriter. I'll play with anyone so feel free to start a game...

L


----------



## Christina

Many thanks for the name list, it's nice to see who's kicking my behind, lol! 
I have several slots open if anyone else wants to play me. And you're on, Leslie, I'll start a game with you as soon as I get my iPad back (husband is monopolizing it atm!)


----------



## ibrewalot

Thanx for the tips, Kindlemama!  That's what I like to do on the rack, but it makes more sense to put them in a spot where they go exactly where you want them to.  Also, I bought a Pogo stylus and couldn't get it to work at all on my iPad.  Are you using it on an iPad or iTouch?


----------



## hsuthard

Thanks for that list! I have way too much free time apparently, so I'll be starting a few new games


----------



## kindlemama

ibrewalot, I'm on an iPod Touch.  Bummer that it doesn't work on an iPad.  Someone will probably eventually invent something that'll work on it, though that doesn't help you now.


----------



## Christina

ibrewalot said:


> Also, I bought a Pogo stylus and couldn't get it to work at all on my iPad. Are you using it on an iPad or iTouch?


I'm using a Pogo stylus to type this reply on my iPad, and it works just fine. I haven't tried it with the WWF game yet, though...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

kindlemama said:


> ibrewalot, I'm on an iPod Touch. Bummer that it doesn't work on an iPad. Someone will probably eventually invent something that'll work on it, though that doesn't help you now.


I'm also using an Pogo stylus with my iPad (although I use it with my drawing programs only)...it needs a firmer touch than just touching it with one's finger...just tried it with WWF, works fine; as I said, it needs a firmer touch than if I were using my finger.

Betsy


----------



## ibrewalot

Are you folks using the Pogo like this?

http://www.amazon.com/Design-Sketch-MacBook-Blackberry-Motorola/dp/B0030UIWJS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=wireless&qid=1274281039&sr=8-2

Do you have a screen protector on your iPad? I do, so maybe that's why? I'll try it tonight on my Draw program to see if it makes a difference, but it seems like I did try it before and it doesn't register that there's any input on the screen unless I really press hard.


----------



## tlrowley

I've resigned from all my games - so very sorry for holding folks up.  I enjoyed the games when I started, and then personal problems intervened.  I should have resigned sooner, and I apologize.

I hope, if I start a game in the future, that y'all will let me play.

Thanks,
Tracey


----------



## kindlemama

No worries, Tracey. Hope things are going well for you.  I'll watch for you in the future.


----------



## kindlemama

ibrewalot, this is what I have: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001QVHGF4/ref=oss_product

Just a word of warning, these do NOT work for me at all: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002AUPWA6/ref=oss_product
These are similar to an eraser tip. My iPod Touch does not recognize these, but even if it did, the rubber-type tip does not glide at all. The Pogo tip is made of some type of spongy material, and allows for me to drag the tiles around on WWF.

Edited to add: ibrewalot, your picture's not showing up on your post.


----------



## ibrewalot

Hmmmm...looks similar to what I have.  I updated the previous post to include the link instead of the pic.  I'll have to try it on my iTouch as well.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

tlrowley said:


> I've resigned from all my games - so very sorry for holding folks up. I enjoyed the games when I started, and then personal problems intervened. I should have resigned sooner, and I apologize.
> 
> I hope, if I start a game in the future, that y'all will let me play.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tracey


Tracey, not to worry, anytime you're up for a game, hit me up!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ibrewalot said:


> Are you folks using the Pogo like this?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Design-Sketch-MacBook-Blackberry-Motorola/dp/B0030UIWJS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=wireless&qid=1274281039&sr=8-2
> 
> Do you have a screen protector on your iPad? I do, so maybe that's why? I'll try it tonight on my Draw program to see if it makes a difference, but it seems like I did try it before and it doesn't register that there's any input on the screen unless I really press hard.


That has the same tip as mine, and even without a protector, I have to press quite a bit harder, so maybe with a sp, it's worse....

Betsy


----------



## ibrewalot

That's kindof what I found when I first got it...if I pressed hard it worked, somewhat.  But pressing hard crushes the head.  Maybe it would work for an iTouch better.

If anyone wants it, I'll mail it out to you gratis.


----------



## meljackson

Tracey, I will play with you anytime. 
I have several spaces open if anyone wants to play. I'm wordswithmel. I'm on the list but I think you have to leave out the spaces. 

Melissa


----------



## Jane917

Beware, I will be ready to start some new games tonight. Leslie continues to slay me (although the last game I lost by less than 10 points!), but I am getting braver and will continue to look for challenges.


----------



## rho

Sorry for the confusion. I'm not bonacker anymore. It wouldn't let me switch over when I got my iPad.  I'm rho1640 now. If I am holding anyone up on the old name let me know and I will resign from them. I have the itouch in my purse and forget it now. 

Thanks.  And you should just note loser next to my name .


----------



## luvshihtzu

Add me to the list of players.  I already have five KB members currently playing.  The one game I did win so far is with Leslie/MaineWriter, but I am rather behind with Heather/Luvmy4brats.  I think it was a fluke that I won with Leslie.

I am using Luvshihtzu as my player name.


----------



## webhill

rho said:


> Sorry for the confusion. I'm not bonacker anymore. It wouldn't let me switch over when I got my iPad. I'm rho1640 now. If I am holding anyone up on the old name let me know and I will resign from them. I have the itouch in my purse and forget it now.
> 
> Thanks. And you should just note loser next to my name .


You shouldn't need to switch over! I play using the same account on my iphone and ipad. You simply go into account settings, and put the username and password of the WWF account you want to use....


----------



## Jane917

luvshihtzu said:


> Add me to the list of players. I already have five KB members currently playing. The one game I did win so far is with Leslie/MaineWriter, but I am rather behind with Heather/Luvmy4brats. I think it was a fluke that I won with Leslie.
> 
> I am using Luvshihtzu as my player name.


I have great admiration for anyone that beats Leslie. Except for one game that was within 10 points (I will never forget that game), she beats the tar out of me.......and I still like her.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

luvshihtzu said:


> Add me to the list of players. I already have five KB members currently playing. The one game I did win so far is with Leslie/MaineWriter, but I am rather behind with Heather/Luvmy4brats. I think it was a fluke that I won with Leslie.
> 
> I am using Luvshihtzu as my player name.


I just started a game with you, but I'm a little apprehensive since you've beat the infamous Leslie. LOL


----------



## ibrewalot

Has anyone ever had "extra" characters on their tile racks?  

I have 4 letters that seem to reside under the active 7 tiles I have in play and they never go away.  They are not useable or moveable, but are always there once I move the tiles on top of them and they are there for every game I have going right now.  Weird.  Maybe they will disappear once I finish the games I'm playing at the moment.


----------



## Someone Nameless

ibrewalot said:


> Has anyone ever had "extra" characters on their tile racks?
> 
> I have 4 letters that seem to reside under the active 7 tiles I have in play and they never go away. They are not useable or moveable, but are always there once I move the tiles on top of them and they are there for every game I have going right now. Weird. Maybe they will disappear once I finish the games I'm playing at the moment.


I never heard of such!!!


----------



## lynninva

I view my games with Leslie as a learning experience - it is like a free tutorial on how to get the most points with every word.  The only time that my score is close to hers is the first round or two, but it is still fun.


----------



## luvmy4brats

ibrewalot said:


> Has anyone ever had "extra" characters on their tile racks?
> 
> I have 4 letters that seem to reside under the active 7 tiles I have in play and they never go away. They are not useable or moveable, but are always there once I move the tiles on top of them and they are there for every game I have going right now. Weird. Maybe they will disappear once I finish the games I'm playing at the moment.


Yep. Just close out the app and re-open it. It's done it to me a couple of times.


----------



## meljackson

It has to me too. And once when I tried to move them it said sending and then it said that I had skipped my turn. 

Melissa


----------



## rho

webhill said:


> You shouldn't need to switch over! I play using the same account on my iphone and ipad. You simply go into account settings, and put the username and password of the WWF account you want to use....


I think it was because I had the free version - no matter why it wouldn't let me - but when I upgraded to the paid version I could transfer rho1640 over though. Anyway I'm all set with this name and having fun losing more than I win


----------



## JeffM

My ego can't take much more. Gonna stop for a while.


----------



## rho

JeffM said:


> My ego can't take much more. Gonna stop for a while.


Play me I guarantee your ego will get a boost LOL


----------



## JeffM

I did! You kicked my ass. =)


----------



## luvshihtzu

gadgetgirl003,
You are doing so well against me that I am sure you are more than ready to play Leslie.  You are wiping me out at the moment and I doubt I can recover in this game.


----------



## Someone Nameless

JeffM said:


> My ego can't take much more. Gonna stop for a while.


Play me. A guaranteed win.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

luvshihtzu said:


> gadgetgirl003,
> You are doing so well against me that I am sure you are more than ready to play Leslie. You are wiping me out at the moment and I doubt I can recover in this game.


The game isn't over yet, and you know it only takes one high point word to change the outcome. 


lynninva said:


> I view my games with Leslie as a learning experience - it is like a free tutorial on how to get the most points with every word. The only time that my score is close to hers is the first round or two, but it is still fun.


 That makes sense. That's what I'll tell myself when I finally play her


----------



## rho

JeffM said:
 

> I did! You kicked my ass. =)


It must have been a fluke!


----------



## Leslie

luvshiztu beat me, lynninva is holding her own....I'm not sure how I got this reputation! LOL

The game just rejected NAYSAY...

I really should be working!

L


----------



## Meemo

Leslie said:


> luvshiztu beat me, lynninva is holding her own....I'm not sure how I got this reputation! LOL
> 
> The game just rejected NAYSAY...
> 
> I really should be working!
> 
> L


You ARE tough! And I swear I get more vowels playing with you than against anyone else! I just enjoy playing - win or lose. And as someone says - it ain't over 'til it's over - And you can get major points by playing one letter in just the right place. I once got 62 points by playing "Q" - on a TL or TW spot adjacent to two "I"s.


----------



## lynninva

Leslie said:


> I really should be working!
> 
> L


DS had outpatient surgery, so we had to be at the hospital at 5am. (everything went well) My brain can't focus well enough to read today, so I really appreciate the gameplay.


----------



## Eeyore

For any of you in the Dallas area, there is a WWF Tournament.

Words with Friends Tournament

"Are you hooked on Words With Friends? If so, and you live in Dallas, get your game on! D Magazine, Dallas' city magazine, is hosting a WWF tournament beginning June 1st.

The cover story of D's June issue (on newsstands now) features an in-depth look at the brothers who started it all. With 4.5 million WWF downloads since its release, and more apps from Newtoy Inc. on the way, it comes as no surprise that David and Paul Bettner are two of the hottest names in the gaming business right now.

In an email sent to PadGadget from Gillea Allison with D Magazine, Allison states, "Now, while their story is fascinating, and the phenomenon one to pay attention to, we had one burning question: how good are the WWF creators at their own game?" So in conjunction with the June issue, D staffers plan to find out the answer to their own question by hosting a WWF tournament. A group of 64 iPhone, iPod and iPad toting Newtoy employees, Dallas celebrities, D editors and local fans and readers will face off starting June 1st for the chance to be named Words With Friends Champion.

Think you've got what it takes? Registration for an opportunity to participate it what's sure to be several days of throwing down your best vocabulary and anagramming skills lasts until May 27th. Good luck!"

http://www.padgadget.com/2010/05/20/words-with-friends-tournament/

Best Wishes!


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Eeyore said:


> For any of you in the Dallas area, there is a WWF Tournament.
> 
> Words with Friends Tournament
> 
> "Are you hooked on Words With Friends? If so, and you live in Dallas, get your game on! D Magazine, Dallas' city magazine, is hosting a WWF tournament beginning June 1st.
> 
> The cover story of D's June issue (on newsstands now) features an in-depth look at the brothers who started it all. With 4.5 million WWF downloads since its release, and more apps from Newtoy Inc. on the way, it comes as no surprise that David and Paul Bettner are two of the hottest names in the gaming business right now.
> 
> In an email sent to PadGadget from Gillea Allison with D Magazine, Allison states, "Now, while their story is fascinating, and the phenomenon one to pay attention to, we had one burning question: how good are the WWF creators at their own game?" So in conjunction with the June issue, D staffers plan to find out the answer to their own question by hosting a WWF tournament. A group of 64 iPhone, iPod and iPad toting Newtoy employees, Dallas celebrities, D editors and local fans and readers will face off starting June 1st for the chance to be named Words With Friends Champion.
> 
> Think you've got what it takes? Registration for an opportunity to participate it what's sure to be several days of throwing down your best vocabulary and anagramming skills lasts until May 27th. Good luck!"
> 
> http://www.padgadget.com/2010/05/20/words-with-friends-tournament/
> 
> Best Wishes!


Looks to me like Leslie needs to plan a roadtrip to Dallas the first of June.


----------



## akagriff

I won't be playing this weekend.  I'm going to go end a couple games now but not restarting again until Sunday night or Monday.  If I'm very far behind on games I'll resign from those also.  I'll be back in a few days


----------



## rho

Has anyone had it indicate there are 3 games and you go in and there are only 2.  It is always indicating one more game than there really is showing!?


----------



## Jane917

This is a monumental day! I BEAT LESLIE! It wasn't a wipe out (like she did to me the first game), but a win is a win! I think I am losing to everyone else I am playing. I need to get a life!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ssshhhh. Don't make her angry. <looks around nervously>



Seriously, I remember how it felt to win against Leslie the first time!!!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> This is a monumental day! I BEAT LESLIE! It wasn't a wipe out (like she did to me the first game), but a win is a win! I think I am losing to everyone else I am playing. I need to get a life!


360 to 332 is a very good win!

L


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> 360 to 332 is a very good win!
> 
> L


So I beat you by less than 30 points. You beat me by more than 150 points!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

A one point win against Leslie is a very good win....

Betsy


----------



## ZsuZsu

Someday I hope to know what it feels like to beat Leslie!!!  

My husband has become very jealous of all the new game partners I have found- if anyone would like to play him, he would be THRILLED-  he is jeterbelle  (Jeter and Annabelle are our cats)


----------



## meljackson

ZsuZsu, I started a game with you both. I am thrilled myself to be able to play with players who don't resign after the first couple of turns. Before they started this thread I was playing only random players and was barely able to finish games. 

Melissa


----------



## Leslie

I can't imagine resigning. What's the point of that?


----------



## ZsuZsu

I'll always play!  (And lose fairly often, so if you need an ego boost, I'm your gal!)
I play on my iPhone which is pretty much always with me, and I work from home, so I can play my turns pretty quickly (because no one can see whether I am working or playing!!!)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I can't either.  I learn from every game and every move.  I've learned some new words trying to get rid of those last few letters!

Betsy


----------



## meljackson

I did accidentally resign once when I was trying to hit the accept button. Betsy had used ALL of her letters and I just knew she was going to think I did it on purpose 

Melissa


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Easiest win I ever had.

Betsy


----------



## akagriff

I did that to zsuzsu, except I was wiping my screen and must have hit the resign.


----------



## ibrewalot

Betsy, on our game, I just keep chanting to myself, "to the bitter end...to the bitter end...".  Maybe using your own mantra against you will miraculously gain me the 100+ points I need to take the lead?


----------



## ibrewalot

akagriff said:


> I won't be playing this weekend. I'm going to go end a couple games now but not restarting again until Sunday night or Monday. If I'm very far behind on games I'll resign from those also. I'll be back in a few days


No worries...we're almost done with ours and I have yet to play one to the end. Don't resign!


----------



## ZsuZsu

akagriff said:


> I did that to zsuzsu, except I was wiping my screen and must have hit the resign.


And I thought you resigned because I had a chance of actually winning a game!!! LOL
(Just kidding!!)


----------



## Meemo

meljackson said:


> ZsuZsu, I started a game with you both. I am thrilled myself to be able to play with players who don't resign after the first couple of turns. Before they started this thread I was playing only random players and was barely able to finish games.
> 
> Melissa


I always play and I never resign - I've seen games turn at the very end on one big word. So I always go to the bitter end. Even if I've got a rack full of vowels. I swear I'm a vowel magnet...


----------



## hsuthard

I tried to play from my husband's iPad this weekend and couldn't find a way to switch users. Is that possible? I would have thought so, but I sure couldn't make it work. Anyway, I'm catching up on all my games now!


----------



## Leslie

Meemo said:


> I always play and I never resign - I've seen games turn at the very end on one big word. So I always go to the bitter end. Even if I've got a rack full of vowels. I swear I'm a vowel magnet...


But haven't you noticed...after three turns of being a vowel magnet, you turn into a consonant magnet--at least that is what happens to me...

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

On the ipad, you click on "Games" in the upper right hand corner and it will show you your games "Your Moves" "their moves" and "completed games (or something).

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

I've accidentally resigned a few times (twice on Leslie). Only because of fat fingers. 

BTW, my husband plays WwF and would love some new partners. He's Jad1701 Right now, he's only playing against me and the oldest 2 BRATs


----------



## lynninva

Are there words that are made of all vowels?  I swear I go several rounds in many games with only vowels.  I need to be able to use more than one or two at a time.

I don't resign even when my opponent's score is double my score (Leslie?).  But I can't usually play during the work day. I appreciate all the patient players here.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OE is a word, I've used it a couple of times.

Betsy


----------



## akagriff

I'll play the hubbies.  My husband refuses to play any word games with me   but I refuse to play chess and monopoly with him so it all evens out


----------



## lynninva

hsuthard said:


> I tried to play from my husband's iPad this weekend and couldn't find a way to switch users. Is that possible? I would have thought so, but I sure couldn't make it work. Anyway, I'm catching up on all my games now!


Can you click on the "account settings" button at the top of the list of games and change the user name?


----------



## Someone Nameless

I may be slow...sometimes only a word a day on each game...but I play to the bitter end and never resign!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie just laid a 65 point word on me.  And it was going so well.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

lynninva said:


> Are there words that are made of all vowels? I swear I go several rounds in many games with only vowels. I need to be able to use more than one or two at a time.
> 
> I don't resign even when my opponent's score is double my score (Leslie?). But I can't usually play during the work day. I appreciate all the patient players here.


EAU

if you have a consonant to hang on to, you always have the ever popular AIOLI, as well as ANOA, and EPEE...

L


----------



## ZsuZsu

luvmy4brats said:


> I've accidentally resigned a few times (twice on Leslie). Only because of fat fingers.
> 
> BTW, my husband plays WwF and would love some new partners. He's Jad1701 Right now, he's only playing against me and the oldest 2 BRATs


I started a game with him!


----------



## ibrewalot

luvshihtzu, I mailed you my Pogo Stylus this morning.  Probably takes 4 days or so, I'm guessing.  Enjoy...all I wanted to do with it was bend it!


----------



## luvshihtzu

What does it mean when a game ends with a red circle with a line through it.  It happened on one of my games and I can't get it to open and show me the ending score.  The other person won or quit or whatever.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

luvshihtzu said:


> What does it mean when a game ends with a red circle with a line through it. It happened on one of my games and I can't get it to open and show me the ending score. The other person won or quit or whatever.


I had a game with you where it showed that on my end. I couldn't figure out why it did that either. It still shows in my active games and that it is your move. I can look at the game and see that I have tiles left to play but when I exit the game it shows the red circle with the line through it.


----------



## luvshihtzu

Gadgetgirl003,
It was the game with you.  My end says that "tree" was played 3 days ago and that "Ggirl003 Beat You" plus the red square with white circle with line through it.
Very strange as I didn't quit.  If you want, we can try again later.  I am finding right now that 10 games is too much to play at one time.  It takes ALL the fun out of it for me.


----------



## meljackson

That's me too. If I have too many games going I start to get stressed. 

Melissa


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Not me, my goal is to have my slots filled!  I think the most I've had is 15 or 16...  I play in chunks inthe morning and evening, usually

Betsy


----------



## ibrewalot

What happens when there are no more tiles to pull from?  How does the game end?


----------



## luvmy4brats

I think the most I've had is 23. Right now I have 19 going. Apparently, you can only start 20 games, but if someone starts a game with you, you can go over the 20 cap. 

I like having a bunch of games going because if I can't figure out a word for one, I'll move on to the next and come back to it later. I haven't played as much as usual because of some homeowner association issues I've had the past few days (morons) but hopefully, I'll be back to normal soon.


----------



## lynninva

ibrewalot said:


> What happens when there are no more tiles to pull from? How does the game end?


You keep playing until one person uses the last of their tiles.


----------



## luvshihtzu

luvmy4brats,
If you are having difficulties playing right now, I sure hate to see you play your "A" game.  You have slaughtered me this week.  I am afraid that Leslie was easy (she isn't) compared to you.


----------



## Leslie

ibrewalot said:


> What happens when there are no more tiles to pull from? How does the game end?


Just like Scrabble. The game is over when one player has played all his/her tiles. That player gets the points for the other player's remaining tiles. I think it jjjmom who was beating me for the whole game and then I won by one point, partly because of the points I received from her.

The strategy, obviously, is not to be stuck with high point tiles at the end of the game and to try to be the first one to go out.

Meanwhile, dollcrazy is whomping me right now, but I just had a 66 point word to match her 66 point word, so it's not quite so lopsided at the moment. LOL.

L


----------



## dollcrazy

Leslie is either totally sandbagging, is distracted or has the worst letters ever this week. I've been waiting to be zapped big time, but so far she's let me down.    come on Leslie I know you can do it.


----------



## dollcrazy

oops it looks like we were posting at the same time. Let me see where we're at now.


----------



## kindlemama

Yes, Leslie, it was me (jjjmom) you beat by one point...and by a hundred points -- you've done it all!    I do love playing with you though, regardless.  

And you're being generous.  I wasn't beating you the whole game; we were going back and forth, word for word -- that's what made it so exciting.  It was a nail biter, all right!


----------



## Leslie

kindlemama said:


> Yes, Leslie, it was me (jjjmom) you beat by one point...and by a hundred points -- you've done it all!  I do love playing with you though, regardless.
> 
> And you're being generous. I wasn't beating you the whole game; we were going back and forth, word for word -- that's what made it so exciting. It was a nail biter, all right!


It was a great game and I totally expected you to win.

Meanwhile, dollcrazy did whomp me but at least I managed to pull it out enough at the end to have my final score be over 300!


----------



## Meemo

Leslie said:


> But haven't you noticed...after three turns of being a vowel magnet, you turn into a consonant magnet--at least that is what happens to me...
> 
> L


I'm usually a vowel magnet in one game and a consonant magnet in another. So many times I get a new rack and say "Really? REALLY"  But I love a challenge...


----------



## sharyn

I have about 20 games going...just wanted to let everyone know that I'm leaving for Rome early Friday morning and won't be back until 6/8.  With expensive cruise internet, and even more expensive 3G data roaming, I won't be playing while I'm gone.  I'll try to finish all the games before I go, but if I lag for ten days, that's why.


----------



## dollcrazy

Don't worry about little old us. i hope you have a fantastic time. Bring us back lots of pictures.


----------



## sharyn

dollcrazy said:


> Don't worry about little old us. i hope you have a fantastic time. Bring us back lots of pictures.


LOL! I most definitely will! This is a high school graduation gift to my 18yo granddaughter (and myself, of course!). We're going to have so much fun!


----------



## Leslie

I feel like I've created an army of monster players. They've all learned all my tricks strategies and now they are using them on ME!


----------



## pidgeon92

Leslie said:


> They've all learned all my tricks strategies and now they are using them on ME!


Hmmmm..... everyone but me, apparently.....


----------



## Leslie

My husband is such a dolt sometimes. He looked at my iPhone and said, "What sort of a word is jjjmom?" Seriously...

L


----------



## meljackson

LOL and what did you say? 

Okay, I admit to writing down some of your better words and trying my best to use them in my games. 

Melissa


----------



## Leslie

meljackson said:


> LOL and what did you say?


I said, "Hand me the phone, please. You can't spell and you don't like word games." I think we have played Scrabble maybe 3 times in 32 years of married life and the last time, I was ready to throw the board at his head.



> Okay, I admit to writing down some of your better words and trying my best to use them in my games.
> 
> Melissa


I am honored. Thank you.


----------



## kindlemama

Leslie, tell him jjjmom means "one who is beaten by Leslie 99.9% of the time."  It's right there in the dictionary with my picture next to it.  

To everyone else: Leslie used all her tiles at one time in two back-to-back games with me.  In the second game, she used all her tiles in two back-to-back plays!!!  That's three times in two games!!!  Unbelievable!!!        I'm lucky if I can do that once every 100 games!!!


----------



## dollcrazy

Betsy. I swear I didn't decline your game. I don't know what happened there. All I did was open it and then it went to declined. I started a new one and I promise to go easy on you this time.


----------



## Leslie

dollcrazy said:


> Betsy. I swear I didn't decline your game. I don't know what happened there. All I did was open it and then it went to declined. I started a new one and I promise to go easy on you this time.


Oh, great. Go easy on Betsy but ratchet it up with me! LOL

L


----------



## dollcrazy

Leslie said:


> Oh, great. Go easy on Betsy but ratchet it up with me! LOL
> 
> L


I've got to keep you sharp and on your toes Leslie. Do you need me to sell you a few vowels?


----------



## Leslie

dollcrazy said:


> I've got to keep you sharp and on your toes Leslie. Do you need me to sell you a few vowels?


What I hate is when you play a word that looks like a really great word (because it has lots of letters) but you get a lousy score for it...LOL


----------



## dollcrazy

I hear you. Sometimes just a letter or 2 will get you huge points if it's in the right place. I'm having trouble getting our game up it won't get off the updating screen. I'm off to work so I'm afraid you're going to have all day waiting for my revenge move.


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> What I hate is when you play a word that looks like a really great word (because it has lots of letters) but you get a lousy score for it...LOL


What I hate is when YOU play 2-3 letters and score in the 60s!


----------



## ak rain

I have a hard enough time finding a word placement. I gave up trying to land on DW TL or other such extra score point. I am improving though   watch out from behind (in time)
sylvia


----------



## meljackson

I hate when I play a word then see that I could have put it on a tl and gotten a much better score. 

Melissa


----------



## akagriff

I hate when I have a great word on my rack but no where to play it on the board.  I love this game.


----------



## melissaj323

LOVING WWF on my ipad!! I can't get over how clear and BIG everything is


----------



## hsuthard

For everyone who thinks this game is rather simple (as far as how it's played that is) you'll like this. I spent 25 minutes on the phone with my mom walking her through how to play her first word. She called me three separate times before she was able to play her first move. I'll be amazed if she finishes her game, which is with my eight year old DD.


----------



## luvmy4brats

hsuthard said:


> For everyone who thinks this game is rather simple (as far as how it's played that is) you'll like this. I spent 25 minutes on the phone with my mom walking her through how to play her first word. She called me three separate times before she was able to play her first move. I'll be amazed if she finishes her game, which is with my eight year old DD.


LOL! I'm thankful my mom doesn't have an ithingy so she won't be doing the same thing.


----------



## rho

I hate losing. But I do it so much it is getting easier. lol. 

I also hate whren your only sword is 1 letter short of giving you a TW or DW. Or TL or DL.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

dollcrazy said:


> Betsy. I swear I didn't decline your game. I don't know what happened there. All I did was open it and then it went to declined. I started a new one and I promise to go easy on you this time.


dc, no need to go easy on me unless you want to entertain yourself by seeing how close you can keep the game and still win.  I'm only going to get better by playing the best! I don't want ANYONE to take it easy on me! I just like to whine.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

hsuthard said:


> For everyone who thinks this game is rather simple (as far as how it's played that is) you'll like this. I spent 25 minutes on the phone with my mom walking her through how to play her first word. She called me three separate times before she was able to play her first move. I'll be amazed if she finishes her game, which is with my eight year old DD.


Thank goodness my husband detest games and can't spell, or I'd have to do the same thing with him...he is such a Luddite, lol!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Leslie said:


> What I hate is when you play a word that looks like a really great word (because it has lots of letters) but you get a lousy score for it...LOL


Case in point: MIXTURE. Doesn't that look like it should be worth a gazillion points? I got 19.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I think I've had more big scores with two or three letters in the right place than with six of seven, which generally you can only do in a few places....

And I just want to say I officially hate dollcrazy, zsuzsu and webhill and strongly dislike Leslie and Heather.
  (in the WWF world).

Betsy


----------



## sharyn

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And I just want to say I officially hate dollcrazy, zsuzsu and webhill and strongly dislike Leslie and Heather.  (in the WWF world).


You only like me because you're beating my pants off! <G>


----------



## luvmy4brats

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think I've had more big scores with two or three letters in the right place than with six of seven, which generally you can only do in a few places....
> 
> And I just want to say I officially hate dollcrazy, zsuzsu and webhill and strongly dislike Leslie and Heather.
> (in the WWF world).
> 
> Betsy


Then I'm not working hard enough at our game if it's only dislike this time around.... I'll see what I can do to change that


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

sharyn said:


> You only like me because you're beating my pants off! <G>


 This time. I have also disliked you greatly other times...

Betsy


----------



## Deb G

I just got word with friends and would love to play with some other "beginners".  is there a way the administrators of this board could create something so that we could keep track of all the folks on this board who play and whether they are beginners or experienced.


----------



## Deb G

my wwf name is debg8199 and my kb name is debg


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Deb G said:


> my wwf name is debg8199 and my kb name is debg


We've got a post at the very beginning of this thread with all the names. We don't have rankings on there (yet). Rankings are very relative, the best way is probably to read through a little bit, pick a few people to play and see how it goes. I've added your name to the list.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Deb G said:


> I just got word with friends and would love to play with some other "beginners". is there a way the administrators of this board could create something so that we could keep track of all the folks on this board who play and whether they are beginners or experienced.


Just go ahead and play with anyone. I'm nice to beginners (Leslie rubs her hands gleefully). No, seriously, I think you learn the most playing with lots of different people, because you see different styles and strategies.

I am MaineWriter of WwF.

L


----------



## Deb G

thanks Betsy and Leslie. I now have 4 games going


----------



## Deb G

akagrff. sorry I didn't mean to decline your invite


----------



## hsuthard

I just started a game with you Deb!


----------



## akpak

Sometimes it's all about tucking those two and three letter words in corners


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

They're playing Scrabble on Friday Night Lights!  But the old fashioned way with a board and little wooden tiles...

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

jjjmom (kindlemama) just hit me with 132 points!


----------



## Jane917

luvmy4brats said:


> jjjmom (kindlemama) just hit me with 132 points!


On one word?


----------



## Jane917

Deb G said:


> thanks Betsy and Leslie. I now have 4 games going


I will start a game with you too! I mostly lose games, but I consider it a win if I come within 100 points of Leslie or Heather. A few others are currently whomping me too!


----------



## kindlemama

luv, that was my biggest word ever.    Wasn't expecting it.

We were neck-in-neck till I played that -- I'm expecting a comeback, because you regularly beat me!    lol


----------



## luvmy4brats

Jane917 said:


> On one word?


Yes. She added ZITS to WHEAT.


----------



## dollcrazy

Thanks Betsy! You taught me a word I had never heard before. 
ab·hen·ry    (āb-hěn'rē)  
n.  pl. ab·hen·ries
The centimeter-gram-second electromagnetic unit of inductance, equal to one billionth of a henry. It doesn't mean I'm going to let you win. But maybe I'll be able to zap it back to you sometime in the future.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

gotta love Physics.....

Betsy


----------



## luvshihtzu

Why don't we have a tournament sometime with Words with Friends like they are doing in Dallas?  To be fair we would have to each play at least a couple of games or more against each player, at least that was my original thought.  Not sure how it would all work out, but it might be fun.


----------



## DD

ibrewalot said:


> Has anyone ever had "extra" characters on their tile racks?
> 
> I have 4 letters that seem to reside under the active 7 tiles I have in play and they never go away. They are not useable or moveable, but are always there once I move the tiles on top of them and they are there for every game I have going right now. Weird. Maybe they will
> disappear once I finish the games I'm playing at the moment.


Yes! I was all excited because I thought I had a really high scoring word (against Leslie -heh heh) and the letters wouldn't move and kept disappearing. Weird.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, I really don't think it was fair of Heather to lay a 140 point word on me on my birthday <pouts>

Betsy


----------



## Chad Winters

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, I really don't think it was fair of Heather to lay a 140 point word on me on my birthday <pouts>
> 
> Betsy


Happy Birthday!! (NO FREEBIES!!!).


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, I really don't think it was fair of Heather to lay a 140 point word on me on my birthday <pouts>
> 
> Betsy


So what was the word? Enquiring minds want to know...


----------



## Someone Nameless

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, I really don't think it was fair of Heather to lay a 140 point word on me on my birthday <pouts>
> 
> Betsy


I'm sorry but HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## Meemo

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, I really don't think it was fair of Heather to lay a 140 point word on me on my birthday <pouts>
> 
> Betsy


Happy Birthday! (She's on a roll - she laid a 100-pointer on me today...I'm still choking on her dust...)


----------



## ak rain

and i though I did good today on 22 point word!

Happy Birthday Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

Leslie said:


> So what was the word? Enquiring minds want to know...


JUTE

Happy Birthday! 

(p.s. I think it was my highest ever...)

But on the flip side, both Leslie and my husband are KILLING me right now!


----------



## Jane917

luvmy4brats said:


> JUTE
> 
> Happy Birthday!
> 
> (p.s. I think it was my highest ever...)
> 
> But on the flip side, both Leslie and my husband are KILLING me right now!


You "think" it was your highest? Happy Birthday, Betsy. You deserve a strong drink!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Instead I'm eating a yogurt....I thought I read in the walking thread that Heather was exhausted and going to bed early....   Not early enough for me... 

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

That was last night....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

You must have slept well.  

Betsy


----------



## akpak

Ugh... just started a new game with Luv, and NO legal words can be made from my starting rack. That's just wrong.


----------



## Anne

What version of Words with friends? I just downloaded the free version to see if I like it. Does everyone have Words with Friends HD?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I do, I think anyone with an iPad who didn't already have WWF is probably using the HD version.  What you need is someone who has used both to compare them.  Anyone?

Betsy


----------



## Anne

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I do, I think anyone with an iPad who didn't already have WWF is probably using the HD version. What you need is someone who has used both to compare them. Anyone?
> 
> Betsy


Which version should I get so I can play with everyone. I can upgrade with the version I have to the paid one.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I had the free one and I hated the ads between every move.  Even if you do the 2X with the free one, it's not nearly as clear and crisp.  So, as much as I play, I bought the iPad HD version.  Well worth it!


----------



## Anne

Kindle Gracie said:


> I had the free one and I hated the ads between every move. Even if you do the 2X with the free one, it's not nearly as clear and crisp. So, as much as I play, I bought the iPad HD version. Well worth it!


Does it matter what version you have to play with everyone? I did not buy the HD I bought the other one. Is the HD better?


----------



## Someone Nameless

If you bought the iPad app, there's only one version and it's HD. If you didn't buy that, you must have bought the iPhone app. Does it fill up the entire screen? Do you have to press the little 1X or 2X to get it to fill up the screen? If you bought the iPhone app, it will work fine. The iPad HD app is just way clearer.

WAIT a minute. On second thought, I purchased WWF before I ever had an iPad and when I got my iPad I got the HD version and I don't _think_ I had to pay again. I won't swear to this though. Maybe someone else knows.

Getting apps can be confusing at first because some of them are offered for iPad or iPhone and others are for only the iPhone but can be used on the iPad. Clear as mud?


----------



## Anne

Kindle Gracie said:


> If you bought the iPad app, there's only one version and it's HD. If you didn't buy that, you must have bought the iPhone app. Does it fill up the entire screen? Do you have to press the little 1X or 2X to get it to fill up the screen? If you bought the iPhone app, it will work fine. The iPad HD app is just way clearer.
> 
> WAIT a minute. On second thought, I purchased WWF before I ever had an iPad and when I got my iPad I got the HD version and I don't _think_ I had to pay again. I won't swear to this though. Maybe someone else knows.
> 
> Getting apps can be confusing at first because some of them are offered for iPad or iPhone and others are for only the iPhone but can be used on the iPad. Clear as mud?


I did get the one for the iphone. It works on either one. Yes I do hit 2x to fill the screen. My screen name is Astoriagirl


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

There are officially three versions of WWF, all of which will work on the iPad.

WWF HD, which fills the whole iPad screen beautifully, and is NOT compatible with the iPhone, according to the App Store page.

WWF, which will run on iPad, iPhone and iPod Touch, and would have to be doubled to fill the iPad screen, but has no ads.

WWF lite (free), which will also run on iPad, iPhone and iPod Touch but has ads that pop up.

I have several apps that I run doubled...if you have an iPad and try the free version and don't mind it doubled, you could probably get by with the iPhone version, but it's the same price (I thought the HD was more, but it looks like they're both $2.99 right now.)

Betsy


----------



## gadgetgirl003

I have the free one on my iPad and the ads don't bother me at all.


----------



## Anne

Go easy on me folks I am a beginner


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, dollcrazy is beating me 276 to 85 with 48 tiles to go.  I can still win, right?  I just need a couple of Heather's 140 point words.... 

Betsy


----------



## Deb G

great games.  I'm really enjoying playing with everyone even when I lose!!!!!  Thank you!


----------



## dollcrazy

I'm really sorry Betsy but I just zapped  you again. I can't help it the words are just sitting in my rack and jumping on to the board. I'll really try to be good from here on out.


----------



## kindlemama

For those of you in-the-know about the iPad:

Once the new AT&T pricing takes effect on June 7, how will that effect online games like WWF?  I'm considering getting an iPad 3G, mostly so I can play WWF when I'm not at home.  (It'd also be nice to be able to see the screen!)    Is it only the downloading of the game that matters, or will time spent playing the game on 3G matter?

Sorry if this is a dumb question, but computer stuff is soooo over my head.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

dollcrazy said:


> I'm really sorry Betsy but I just zapped you again. I can't help it the words are just sitting in my rack and jumping on to the board. I'll really try to be good from here on out.


I'm afraid to look....

(But don't apologize!!!!) 

My husband says I should quit....  But in the immortal words from _Galaxy Quest_--"Never give up and never surrender!"

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

kindlemama said:


> For those of you in-the-know about the iPad:
> 
> Once the new AT&T pricing takes effect on June 7, how will that effect online games like WWF? I'm considering getting an iPad 3G, mostly so I can play WWF when I'm not at home. (It'd also be nice to be able to see the screen!)  Is it only the downloading of the game that matters, or will time spent playing the game on 3G matter?
> 
> Sorry if this is a dumb question, but computer stuff is soooo over my head.


It's a good question...I think I tried to log on once when WiFi wasn't available, and it said WiFi was required to play the game. EDIT: I just turned my WiFi off, and it let me look at games, and put the tiles on the board, but wouldn't send them, naturally enough. It just said "sending" for awhile, so I quit. However, once I turned WiFi on, then went back to that game, the tiles were still in place and the "Send" went through.

Betsy

Betsy


----------



## Meemo

kindlemama said:


> For those of you in-the-know about the iPad:
> 
> Once the new AT&T pricing takes effect on June 7, how will that effect online games like WWF? I'm considering getting an iPad 3G, mostly so I can play WWF when I'm not at home. (It'd also be nice to be able to see the screen!)  Is it only the downloading of the game that matters, or will time spent playing the game on 3G matter?
> 
> Sorry if this is a dumb question, but computer stuff is soooo over my head.


My husband took a look at our usage over the last few months and he says it shouldn't be a problem for any of our phones - none of us has come close to the limit (200 MB - I had to look it up because it's over my head too!) in any month. He is going to keep the unlimited plan for his iPhone because of the tethering thing that's coming. For something like WwF on the iPad it won't be a big deal, but if you're watching streaming video or something like that, that'll eat up a lot of your monthly 3G total.

It was funny though - we couldn't figure out why our usage on all our iPhones had spiked in February - then we remembered that's right around the time we got 3G service here. But still we were nowhere near the limits that are coming for phones.


----------



## Anne

How do I add friends to Words with Friends?


----------



## Meemo

Anne said:


> How do I add friends to Words with Friends?


Go down to the bottom of the screen where it says "Create Game". Then select "User Name" - and type in the name of the person you want to play with. I just started a game with you (to get the directions right ) - I'm embranch on WwF.

Once you get to the end of a game you have the option to choose a "Rematch" - that starts a new game with that person.


----------



## Anne

Meemo said:


> Go down to the bottom of the screen where it says "Create Game". Then select "User Name" - and type in the name of the person you want to play with. I just started a game with you (to get the directions right ) - I'm embranch on WwF.
> 
> Once you get to the end of a game you have the option to choose a "Rematch" - that starts a new game with that person.


Thanks for playing with me


----------



## ak rain

careful I just went to top of my "played" list and rematched then found I had already a game going with that person oops not too smart here. but thank you meemo I never saw that button to rematch.
sylvia


----------



## kindlemama

Thanks, Betsy and Meemo.  Now that I know that things like WWF effects the usage, I guess I'll go to the Apple store today and see if I can get one.  I don't even know if they're readily available -- and now with this announcement, people who were on the fence before might now decide to go ahead and take the plunge.

I hate having to worry about limits, and whether I'm getting close.  I even have unlimited texting on my phone, and the only person I text with is my son, and that's only for things like checking in.  I think I'd rather be grandfathered into the unlimited usage, and then if I find I'm not coming close, make a change later.  

Thanks again for you help!


----------



## kindlemama

Well, I guess it wasn't meant to be.  I just called three Apple stores, and none of them have any in stock.  I went on the waiting list at one, but I think I'll probably just end up buying it online from Apple when I do get one.  (No hurry now since I can't get one by Monday.)  Do they engrave the back for free like the iPod Touch?

I asked for an estimate of how many people were on the wait list for the 64GB 3G version, and one guy told me around 500.  This was just at his store.  Yikes!


----------



## akpak

Meemo said:


> He is going to keep the unlimited plan for his iPhone because of the tethering thing that's coming.


This won't work. If you add on the tethering, you lose your "grandfathered" unlimited plan and will have to pick one of the limited ones ON TOP OF the extra $20/mo just for the "privilege" of tethering.

However, if he's technically minded:
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/turn_your_iphone_into_a_wi-fi_hotspot.php

You'll be able to do that, not pay AT&T an extra cent, and still "tether" with your unlimited plan. I've done it to my phone, and it works great.

(Sorry off topic)


----------



## kindlemama

Wow!  I just got an email from the one store where I went on the wait list this morning, and they have an iPad 3G 64GB waiting for me!  The girl told me they might have a shipment come in this morning, but after the guy at the other store told me they had a wait list of 500+ people, I lost all hope!

So I guess it was meant to be after all!   

I'll now be able to see better when I play WWF and Plant vs Zombies -- whoever got me hooked on that (iPad must-have apps thread), thanks a lot!  I'm addicted to it!      

Edited to add: I just realized I put an exclamation point after every sentence in this post.  I guess I'm pretty excited!


----------



## Meemo

akjak said:


> This won't work. If you add on the tethering, you lose your "grandfathered" unlimited plan and will have to pick one of the limited ones ON TOP OF the extra $20/mo just for the "privilege" of tethering.
> 
> However, if he's technically minded:
> http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/turn_your_iphone_into_a_wi-fi_hotspot.php
> 
> You'll be able to do that, not pay AT&T an extra cent, and still "tether" with your unlimited plan. I've done it to my phone, and it works great.
> 
> (Sorry off topic)


I suspect I got it wrong - he was telling me late last night what he'd decided to do - he's very tech-minded so no doubt I mis-remembered what he said about what he'll do on the plan on his phone - I think the bottom line was he'd save enough on the other phones that it would pay for the tethering if he decides to do it (it would be nice when we're visiting his parents who have NO internet access). I've asked him about tethering before and he isn't crazy about jailbreaking his phone - not to mention he wouldn't be interested in paying $9.99 for what's described as a buggy app that crashes a lot. He's a rule follower especially when it comes to warranty stuff.

Back to Words with Friends - I don't think it'll be as much of a hog as something like streaming video or a game with video like Angry Birds (my other current time-sucking game). I've been playing WwF since December and have never come close to 2G. Of course that's on my iPhone, not an iPad. But I can't imagine it making a huge difference with that game.


----------



## akpak

Well to be fair, the MiWi app hasn't crashed for me at all... YMMV. Also, that jailbreak doesn't break compatibility with iTunes; I can still sync, buy apps from the app store etc.

On topic: I really wish WWF would give me a point estimate before I play a word. My math skillz ain't so gud.


----------



## rho

akjak said:


> Well to be fair, the MiWi app hasn't crashed for me at all... YMMV. Also, that jailbreak doesn't break compatibility with iTunes; I can still sync, buy apps from the app store etc.
> 
> On topic: I really wish WWF would give me a point estimate before I play a word. My math skillz ain't so gud.


Totally off topic but ......... 18 DAYS!!! ****insert excited screaming here*****. How are you doing?


----------



## akpak

I'm not worried or nervous yet.. Still a few details to work out, but everything is in hand 

Also, I'm getting destroyed in WWF today. (Hmm... Can I make "destroyed" anywhere?)


----------



## rho

akjak said:


> I'm not worried or nervous yet.. Still a few details to work out, but everything is in hand
> 
> Also, I'm getting destroyed in WWF today. (Hmm... Can I make "destroyed" anywhere?)


I was great until I got dressed then my Matron of Honor was holding my hair off my face as I was sick. Then I was good again and had a ball. Remember it is your day (the 2 of you) and enjoy every second of it -visit with as many people as you want and can - dance your feet off and laugh lots. The day is over so fast and it is great to look back and laugh 32 years later and remember the fun and the laughter and love of the people who aren't with us anymore and reminise with the one who are.

Back on topic ... 
I have the worst letters left in a few of my games seriously the worst. If I can make 2 letter words worth 2 points I will be doing great.

And I was feeling pretty good after my last game with Leslie -- I only lost by like 80 points -- this one I am about 200 behind her LOL.


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, dollcrazy is beating me 276 to 85 with 48 tiles to go. I can still win, right? I just need a couple of Heather's 140 point words....
> 
> Betsy


I sometimes think that dollcrazy has a magic way of getting the perfect letters and leaving her opponent with crap. LOL. That said, I just beat dollcrazy--hooray!  398-377. It really came down to the last word. I played BO on OX with a double letter on the B for 27 points.

Good game, DC. Let's see if I can do it again...

L


----------



## Leslie

Anne said:


> How do I add friends to Words with Friends?


Hi Anne, what's your player name? I'm MaineWriter.

L


----------



## Leslie

Meemo said:


> My husband took a look at our usage over the last few months and he says it shouldn't be a problem for any of our phones - none of us has come close to the limit (200 MB - I had to look it up because it's over my head too!) in any month. He is going to keep the unlimited plan for his iPhone because of the tethering thing that's coming. For something like WwF on the iPad it won't be a big deal, but if you're watching streaming video or something like that, that'll eat up a lot of your monthly 3G total.
> 
> It was funny though - we couldn't figure out why our usage on all our iPhones had spiked in February - then we remembered that's right around the time we got 3G service here. But still we were nowhere near the limits that are coming for phones.


My husband said the same thing. He said he is by far the biggest user (we have 4 iphones on a family plan) and he only uses 1/2 gb a month.

L


----------



## Leslie

kindlemama said:


> For those of you in-the-know about the iPad:
> 
> Once the new AT&T pricing takes effect on June 7, how will that effect online games like WWF? I'm considering getting an iPad 3G, mostly so I can play WWF when I'm not at home. (It'd also be nice to be able to see the screen!)  Is it only the downloading of the game that matters, or will time spent playing the game on 3G matter?
> 
> Sorry if this is a dumb question, but computer stuff is soooo over my head.


I keep thinking of an iPad to play WwF but really, a $700 device to play a game? That makes buying a $259 Kindle to read books (plural) look like the smartest consumer move of the century...LOL

L


----------



## Leslie

akjak said:


> On topic: I really wish WWF would give me a point estimate before I play a word. My math skillz ain't so gud.


I completely agree. I hope they make this change with an update.

L


----------



## dollcrazy

Leslie said:


> I sometimes think that dollcrazy has a magic way of getting the perfect letters and leaving her opponent with crap. LOL. That said, I just beat dollcrazy--hooray!  398-377. It really came down to the last word. I played BO on OX with a double letter on the B for 27 points.
> 
> Good game, DC. Let's see if I can do it again...
> 
> L


You really don't think I'm going to let you win two in a row do you?  That last game really was a good game.


----------



## kindlemama

Leslie said:


> I keep thinking of an iPad to play WwF but really, a $700 device to play a game? That makes buying a $259 Kindle to read books (plural) look like the smartest consumer move of the century...LOL
> 
> L


Well, I have to say, I got mine yesterday and I LOVE it. I can actually see the screen! I was playing on an iPod Touch, so this is a HUGE difference. My tired old eyes ain't what they used to be. 

If I had an iPhone, I probably wouldn't have gotten the iPad either, at least not right now. (The 3G really appealed to me, not just for WWF.) But now that I have it, I don't regret getting it at all. I'll use it for things other than just playing WWF -- like playing Plants vs Zombies.  No, I'm sure I'll use it for other things too.

I was using the Pogo stylus for everything I did on my iPod, including playing WWF. Now I just use my finger, and I can actually hit what I'm aiming for. 

I'm now off in search of the perfect cover. I was just going to get one at the Apple store, but they were all out. I'm going to read through the thread for finding the perfect iPad cover, but if anyone has one that they LOVE, please share. I started reading the thread last night, but it was started in March, pre-iPad, so I'll have to figure out where people actually had one in-hand that they liked. I'd like one that I can stand up and also angle up, preferrably in brown leather.

I also got the Bluetooth keyboard (thanks to Betsy's posts), a longer cord, and InvisibleSHIELD, which was a kiosk conveniently located right outside the Apple store. (Apparently they're outside all Apple stores.) The Apple guy suggested them. I just had the front of my iPad done, and it cost $35 plus $5 installation. (I could've done it myself -- NOT!) I played with my iPad all last night and this morning, and I don't have a fingerprint on it! (Even though that's not a selling point they use.)

And, Leslie, you can get the wifi model for the low, low price of $499.  Since you have an iPhone, you really don't have to worry about having 3G when you're out and about. The games synced up for the most part between my iPad and iPod (for some reason all the old chats are showing up on the iPod), so I'm sure they'd do the same with the iPhone. [I bought the WWF HD version on the iPad; my iPod has the (regular) paid version.] So....which cover are you going to get?


----------



## Leslie

Ah Kindlemama, you tempt me...LOL.

First off, my comment wasn't directed at you (buying an expensive device to just play a game)...I was completely talking about myself. So I apologize if you took my comments the wrong way because they weren't intended that way. I am sorely tempted by the iPad but I keep telling myself no, no, no. I've had an iPhone since the summer when they came out (2007?) and it is only in the past few months that I have actually started downloading different apps and using it for more than a phone, camera, and calculator. And since the iPad wouldn't replace the phone, I keep telling myself no, no, no...

While I understand about the WiFi, since I am so used to 3G on my phone, I am not sure I'd like a Wifi only iPad. When I am in Wifi range, I use my laptop. If there is no Wifi, I whip out the phone. If I had an iPad, I'd be whipping that out.

So I am still trying to resist. I have to say, having just dropped $1300 on a new muffler for my son's car--I am feeling totally broke which makes the resisting a whole lot easier right now. Sigh....kids....

L


----------



## Jane917

I hope Leslie DOES NOT get an iPad! I do not want to see her better able to manipulate the WWF tiles any better than she does now!


----------



## Someone Nameless

> I keep thinking of an iPad to play WwF but really, a $700 device to play a game? That makes buying a $259 Kindle to read books (plural) look like the smartest consumer move of the century...LOL


I figure it is a great investment for staving off my Alzheimers.


----------



## kindlemama

Ha, ha, Leslie, I wasn't offended at all.  And truth be told, WWF was a big reason for me getting the iPad.  The screen's so small on the iPod Touch (smaller than the iPhone, I think) -- the iPad literally looks like a billboard in comparison.  I can use it without my glasses!  

When they first came out, the iPads just sounded like oversized iPod Touches to me.  But boy, did all the enablers on this board make them sound awesome!  I found myself reading all the iPad-related threads, wanting one more and more.  The thing that put me over the edge was the $30 unlimited usage package going away; now I wish I hadn't waited so long!

If you do end up getting one (and I think you will  ), I guarantee you won't be disappointed.  The difference between the iPod Touch (and I suspect the iPhone too, to a lesser degree), is like night and day.  It's the coolest thing ever!


----------



## Leslie

Over on Facebook, a friend was looking for people to play WwF with her. Another friend declined, saying, "I like the feel and clack of the tiles." It was all I could do NOT to write, "Yeah, and I suppose you like the feel and smell of a book, too!"

L


----------



## Anne

Leslie said:


> Over on Facebook, a friend was looking for people to play WwF with her. Another friend declined, saying, "I like the feel and clack of the tiles." It was all I could do NOT to write, "Yeah, and I suppose you like the feel and smell of a book, too!"
> 
> L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> Over on Facebook, a friend was looking for people to play WwF with her. Another friend declined, saying, "I like the feel and clack of the tiles."


Seriously? THAT's why he/she plays? I play because I like getting my butt kicked....I think dollcrazy has set a new high score in games I've played, and we're not finished yet...  but I"m not giving up, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Jane917

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I play because I like getting my butt kicked....I think dollcrazy has set a new high score in games I've played, and we're not finished yet...  but I"m not giving up, LOL!
> 
> Betsy


Betsy, you are kicking MY butt!


----------



## Anne

Jane917 said:


> Betsy, you are kicking MY butt!


Everyone is kicking my butt. I think I am getting a little bit better.


----------



## Jane917

Anne said:


> Everyone is kicking my butt. I think I am getting a little bit better.


I take that as an invitation! What is your WWF name, Anne?


----------



## Anne

Jane917 said:


> I take that as an invitation! What is your WWF name, Anne?


Astoriagirl


----------



## Jane917

Anne said:


> Astoriagirl


You are on! Do you really live in Astoria? I will be in Illwaco in a few weeks.


----------



## Anne

Jane917 said:


> You are on! Do you really live in Astoria? I will be in Illwaco in a few weeks.


I live in Astoria Queens New York


----------



## rho

Anne said:


> I live in Astoria Queens New York


Well being from Southampton I never thought any other Astoria.


----------



## Leslie

rho said:


> Well being from Southampton I never thought any other Astoria.


When I was about 6, someone brought me a straw hat from Jamaica that had "Jamaica" embroidered on the front. You know, a touristy type thing. For the longest time, I wondered why on earth the town of Jamaica (NY) would be selling straw hats....LOL. Of course, at that time my frame of reference was living in Jackson Heights, Queens, NY.

L


----------



## Jane917

Anne said:


> I live in Astoria Queens New York


Being from the Pacific NW, I thought the only Astoria was in Oregon. Out west we are very geographically impaired.


----------



## rho

Leslie just hit me with a 4 letter word worth 123 points.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

rho said:


> Leslie just hit me with a 4 letter word worth 123 points.


how is that even possible? I don't think I have ever gotten anywhere close to that many points for even long words. I am tickled when I have a word with 30 points.  I'm sre Leslie would clean the floors with me.


----------



## Jane917

gadgetgirl003 said:


> how is that even possible? I don't think I have ever gotten anywhere close to that many points for even long words. I am tickled when I have a word with 30 points.  I'm sre Leslie would clean the floors with me.


If I remember correctly, Leslie once hit me with 3 letter word for 147 points!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

gadgetgirl003 said:


> how is that even possible? I don't think I have ever gotten anywhere close to that many points for even long words. I am tickled when I have a word with 30 points.  I'm sre Leslie would clean the floors with me.


My experience has been that it is much easier to get high points with a reasonably short word than with a long word. One can squeeze a short word in on top of the bonus point squares. And if you can place a tile where on a bonus square where it is counte twice vertically and horizontally, you hit the big time! The exception is if you can get rid of all your tiles, as there is a 35 point bonus. Some of the biggest words scored against me have been five letters or less. For example, JUTE. Only four letters, but I think where Heather placed it, each letter counted in two directions and there was a triple word square in there.

Betsy

Betsy


----------



## Jane917

I just beat Leslie for the 2nd time!  But it's just a game and I'm not counting!


----------



## DD

I'm just wondering if there is a set of etiquette rules for Words With Friends, such as does the winner or loser start the rematch?  Don't want to step on any toes.


----------



## luvmy4brats

DD, usually I'll rematch if i've made the last play whether I win or lose. There have been times when both of us have done a rematch at the same time and If that happens I usually play both games. The only time I don't rematch is if the game won't let me because I have too many games going (but the game will let someone start one with me)


----------



## Leslie

If I am on the screen when the game ends, I'll go ahead and start the next one. I don't think there's any real etiquette (although I suppose we could come up with rules).

~~~

Okay, so here's first...I learned to play Scrabble in a competitive way against my Aunt Ruth (phony aunt, not a real one). She was vicious and taught me a lot of words like xebec and xanthic which I duly memorized. There was one which I don't think I have ever played in my entire life but I just played against DD...

CRWTH

(It's an ancient Welsh stringed instrument).

For anyone who is wondering, xebec is a boat and xanthic is a yellow color. I know a fair number of other weird words but I can't think of them right now.

L


----------



## Jane917

I am always amazed when I put a bunch of random letters together, and it ends up to be a real word!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Jane917 said:


> I am always amazed when I put a bunch of random letters together, and it ends up to be a real word!


I call those velcro words. Throw them up and see what sticks.


----------



## Anne

Jane917 said:


> I am always amazed when I put a bunch of random letters together, and it ends up to be a real word!


I know what you mean. I just put letter together a couple of times and surprise when they have made words.


----------



## luvmy4brats

When the BRATs come up with velcro words I make them look them up in the dictionary.


----------



## Leslie

luvmy4brats said:


> I call those velcro words. Throw them up and see what sticks.


Although it annoys me that EW is not a word (expression of distaste). Also RA (Egyptian Sun god).

L


----------



## lynninva

I started a few WWF games today, forgetting that I had a 50th wedding anniversary party to attend tonight.  DS (22 yo) likes to use my iPad.  I just came home & he informed me that he is trying to rule my Scrabble games.  So if I win any games tonight, I won't be able to take credit for that.  And I had actually gotten a good start against DD this afternoon.  

DH & I are leaving town tomorrow for a few days.  I am taking the iPad, hoping that the 3G works on the top of the mountain where we will be staying.  DS might go through iPad withdrawal while we're gone.  He just finished college and then had surgery, so I have been leaving it home most days for him to use.


----------



## luvmy4brats

gadgetgirl003 said:


> how is that even possible? I don't think I have ever gotten anywhere close to that many points for even long words. I am tickled when I have a word with 30 points.  I'm sre Leslie would clean the floors with me.


The key is to get the high point value letters on the TW and TL squares. If you can get a word that goes across both, it will triple the letter first and then triple the word so instead of JEEZ being 22 points it would be 126 points. And if you can make 1 or two other words while you're at it, it'll go even higher. And if you go across two DW squares, it will double your score and then double that (so a 10 point word suddenly becomes a 40 point word)



lynninva said:


> I started a few WWF games today, forgetting that I had a 50th wedding anniversary party to attend tonight. DS (22 yo) likes to use my iPad. I just came home & he informed me that he is trying to rule my Scrabble games. So if I win any games tonight, I won't be able to take credit for that. And I had actually gotten a good start against DD this afternoon.
> 
> DH & I are leaving town tomorrow for a few days. I am taking the iPad, hoping that the 3G works on the top of the mountain where we will be staying. DS might go through iPad withdrawal while we're gone. He just finished college and then had surgery, so I have been leaving it home most days for him to use.


Well, I think he was doing a good job, Hubs has been working hard on his games this evening (me on the other hand, I'm exhausted and hung over from my mother-daughter weekend  )


----------



## Anne

lynninva said:


> I started a few WWF games today, forgetting that I had a 50th wedding anniversary party to attend tonight. DS (22 yo) likes to use my iPad. I just came home & he informed me that he is trying to rule my Scrabble games. So if I win any games tonight, I won't be able to take credit for that. And I had actually gotten a good start against DD this afternoon.
> 
> DH & I are leaving town tomorrow for a few days. I am taking the iPad, hoping that the 3G works on the top of the mountain where we will be staying. DS might go through iPad withdrawal while we're gone. He just finished college and then had surgery, so I have been leaving it home most days for him to use.


Okay so I have been playing against your DS today?


----------



## lynninva

Anne said:


> Okay so I have been playing against your DS today?


Yes, for the past 4 hours. I think we only had a couple of rounds in when I left.


----------



## Jane917

Anne said:


> Okay so I have been playing against your DS today?


I guess I am playing him also....at least we can keep tabs on him. So far I am beating him, but it is early in the game.


----------



## hsuthard

I'm having problems with the app now, is anyone else? I can't get to any of my games, and can't start any new ones either. I still get notifications when it's my turn, though, it's really frustrating! Apparently Newtoy knows of the problem and is working on it. Sorry if I'm not responding to any of you, though!


----------



## Jane917

I'm not having any problems, other than being beaten!


----------



## Anne

Jane917 said:


> I'm not having any problems, other than being beaten!


That is the problem I am having too.


----------



## hsuthard

I'm able to play from my iPhone, so I'm doing that now, but my iPad app isn't working at all. I'm hoping they come up with a fix soon, my eyes aren't used to the tiny iPhone screen!


----------



## Meemo

I had that problem on my iPhone this afternoon, with WwF and with Angry Birds too, which wouldn't even open up for a little while.  It's cleared up now though.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I was playing with GadgetGirl. It was my move and we only had a few letters left to play...she was kicking my butt! I got a message that the app was repairing and when it finished ****POOF**** our game was gone!!!

I think this is the second time this has happened to us but I've not had it happen with anyone else. <insert Twilight music here>


----------



## hsuthard

I'm having some problems on my iPhone now, too. It deleted one game and I have to restart the app between every move while it "updates". Grrr. What am I supposed to do all weekend, read??


----------



## Someone Nameless

READ?    LOL, that's an idea!  Learn some new words and be ready to kick butt!

WWF must be down all over.  Suddenly my iPad is deathly silent.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

DD said:


> I'm just wondering if there is a set of etiquette rules for Words With Friends, such as does the winner or loser start the rematch? Don't want to step on any toes.


If I win, I'll usually let the other player ask for the rematch, especially if it's someone I haven't played before. I'd hate to be declined.... 

Betsy


----------



## Anne

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If I win, I'll usually let the other player ask for the rematch, especially if it's someone I haven't played before. I'd hate to be declined....
> 
> Betsy


Good we can play again after we finish our game.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I need to ask for some rematches myself....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, the wild game I had going with dollcrazy just ended.  I scored 313, which would have won 8 of my last 22 games...  Dollcrazy scored....wait for it.....571 points!  The next highest score against me since I've been keeping track was Leslie at 476, although I believe webhill also scored over 400 p;oints against me...

Woohoo!  Now I have a goal to shoot for.  

Betsy


----------



## Meemo

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, the wild game I had going with dollcrazy just ended. I scored 313, which would have won 8 of my last 22 games... Dollcrazy scored....wait for it.....571 points! The next highest score against me since I've been keeping track was Leslie at 476, although I believe webhill also scored over 400 p;oints against me...
> 
> Woohoo! Now I have a goal to shoot for.
> 
> Betsy


Holy crap - that's a lot of scoring between the two of you!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

and I'm pretty convinced she was coasting at the end.  

Betsy


----------



## Anne

Everyone I am playing words with friends with. I will be back playing later. I have homework for school to finish.


----------



## dollcrazy

Betsy the Quilter said:


> and I'm pretty convinced she was coasting at the end.
> 
> Betsy


You weren't supposed to notice that! I thought I was being discreet. LOL. I was really feeling terrible about that game.


----------



## meljackson

Is the update or whatever what caused me to start getting alerts one right after another? I used to only get the last one and when I'd open the app there would be several more. I liked only getting the one. 

Melissa


----------



## ZsuZsu

The app went crazy on me this weekend (on my iphone) and I lost all sorts of games!  For some reason, my game with Leslie stayed intact and my game with akagriff was okay, but most of my other ones went "poof"... Sorry if anyone I was playing thinks that I just bailed in the middle of a game!
I kept getting an "oops" message saying that my app needed repair, and then I got something telling me that I had to completely deleted and reload the app- and I lost a few more games during that process!

So... I aplogize for any games that I dropped- and I now have plenty of "open spaces" to add new games if anyone wants to start a new game with me- the app seems pretty stable now (fingers crossed!)


----------



## Don From VA

Is it considered poor-play to add a letter at the end of a word already on the board?
Like if they play PART, and I stick a Y on the end for a triple word score?
I kind of feel cheesy doing that, like the people on the Price Is Right who bid $1 more than the last person. lol


----------



## Leslie

Don From VA said:


> Is it considered poor-play to add a letter at the end of a word already on the board?
> Like if they play PART, and I stick a Y on the end for a triple word score?
> I kind of feel cheesy doing that, like the people on the Price Is Right who bid $1 more than the last person. lol


No, I do that whenever I get the chance. The other thing is to add the Y to part and build down on the Y -- then you get credit for two words and if the Y is on a triple word box, both words are triple scored.

L


----------



## Don From VA

Thanks!

I am trying to figure out strategy as I go.

For instance, if I can help it, I don't end a word where the next space is a DW or TW. That way they can't throw in an 'S' and get the big points.

So I try to use the DW's and TW's all I can, and at the same time try to keep them from doing it too.


----------



## rho

Heck my letters have been so bad the past few days I am thankful for a one letter add or a three letter word.


----------



## akagriff

Wwf just went wonky.  I got a message that there is a server update and the I got a message that zsuzsu resigned (and I was winning!)


----------



## ZsuZsu

I didn't resign- I promise!!!  I got that darned "Oops" message on the app again and when I could finally get back in, our game had disappeared!!  Grrrrr
I call that one a win for you- we were so close to the end of the game, too!  
Sorry-  I sent you a new game.... hopefully you'll play with me!


----------



## akagriff

I'm still not ale to get into the app.  When I try the zsuzsu resigned push pops up.  Okay, okay. I know already.  I just want to play the game!


----------



## ZsuZsu

Yesterday when mine was all wonky, it helped me to do a hard reboot on my iphone- seemed to straighten out most of the problems I was having- I kind of thought of it as my phone needing a "time out" to think about how frustrating it was being with my games....  Of course, I just had the app go wonky on me again today.... sigh


----------



## akagriff

I'm back playing but I lost a number of in progress games and the history of the games that I have played.    I'll try to restart some games or feel free to start a game.  I'm akagriff


----------



## rho

Just got back from oral surgeon (had some biopsies done). So I may not be playing till tomorrow. You all want to win by my normal denseness not by brain drain because of pain and paiN meds right?


----------



## leslieray

rho said:


> Just got back from oral surgeon (had some biopsies done). So I may not be playing till tomorrow. You all want to win by my normal denseness not by brain drain because of pain and paiN meds right?


Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

dollcrazy said:


> You weren't supposed to notice that! I thought I was being discreet. LOL. I was really feeling terrible about that game.


LOL!  I've been telling everyone I know about it...might go on my Facebook page. 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

rho said:


> Just got back from oral surgeon (had some biopsies done). So I may not be playing till tomorrow. You all want to win by my normal denseness not by brain drain because of pain and paiN meds right?


Rho--hope everything is going ok! Feel better!

Betsy


----------



## hsuthard

I'm going crazy, I haven't played in days! I've got to find a way to fix this.

Rho, hope you feel better after some rest!


----------



## ayuryogini

rho said:


> Just got back from oral surgeon (had some biopsies done). So I may not be playing till tomorrow. You all want to win by my normal denseness not by brain drain because of pain and paiN meds right?


I hope you're feeling better with each passing minute and that the biopsies come out well for you. 
I have absolutely no problem winning because of your pain meds, but I'm sorry that you're in pain.



hsuthard said:


> I'm having some problems on my iPhone now, too. It deleted one game and I have to restart the app between every move while it "updates". Grrr. What am I supposed to do all weekend, read??


I hope this is why I haven't been getting any response for a rematch


----------



## hsuthard

ayuryogini said:


> I hope this is why I haven't been getting any response for a rematch


Yep, that's why. I'd love to play, but Ive been stuck playing boggle and crosswords. Every time I try wwf, I lose another game.


----------



## DD

rho said:


> Just got back from oral surgeon (had some biopsies done). So I may not be playing till tomorrow. You all want to win by my normal denseness not by brain drain because of pain and paiN meds right?


Hope you're doing well, rho. I started a game with you for when you feel better.


----------



## DD

Leslie, sorry I declined your game because I had already started a rematch after losing the last one with you (big surprise!).  I thought loser was supposed to start the rematch  Or maybe their are no rules about that?


----------



## Leslie

DD said:


> Leslie, sorry I declined your game because I had already started a rematch after losing the last one with you (big surprise!). I thought loser was supposed to start the rematch Or maybe their are no rules about that?


That's fine, DD. We were just discussing whether there were rules or not...the consensus seems to be it is sort of open...LOL.


----------



## DD

Leslie said:


> That's fine, DD. We were just discussing whether there were rules or not...the consensus seems to be it is sort of open...LOL.


Oh, ok. I'm wondering if most of us consider it an advantage to start. I don't because there are no double points as in Scrabble. I think it's actually a disadvantage because the starter is so far away from the big point blocks. That's why I was thinking loser should do it. Just my thinking. I certainly could be wrong and probably am.


----------



## Leslie

DD said:


> Oh, ok. I'm wondering if most of us consider it an advantage to start. I don't because there are no double points as in Scrabble. I think it's actually a disadvantage because the starter is so far away from the big point blocks. That's why I was thinking loser should do it. Just my thinking. I certainly could be wrong and probably am.


If you have a 5 letter word, you can hit a double word square.


----------



## DD

Oh, ok.  Wasn't thinking of that.  Then I guess it is an advantage most of the time.


----------



## ZsuZsu

DD said:


> Oh, ok. Wasn't thinking of that. Then I guess it is an advantage most of the time.


Unless you get trays like mine! Either all vowels or all consonants!!!


----------



## Madeline

I'm tempted to download this game, but wasn't sure if you have to have friends on there and know their names, or can you get matched with random folks in like a matchmaking game? 

How would I find y'alls names to start a game with?


----------



## Jane917

Madeline said:


> I'm tempted to download this game, but wasn't sure if you have to have friends on there and know their names, or can you get matched with random folks in like a matchmaking game?
> 
> How would I find y'alls names to start a game with?


Most of us have posted our WWF name on this thread, so if you scan through it, you will find many names you can play with. Or, you can post your WWF name here, and plenty of us will start a game with you, especially if we know you are new! 

I am Jane917, if you want to start a game with me. Warning.....the game is pretty addicting!


----------



## Meemo

Madeline said:


> I'm tempted to download this game, but wasn't sure if you have to have friends on there and know their names, or can you get matched with random folks in like a matchmaking game?
> 
> How would I find y'alls names to start a game with?


The very first post on this thread has a list of people here on the boards who play. Just type in the "user name" and a game will be created, and that person will get an "invitation" to play. You can also play with random folks - that's the "random opponent" choice.

I'm embranch on WwF & I love to play!


----------



## drenee

Jane917 said:


> Most of us have posted our WWF name on this thread, so if you scan through it, you will find many names you can play with. Or, you can post your WWF name here, and plenty of us will start a game with you, especially if we know you are new!


Too funny. Note to self: practice with my kids before I post my name.
deb


----------



## hsuthard

DD said:


> Oh, ok. Wasn't thinking of that. Then I guess it is an advantage most of the time.


Or, you can start a rematch and then pass your first turn, giving the other person a chance to go first but still making sure you have a game. I tend to do that if I've won the previous match.


----------



## Someone Nameless

My WWF won't open at all.  When I try to open it, it says it is updating then it shuts down.  I've rebooted the iPad, synced with the computer and still nothing.  Any ideas?


----------



## meljackson

Mine is all messed up too. I can't get in at all.

Melissa


----------



## leslieray

Although I have an iPod touch, so don't know if this upgrade applies to those with iPads, but there is a new update for the words with friends game. It changes the look of the board somewhat and now has a feature that allows you to rearrange your letter tiles even when it's not your turn at play.


----------



## rho

How do you upgrade. It isn't showing an upgrade for me even though they stated there is one.


----------



## leslieray

rho said:


> How do you upgrade. It isn't showing an upgrade for me even though they stated there is one.


Click open the app store on your device, it should show a tiny number one indicating there is an upgrade. When you open it it should give you the option to install just like you did when purchasing the original game.

Oh, and how are you feeling? Are you recovering well from your biopsies.....truely hope so!


----------



## rho

leslieray said:


> Click open the app store on your device, it should show a tiny number one indicating there is an upgrade. When you open it it should give you the option to install just like you did when purchasing the original game.
> 
> Oh, and how are you feeling? Are you recovering well from your biopsies.....truely hope so!


Hmmm it doesn't show an upgrade for me. I know they (developers) said there is one though. Guess I will just have to wait on it

Doing well. Pain meds making me sleep tons. Past due for one but wanted to be awake for awhile lol. Will take soon though and will be back on here when I wake up again lol.


----------



## drenee

Okay, I am now connected with an iPhone.  I couldn't pass up $15.00 a month data.  
And....I am a state employee, and the discount will cover that cost and more.
I am DRA60.  
I am currently playing on the free app to see how well I like it, and the phone.
deb


----------



## Deb G

Greetings, if you have a game going with me and I haven't responded, please bear with me, I've been swamped with work and now have to make a business trip.  Don't write me off just yet, I'm still playing just a little slow to respond right now!!!  Thanks everyone ... and to those of you who regularly kick my b**t, I'm getting better and it's only a matter of time ... yuk yuk yuk (that's my imitation of an horribly evil laugh).


----------



## meljackson

Just started a game with you deb! Congrats on your new phone!

Melissa


----------



## drenee

Thank you.  Are you Wordswithme?
deb

edit:  Just checked page 1.  That's you.


----------



## Madeline

Jane917 said:


> Most of us have posted our WWF name on this thread, so if you scan through it, you will find many names you can play with. Or, you can post your WWF name here, and plenty of us will start a game with you, especially if we know you are new!
> 
> I am Jane917, if you want to start a game with me. Warning.....the game is pretty addicting!


Ok, I downloaded it and created a game. I'm going to create a few games with some of the other names on the list...I'm Maddie000 in case you all wonder who the heck I am 

Go easy on me, I generally suck at Scrabble lol


----------



## Meemo

Kindle Gracie said:


> My WWF won't open at all. When I try to open it, it says it is updating then it shuts down. I've rebooted the iPad, synced with the computer and still nothing. Any ideas?


Delete it and re-download (if you have the paid version you won't have to pay again). I've had to do that a couple of times with my phone and my games that were in progress came back.


----------



## Meemo

drenee said:


> Okay, I am now connected with an iPhone. I couldn't pass up $15.00 a month data.
> And....I am a state employee, and the discount will cover that cost and more.
> I am DRA60.
> I am currently playing on the free app to see how well I like it, and the phone.
> deb


Congrats on the iPhone! I wasn't sure I'd like it either, even asked if I could return it. DH looked at me like I'd lost my mind. After a couple of days he was threatening an intervention. LOVE my phone! 
I'll start a game with you after I get my phone charged.


----------



## Anne

Madeline said:


> Ok, I downloaded it and created a game. I'm going to create a few games with some of the other names on the list...I'm Maddie000 in case you all wonder who the heck I am
> 
> Go easy on me, I generally suck at Scrabble lol


We just started a game. I am not that good either .

.


----------



## Madeline

Anne said:


> We just started a game. I am not that good either .


Are you Astoriagirl?

Ha, I just randomly picked people off the list on the front page and started a game.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Meemo said:


> Congrats on the iPhone! I wasn't sure I'd like it either, even asked if I could return it. DH looked at me like I'd lost my mind. After a couple of days he was threatening an intervention. LOVE my phone!
> I'll start a game with you after I get my phone charged.


I did that this morning and I was coming to tell MelJackson to do the same thing and I saw your post. It did work. I don't know what I was thinking and why I didn't already do this!


----------



## Anne

Madeline said:


> Are you Astoriagirl?
> 
> Ha, I just randomly picked people off the list on the front page and started a game.


Yes I am Astoriagirl


----------



## luvmy4brats

Sorry for falling so far behind on all of my games. I'll be catching up today.


----------



## ZsuZsu

The app update seems to have helped take care of the craziness I was experiencing (fingers crossed!)... Too bad it doesn't give me better letters on my trays!!!


----------



## Madeline

You guys are _bad bad bad_. You've gotten me addicted!!! I've already got like 15 games going!!

I'm miserable going back and forth between not being able to put down "The Passage" book and not being able to turn off WWF. LOL 

(I can tell Griff is gonna be a challenge, but I just scored a mighty 57 points on him with the word hooved. Mighty nifty if I don't say so myself!!)


----------



## Leslie

Holy moly, I think I just hit my personal best: 582 points. Sorry Rho...I know you are not feeling well. I hope you don't feel like I took advantage of you. I had great letters in this game!

L


----------



## akagriff

I'm a her Maddie.  You ticked me off with that hooves.  I knew I should,t have played zoo.  
Leslie-582?!  That's amazing


----------



## Madeline

akagriff said:


> I'm a her Maddie. You ticked me off with that hooves. I knew I should,t have played zoo.


Ooops sorry. Well, don't be too worried, you caught up again!! lol


----------



## drenee

I'm having a problem with my game.  I deleted it and now I'm trying to reload.  
Hopefully all of my games will still be there when I get it working again.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo, Leslie!

Betsy


----------



## akpak

I've been trying to work on the strategy of tucking small words in corners, so as not to expose bonus squares (and forcing my opponent to expose them!)

Also working on setting up small words for later add-on bomb words... That's really hard though!


----------



## drenee

Okay, I still cannot log on.  So I deleted the free version and I've bought the game.  
Hopefully this will correct my problem because I'm addicted to this game already.
deb


----------



## akpak

Here's a sticky question... I'm playing with a friend of mine, and I'm 99% sure she's using some kind of word-lookup tool. She's played a few words on me I *know* she couldn't possibly know (because I looked them up later...)

I don't think this is a case of "velcro" words (good coin, Luv!), because she admitted to another friend that she's looked up two-letter word lists..

So... Next time I see her I'm planning to give her a hard time about it, but since I know she's doing it, should I do the same?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

This is a question that has come up before.  I really think it's a personal choice to use aids or not, and I think if people feel strongly about not using word lists, they should let the people they're playing know.

Or you can just take it as a challenge.  We've had links to various Scrabble word lists here...

I write down words I've never seen before to use as my own personal word list.  I look up the words and try to add them to my own personal lexicon.

Anyway, that's my .02 worth.


Betsy


----------



## Madeline

Yeah, and I have already used words someone else played on me that I wouldn't have known, she may be doing that.  I also played "hyoid" which most people wouldn't know, but I worked in the medical field for 12 years...sooo its a word I do use.  

I would be sure you're sure she is cheating before you yell at her 

QI anyone?  QI?  What the heck is QI?


----------



## akpak

Well, and placement is part of the strategy. Just because you *can* make a word, doesn't mean you have a good place to put it, or that a different word placed better wouldn't be more points


----------



## meljackson

I do write down words others have used also. And I will admit to checking the 2 word list someone posted here too. I also spend a lot of time re-arranging letters around to spell stuff that cannot possibly be a word, but it IS a word lol. 

Amazing score, Leslie! I wish they had some kind of leaderboard to show high scores. It would give everyone something to work for. I also wish they gave points or something for winning a game. 

Melissa


----------



## Madeline

Yup, that would make it alot more addicting.  I'm a leaderboard junkie. Heh.

And yes, Leslie is quite good.  She is kicking my butt at the moment, but all in good fun!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I wish they would show you your own stats: win or lose, high score...

Betsy


----------



## rho

Leslie said:


> Holy moly, I think I just hit my personal best: 582 points. Sorry Rho...I know you are not feeling well. I hope you don't feel like I took advantage of you. I had great letters in this game!
> 
> L


No I had the sucky letters for sure. Plus you are fantastic. Seriously I learn from the games I lose even though that was a new low. I wish I could blame it on pain and meds but that only went just so far in this game you just rock!


----------



## Leslie

Madeline said:


> QI anyone? QI? What the heck is QI?


QI: vital life force

also: KI

If you go back in this thread, there is a post of 2 letter words with their definitions.

L


----------



## Leslie

Madeline said:


> Yup, that would make it alot more addicting. I'm a leaderboard junkie. Heh.
> 
> And yes, Leslie is quite good. She is kicking my butt at the moment, but all in good fun!


I'm playing you, Madeline? What's your name? I am MaineWriter.

L


----------



## gadgetgirl003

akjak said:


> Here's a sticky question... I'm playing with a friend of mine, and I'm 99% sure she's using some kind of word-lookup tool. She's played a few words on me I *know* she couldn't possibly know (because I looked them up later...)
> 
> I don't think this is a case of "velcro" words (good coin, Luv!), because she admitted to another friend that she's looked up two-letter word lists..
> 
> So... Next time I see her I'm planning to give her a hard time about it, but since I know she's doing it, should I do the same?


I agree with everyone's responses to you here as to what you should do. When I downloaded WWF I texted my brother who lives in another state and asked him if he had the game since I know he has an iphone. He said that he did and we started a game. It definitely seemed to me that he was using a cheat and I questioned him about some of the words he used. I know he has a very good vocabulary, BUT...I personally think it is more fun to think of the words myself, but I will admit to using "velcro" words when I can see know words in my tray. 
PS After I sort of hinted to my brother that I thought he was using a word look-up tool, he quit doing it. I still might not recognize every word he plays, but I believe he doesn't use his word look up tool when playing me anymore and we have more fun together that way.


----------



## Madeline

Well I'm playing someone named Leslie and she's kicking my butt! Lol.  I'm maddie000, but I'm not playing you mainewriter...so who is the mysterious Leslie?? Haha


----------



## Anne

I am going to start to write down some of the words.


----------



## Jane917

Leslie, 582 isn't just a personal best.....it must be a world's best. What in the heck was the word? I don't have whole games that go that high.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It was a whole game, not even Leslie is that good!


----------



## Madeline

Anne said:


> I am going to start to write down some of the words.


Someone used Qi on me and lol I've used that word like 5 times today already...its pefect to get rid of the Q!


----------



## drenee

I'm still having problems.  So if you have a game with me you want to resign, I understand.  
Hopefully I will have it fixed soon.
deb


----------



## leslieray

drenee said:


> I'm still having problems. So if you have a game with me you want to resign, I understand.
> Hopefully I will have it fixed soon.
> deb


Since it is your turn to play in our game, I do not have the ability to resign. No problem though, I can wait until you get your WWF bugs erradicated. We can resume then, or begin anew!

Good luck with the fix!


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It was a whole game, not even Leslie is that good!


And I think Heather has the record for high point on a word. Didn't she have 166 once? I think my highest might have been 142.

L


----------



## drenee

I have the problem resolved and I am having my butt kicked by everyone, thank you very much.  
deb


----------



## Madeline

drenee said:


> I have the problem resolved and I am having my butt kicked by everyone, thank you very much.
> deb


join the club, deb


----------



## Someone Nameless

I have no idea what QI is but QIS is also a word.  Someone played QI on me and that's one I remember and seem to find a spot for it in every game!  LOL


----------



## drenee

Nicttated: what does it mean?


----------



## gadgetgirl003

drenee said:


> Nicttated: what does it mean?


Sounds like a "velcro" word to me. LOL


----------



## rho

Leslie said:


> And I think Heather has the record for high point on a word. Didn't she have 166 once? I think my highest might have been 142.
> 
> L


And that was in a game against me.


----------



## Madeline

So what is a velcro word?


----------



## akpak

"Throw the letters up and see if they stick"  Coined by Luv


----------



## Jane917

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It was a whole game, not even Leslie is that good!


I am laughing at myself!   How did I not figure that out? I guess I imagined that Leslie has super human powers! Actually, I think she does at WWF.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Some of us think she is a WWF witch.... and dollcrazy too.  And I don't believe I am kicking Deb's butt, I think it might be the other way around...

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

drenee said:


> Nicttated: what does it mean?


It's the past tense of nictate, which means to wink or blink.

Gently I pressed my quivering sting along her rolling salty eyeball. 'Goody-goody,' she said nictating. - Vladimir Nabokov, Lolita


----------



## Leslie

Kindle Gracie said:


> I have no idea what QI is but QIS is also a word. Someone played QI on me and that's one I remember and seem to find a spot for it in every game! LOL


QI is vital life force. QIS is plural.

L


----------



## drenee

LOL....give it time.  
deb


----------



## drenee

Not only is Leslie shaming me, I'm shaming myself by making the lamest words ever.  
I have no vowels.  Well, maybe an A.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

and I just got my first two good words against you, Deb.
  

Betsy


----------



## Madeline

akjak said:


> "Throw the letters up and see if they stick"  Coined by Luv


Hahahah, that actually WORKS!!!


----------



## Anne

I was just able to use Qi


----------



## Madeline

Anne said:


> I was just able to use Qi


Yeah, you used it against ME!! lol


----------



## luvshihtzu

I printed out that list of two letter words and added the "Q" words to it for quick reference.  It is used constantly on Scrabble games with my husband.

Leslie,
Love the quote you used for nictating.  Got a good laugh out of it.


----------



## rho

Earlier I had all a's. And i's.  That was it!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Leslie said:


> And I think Heather has the record for high point on a word. Didn't she have 166 once? I think my highest might have been 142.
> 
> L


I think my highest is 140 points.


----------



## Anne

Madeline said:


> Yeah, you used it against ME!! lol


That is fair since I learned it from you LOL


----------



## Leslie

I just had a great velcro word...

There was a Q with 3 spaces and then a K

Q _ _ _ K

I could fill in QUIRK. But then I looked...I had a Y so I could make QUIRKY. Of course, in the other direction, that made VARNISHY. Varnishy is a word? I hit play and guess what? VARNISHY is a word. Now we know.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Off to see if Leslie played that against me....

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Who is tucsonace? I am in the middle of a game with tucsonace but that is not the name the person was playing with before...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo, Leslie and I just had a hard fought game that I won by 4 points...(I knew I had it, she was two points ahead but I had the last move, and knew I could get at least two points with my measley "i" that I had left!!!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Woohoo, Leslie and I just had a hard fought game that I won by 4 points...(I knew I had it, she was two points ahead but I had the last move, and knew I could get at least two points with my measley "i" that I had left!!!
> 
> Betsy


That was a hard fought game--the best kind. Congratulations, Betsy!


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> I just had a great velcro word...
> 
> There was a Q with 3 spaces and then a K
> 
> Q _ _ _ K
> 
> I could fill in QUIRK. But then I looked...I had a Y so I could make QUIRKY. Of course, in the other direction, that made VARNISHY. Varnishy is a word? I hit play and guess what? VARNISHY is a word. Now we know.
> 
> L


She played that word with me!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> That was a hard fought game--the best kind. Congratulations, Betsy!


I think you're going to easily win the other one we have going...or did you win already? So many games, so little time!


Betsy


----------



## kindlemama

Well, I'm pretty sure this will be a record.  

Leslie (MainWriter) just scored a 149 point word on me.  She spelled "antiques," which at least wasn't one of her usual incomprehensible words.    She landed the Q on a TL, then the whole word on a TW.  Oh, wait, I just realized she used all her letters too!  Could I get any luckier?

She routinely starts our games using all her letters.  I've posted this before, but one time she not only had two consecutive games where she used all her letters, but in the second game she used them all TWICE!

Thanks a lot, Leslie!  And Aunt Ruth!

(I'm just kidding, of course.  I love playing against Leslie!  Consider it an honor!  )


----------



## Jane917

When I come within 100 points in a game with Leslie, I call it a win! I have beat her a couple of times, and live on those laurels for days!


----------



## Leslie

kindlemama said:


> Well, I'm pretty sure this will be a record.
> 
> Leslie (MainWriter) just scored a 149 point word on me. She spelled "antiques," which at least wasn't one of her usual incomprehensible words.  She landed the Q on a TL, then the whole word on a TW. Oh, wait, I just realized she used all her letters too! Could I get any luckier?
> 
> She routinely starts our games using all her letters. I've posted this before, but one time she not only had two consecutive games where she used all her letters, but in the second game she used them all TWICE!
> 
> Thanks a lot, Leslie! And Aunt Ruth!
> 
> (I'm just kidding, of course. I love playing against Leslie! Consider it an honor! )


Incomprehensible words? You mean like FATHEADS? DUPABLE? STEWPANS? LOL...

I was so close to playing QUEST but I kept looking at the NI in my rack and the A on the board and thinking, "There is another word there, there is another word there..."

I have found you have to train your brain not to fixate on the first word you see. This is one drawback to WwF because they don't make it easy to jumble up the letters on your rack (unlike real Scrabble, where it is easy). This is also the trick that JUMBLE uses (the game in the newspaper). They make the mixed-up letters look like a word so your brain is inclined to read them that way and not unscramble them. They'll scramble the letters RIVOE which looks like a word....and you keep saying RIVOE, RIVOE and finally realize it is...


Spoiler



VIREO


. But it can be frustrating getting to that point.

L


----------



## luvshihtzu

Leslie said:


> Who is tucsonace? I am in the middle of a game with tucsonace but that is not the name the person was playing with before...


 Leslie, tucsonace is my husbands user name. I had set him up for Chess with Friends and it also took over my Words With Friends games. I spent a good hour trying to get it all straightened out.
luvshihtzu


----------



## Madeline

Leslie said:


> I have found you have to train your brain not to fixate on the first word you see. This is one drawback to WwF because they don't make it easy to jumble up the letters on your rack (unlike real Scrabble, where it is easy). This is also the trick that JUMBLE uses (the game in the newspaper). They make the mixed-up letters look like a word so your brain is inclined to read them that way and not unscramble them. They'll scramble the letters RIVOE which looks like a word....and you keep saying RIVOE, RIVOE and finally realize it is...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> VIREO
> 
> 
> . But it can be frustrating getting to that point.
> 
> L


That would be great and all...IF I EVEN KNEW VIREO WAS A WORD!?! 

Good lord, I thought I was pretty intelligent and well educated, but this game makes me feel like a dunce sometimes lol


----------



## kindlemama

Leslie, you've never played fatheads, dupable, or stewpans with me. 

I remember in the very first game we played, you played some weird (to me) word on your first or second move. To break the ice, I made some lame joke about it, and you came back and told me it was a branch of the Russian government. Huh?  That was right after I played a word like store or light, I'm sure.  Since then, I sure have learned a lot from you! 

As far as unscrambling rivoe, I'm afraid it would stay rivoe to me.  Not to say that vireo couldn't end up in one of my games -- as a velcro word.  I do play around with my letters a lot, and come up with some strange words that I never knew existed. 

The smallest word you've ever played with me was uh. I always kind of hold my breath when I open up one of our games, wondering what word I've never heard of you've played now. I about fell out of my chair when I saw that. You had some pretty lousy tiles that entire game. It made me kind of sad that you had to make so many under-30-point words that game. 

So I guess I may have the dubious distinction of you having played your lowest- and highest-scoring words with me.


----------



## Leslie

Madeline said:


> That would be great and all...IF I EVEN KNEW VIREO WAS A WORD!?!


It's a type of bird.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Don't discount the two letter words.  With the right letters in the right places, they can be worth 30+ points. My tip is to not go with the first word you find that works...always look for a better one for at least awhile.  My starting goal is to at least score more than the last word played against me.  That alone makes me keep looking...

Betsy


----------



## Meemo

Leslie said:


> I have found you have to train your brain not to fixate on the first word you see. This is one drawback to WwF because they don't make it easy to jumble up the letters on your rack (unlike real Scrabble, where it is easy). This is also the trick that JUMBLE uses (the game in the newspaper). They make the mixed-up letters look like a word so your brain is inclined to read them that way and not unscramble them. They'll scramble the letters RIVOE which looks like a word....and you keep saying RIVOE, RIVOE and finally realize it is...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> VIREO
> 
> 
> . But it can be frustrating getting to that point.
> 
> L


I'm gonna regret this (and if I were really hardcore I'd keep it to myself) but I realized this morning that the new update added a new feature. If you shake your phone the letters in your rack SHUFFLE!!!  Last night when I was playing I kept hearing this bubbly sound I'd never heard before but I was never looking at my phone when I heard it. This morning I put it down while I was looking for a play and noticed it looked like something had changed - sure enough, I picked it up and put it down and the letters shuffled.

Nice to know I'm not crazy, I remember now thinking a couple of times last night "I don't think these letters were in this order before"

So now my butt will be getting whipped even worse than before...silly me...


----------



## Leslie

Yes, I just received the upgrade and saw that shuffle feature. Very cool!

L


----------



## DD

Ok. Thought I was beating Leslie, then she goes in for the kill with two big scores in a row!


----------



## sharyn

Hi, everyone!  As you can see, I'm back!  A couple of days late posting, but I had to get caught up on almost 20 games first!  And I just read the new (to me) messages in this thread, so started some games with some new people.

As to the "starting a game" theory...I've always gone by the last player starts the new game.  I've been afraid of losing a game opportunity if I didn't start one right then.

I'll be here until Wednesday, when I fly to Spain for two weeks.  Will not be playing during those two weeks (am walking the final 100km of the Camino de Santiago Compostela in northern Spain -- definitely not paying roaming charges there!)...but will catch up again when I get back.  And then I'm home until the last week in July (and even then I'll be traveling domestically, so can probably keep up with my games).


----------



## Meemo

DD said:


> Ok. Thought I was beating Leslie, then she goes in for the kill with two big scores in a row!


Welcome to my world!


----------



## kindlemama

Well, Leslie has done it to me again.  We're still in the same game where she played her 149 point, used-all-her-letters word.  She just used all her letters again!  This is the second time she's done that to me during one game!  I was so upset I didn't even notice the point score of the word.  Somehow she missed the TW square by one column.  How could that be?  Ha, ha!  

She's up to 446 points with 6 letters to go, so she may top that high score of hers!  Go Leslie!      (At this point, I figure if I can't beat her, I might as well root for her!)


----------



## Leslie

kindlemama said:


> Well, Leslie has done it to me again. We're still in the same game where she played her 149 point, used-all-her-letters word. She just used all her letters again! This is the second time she's done that to me during one game! I was so upset I didn't even notice the point score of the word. Somehow she missed the TW square by one column. How could that be? Ha, ha!
> 
> She's up to 446 points with 6 letters to go, so she may top that high score of hers! Go Leslie!    (At this point, I figure if I can't beat her, I might as well root for her!)


I wish there was a way to take a screenshot. This game has had terrific words played by both Kindlemama and me. The only two letter word played as a two letter word was OX. Everything else has been built on something else. We have lots of long words. Along with ANTIQUES we've had HARDTOP, MEADOWS, INSULT, DETOURS, TIDIED, HEIGHT, MEADOWS, and Kindlemama's favorite: VAGINAE. LOL

L


----------



## Meemo

Leslie said:


> I wish there was a way to take a screenshot. This game has had terrific words played by both Kindlemama and me. The only two letter word played as a two letter word was OX. Everything else has been built on something else. We have lots of long words. Along with ANTIQUES we've had HARDTOP, MEADOWS, INSULT, DETOURS, TIDIED, HEIGHT, MEADOWS, and Kindlemama's favorite: VAGINAE. LOL
> 
> L


You can take a screenshot on the iPhone - push the button at the bottom and the button on top at the same time & release - the pic will go into your photo album. Apparently you can do it on the iPad too - same basic process.

http://www.simplehelp.net/2010/04/03/how-to-take-a-screenshot-of-your-ipad/


----------



## kindlemama

Leslie said:


> I wish there was a way to take a screenshot. This game has had terrific words played by both Kindlemama and me. The only two letter word played as a two letter word was OX. Everything else has been built on something else. We have lots of long words. Along with ANTIQUES we've had HARDTOP, MEADOWS, INSULT, DETOURS, TIDIED, HEIGHT, MEADOWS, and Kindlemama's favorite: VAGINAE. LOL
> 
> L


Which I didn't even know was a word! I just remembered some words ending in A becoming plural with an E added, so I tried it, never thinking it would go. (I've always heard "vaginas.") I even went and looked it up afterwards, and sure enough, it's a word. 

I'm hoping you break 600 in this game. Don't let me down!


----------



## Leslie

sort of like VARNISHY. LOL

Oh, and MEADOWS has only been played once...

L


----------



## kindlemama

But you've played beleap, cedis, and poh before  

Don't answer.

  

Edited to add: And heth?


----------



## Meemo

And then there's LWEI.  That one I had to look up.  Oh, and YEGG.


----------



## Leslie

My final score ended up being 550. It was a terrific game, one for the record books. Thanks, Kindlemama!

Now to start a new one...

L


----------



## Leslie

Meemo said:


> And then there's LWEI. That one I had to look up. Oh, and YEGG.


I have to admit, YEGG was a velcro word. LWEI I knew was a unit of money from an African country.

L


----------



## Chad Winters

i get annoyed at how it allows some foreign language words but not others. Seems like an all or nothing kind of thing. LWEI is clearly not an english word


----------



## Leslie

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> i get annoyed at how it allows some foreign language words but not others. Seems like an all or nothing kind of thing. LWEI is clearly not an english word


But it is the word we use when we talk about money from that country, just like we say rubles, yen, lire (lira) and shekels which are all acceptable words. We don't translate currency into English, we use the words, and that makes them part of the lexicon.

L


----------



## kindlemama

Have to share: Leslie just played vireo in our game.  I think she even sacrificed points, just so she could play it.     

Edited to add:

And she just played all her letters in both games we have going.   

By the way, in the 550 game, Leslie could've ended up with 580, had she played her three remaining letters on a TW (that she missed).  Could've scored 39 instead of 9 points.  So in actuality, her final score would've been even higher!      Great game!  (For her.)


----------



## Madeline

kindlemama said:


> Have to share: Leslie just played vireo in our game. I think she even sacrificed points, just so she could play it.


LOL


----------



## drenee

173 - 36 (me).  Guess who I'm playing.
deb


----------



## kindlemama

Hmmm...can you give us any hints?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I just invited my girlfriend from high school to play with me, knowing in advance she's going to kill me.  She's one of those people you want on your side in Trivial Pursuit (or a drinking game, for that matter) as she never forgets anything.  She was a member of our school's It's Academic team....

Oy.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I just invited my girlfriend from high school to play with me, knowing in advance she's going to kill me. She's one of those people you want on your side in Trivial Pursuit (or a drinking game, for that matter) as she never forgets anything. She was a member of our school's It's Academic team....
> 
> Oy.
> 
> Betsy


Ah, Trivial Pursuit... Who was the original Billy Bigelow in the 1956 movie, Carousel, and was replaced by Gordon MacRae? (Bonus points if you know why he was replaced.)

L


----------



## Leslie

Leslie said:


> Ah, Trivial Pursuit... Who was the original Billy Bigelow in the 1956 movie, Carousel, and was replaced by Gordon MacRae? (Bonus points if you know why he was replaced.)
> 
> L


PS, is your girlfriend from HIBBING?


----------



## akpak

I had it reject "Irish" on me the other night... What the..?


----------



## lynninva

I had a game going with Leslie last Saturday when DS took over my games.  He said he thought he needed to break out his medical terminology textbook during that game.  

If I was really ambitious, I would look up the definitions of the words played in my games that are unfamiliar to me.  I'm just not as proficient with copy & paste & screen swapping on the iPad as I am with my mouse & laptop.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> PS, is your girlfriend from HIBBING?


LOL, no, she's from Hyattsville, MD, like I am...

Betsy


----------



## Anne

Leslie said:


> Yes, I just received the upgrade and saw that shuffle feature. Very cool!
> 
> L


What shuffle feature?


----------



## dollcrazy

Anne said:


> What shuffle feature?


On the Iphone just shake it and it mixes the letters on your rack. I'm not sure if it does the same thing on the ipad but I think it does.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

dollcrazy said:


> On the Iphone just shake it and it mixes the letters on your rack. I'm not sure if it does the same thing on the ipad but I think it does.


Just shook the heck out of my poor iPad....I don't think it has the same feature.... 

Betsy


----------



## Anne

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Just shook the heck out of my poor iPad....I don't think it has the same feature....
> 
> Betsy


Thanks I guess it does not work on the iPad.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It was worth trying....   My poor iPad may disagree, however, LOL!

Hey, for anyone who has used the free version for the iPhone--can you see "chat" messages on that?  And can you play multiple games?  My friend is using the free version and before I tell her about the chat version and ask her if she wants more friends (she's kicking my butt, I want to put her against Leslie, dollcrazy and webhill mwhahahahah ), I want to be sure she can access those features.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It was worth trying....  My poor iPad may disagree, however, LOL!
> 
> Hey, for anyone who has used the free version for the iPhone--can you see "chat" messages on that? And can you play multiple games? My friend is using the free version and before I tell her about the chat version and ask her if she wants more friends (she's kicking my butt, I want to put her against Leslie, dollcrazy and webhill mwhahahahah ), I want to be sure she can access those features.
> 
> Betsy


Yes, the free version is like the regular version except that every time you play a word, an ad pops up. The paid version gets rid of the ads.

L


----------



## drenee

Yes, you can chat and play multiple games on the free version.  The only difference is the advertisements.
deb


----------



## kindlemama

Betsy, did you get the WWF HD version for your iPad?  If so, I don't think that's been updated yet.


----------



## akpak

It was updated along with the iPhone version, but no "shake to shuffle" sadly


----------



## meljackson

And I don't think we are able to re-arrange our letters when it's the other person's turn on ipad. That's what I really wanted! 

Melissa


----------



## Chad Winters

akjak said:


> I had it reject "Irish" on me the other night... What the..?


It took "vino" for me today....isn't that an Italian word for wine?


----------



## rho

She did it again. Opened a game and used ALL her letters.  And I don't even have to say who it is do I?  And of course I'd don't get any vowels at all so was stuck with a cruddy word.


----------



## drenee

LOL.  She's lucky we love her or we might quit playing with her.     
deb


OMG!!!! I just checked my new game with her and guess what? Same thing, all of her letters.  
I have got to start reading books with bigger words.


I also had a player (Embranch) play a word for 102 points.  Way to go!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

So I invited my high school friend to play, and as expected, she beat me.  It doesn't bode well for me that she's out of practice, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

rho said:


> She did it again. Opened a game and used ALL her letters. And I don't even have to say who it is do I? And of course I'd don't get any vowels at all so was stuck with a cruddy word.


Tip: Don't let Leslie open the game...playing first forces her to work with YOUR letters.  Hit rematch really quickly after the game ends. 

Betsy


----------



## Someone Nameless

BWAHAAHAAHAA!!! Someone just invited me to play a game and my first letters in this order are:

C I A L I C E

That is_ almost_ a drug, isn't it.


----------



## Leslie

Kindle Gracie said:


> BWAHAAHAAHAA!!! Someone just invited me to play a game and my first letters in this order are:
> 
> C I A L I C E
> 
> That is_ almost_ a drug, isn't it.


CELIAC and ICICLE look like good words to me...

L


----------



## Someone Nameless

LOL!  Thanks!!  I didn't know I'd get good hints!


----------



## drenee

Spoiler



Damn it!!


 That was my game you helped her with.
  
deb


----------



## Someone Nameless

LOL, I thought it was a coworker.


----------



## lynninva

I wonder what Leslie will do when she gets her iPad and plays WWF on that big, beautiful screen?  I'm afraid her scores will get higher because she'll be able to see all the options even more clearly.


----------



## drenee

Kindle Gracie said:


> LOL, I thought it was a coworker.


LOL.


----------



## Leslie

drenee said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> d*mn it!!
> 
> 
> That was my game you helped her with.
> 
> deb


I just believe in spreading the love around...LOL

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, Leslie, to be fair, you have to give Deb a freebie against Kindle Gracie...

Betsy


----------



## drenee

It's okay.  I'm just kidding.  I think it's funny KG didn't know it was me.  
deb


----------



## Meemo

drenee said:


> I also had a player (Embranch) play a word for 102 points. Way to go!!!


Like I told you - that was totally a velcro word - QUERN - "a primitive, hand-operated mill for grinding grain".

Dollcrazy keeps kicking my butt. I'm getting a complex. I get lucky against Leslie every once in a while, and some games the words just fall into your lap. But Dollcrazy - dang!  I'll keep hitting rematch until I don't embarrass myself!!


----------



## drenee

Em, I never would have thought to put the letters in that sequence even to try for a velcro word.  
And the placement was perfect for it also.  
deb


----------



## dollcrazy

Meemo said:


> Like I told you - that was totally a velcro word - QUERN - "a primitive, hand-operated mill for grinding grain".
> 
> Dollcrazy keeps kicking my butt. I'm getting a complex. I get lucky against Leslie every once in a while, and some games the words just fall into your lap. But Dollcrazy - dang!  I'll keep hitting rematch until I don't embarrass myself!!


 Sorry Em, I've just been really lucky with this game. My letters have been great. Keep focused on all the bonus squares especially all the triple and double words. Now angry birds that's a whole other story, I've given up on that. I can't get off level 1. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Dollcrazy is a killer to play, but I'm determined...  I'm hoping to set her up in a grudge match with my girlfriend as my surrogate.  

Betsy


----------



## dollcrazy

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Dollcrazy is a killer to play, but I'm determined... I'm hoping to set her up in a grudge match with my girlfriend as my surrogate.
> 
> Betsy


Bring her on, I'm game. I don't mind losing I just enjoy playing the game.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well, I'm not sure you'd lose...    But she says she needs to get back in practice by beating me a few times before she takes on anyone else...

Betsy


----------



## hsuthard

I've now taken to playing friends' children. My self-esteem has soared! Lol it's much easier to win against nine year olds than you guys. I do think I'm steadily improving, although I'm still surprised at least once a game by a Velcro word that sticks. Before long I'll be ready for a rematch with Sharyn, Leslie, or Betsy.


----------



## Chad Winters

hsuthard said:


> I've now taken to playing friends' children. My self-esteem has soared! Lol it's much easier to win against nine year olds than you guys. I do think I'm steadily improving, although I'm still surprised at least once a game by a Velcro word that sticks. Before long I'll be ready for a rematch with Sharyn, Leslie, or Betsy.


Hey wait...you're beating me....What are you implying here!!


----------



## drenee

hsuthard said:


> I've now taken to playing friends' children. My self-esteem has soared! Lol it's much easier to win against nine year olds than you guys. I do think I'm steadily improving, although I'm still surprised at least once a game by a Velcro word that sticks. Before long I'll be ready for a rematch with Sharyn, Leslie, or Betsy.


You're kicking my butt too. Of course, that's pretty easy. 
deb


----------



## hsuthard

I think I have five adults and three kids on my list right now, it was making me feel a bit pedo-wrong-ish. And all my games with you two are within thirty points, right? One good move can change everything!


----------



## lynninva

Deb, I can't believe that I finally played a word using all my tiles at once.  Some games seem to have better word options than others.  I think I will have to figure out how to take a screen shot if this ever happens in a game against Leslie.


----------



## drenee

lynninva said:


> Deb, I can't believe that I finally played a word using all my tiles at once. Some games seem to have better word options than others. I think I will have to figure out how to take a screen shot if this ever happens in a game against Leslie.


it was a good word too. 
deb


----------



## Meemo

Okay just noticed today a couple more of the features we were hoping for with the last update (at least on the iPhone).  We can now rearrange letters on our tray (as well as the shake-to-shuffle) - and we can play with the letters even if it isn't our turn.


----------



## Don From VA

Meemo said:


> Okay just noticed today a couple more of the features we were hoping for with the last update (at least on the iPhone). We can now rearrange letters on our tray (as well as the shake-to-shuffle) - and we can play with the letters even if it isn't our turn.


This must be the iPhone version? My iPad isn't able to do this.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

You're right, you can't do it (yet) on an iPad...it's the iPhone/iPod touch that has that feature.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

I imagine that syncing games between the two devices is not possible?

L


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Leslie said:


> I imagine that syncing games between the two devices is not possible?
> 
> L


Yes it is possible. As long you just need to input the same user name and passord on both devices.


----------



## Leslie

gadgetgirl003 said:


> Yes it is possible. As long you just need to input the same user name and passord on both devices.


Oh, good to know. Thanks!


----------



## Deb G

Ok, well here's a list of the folks that regularly "clean my clock" but I am getting better!!!!  So watch out ladies, I'm coming to get you!!!

Akagriff
DRA60
SonlightMom
Hsuthard
Luvmy4brats
Rho1640
And Leslie ... from the board chatter, you appear to be the "one to beat" ... what's your secret  

Thanks, Everyone!  I'm really enjoying this and can't wait to get home from work everynight to start playing.  I'm on the West Coast so I realize sometimes you're waiting for me!  But gosh darn it ... this is fun!  And if anyone else wants to play me, my WWF user name is DebG8199 (and I updated my kindleboards user name to match my WWF user name).


----------



## Leslie

DebG8199 said:


> Ok, well here's a list of the folks that regularly "clean my clock" but I am getting better!!!! So watch out ladies, I'm coming to get you!!!
> 
> Akagriff
> DRA60
> SonlightMom
> Hsuthard
> Luvmy4brats
> Rho1640
> And Leslie ... from the board chatter, you appear to be the "one to beat" ... what's your secret
> 
> Thanks, Everyone! I'm really enjoying this and can't wait to get home from work everynight to start playing. I'm on the West Coast so I realize sometimes you're waiting for me! But gosh darn it ... this is fun! And if anyone else wants to play me, my WWF user name is DebG8199 (and I updated my kindleboards user name to match my WWF user name).


Actually, dollcrazy is the one who will give you a run for your money although I am in a neck-and-neck match with her right now.

catnipped is also very, very good.

lynninva and jjjmom have improved tremendously. As they say, practice makes perfect!

and Betsy has developed this "play tight" strategy which makes it very difficult to build long and connecting words (the way I like to play) so she makes steam come out of my ears...LOL

L


----------



## Jane917

DebG8199 said:


> Ok, well here's a list of the folks that regularly "clean my clock" but I am getting better!!!! So watch out ladies, I'm coming to get you!!!
> 
> Thanks, Everyone! I'm really enjoying this and can't wait to get home from work everynight to start playing. I'm on the West Coast so I realize sometimes you're waiting for me! But gosh darn it ... this is fun! And if anyone else wants to play me, my WWF user name is DebG8199 (and I updated my kindleboards user name to match my WWF user name).


I just started a game with you. I am on west coast time also, so we can play in "real time."

Edit: I just realized we already had a game going, but the last word was played 10 days ago.


----------



## dollcrazy

Come on Leslie, I'm counting on you to win this game It is so close.   Catnipped I just started a game with you.


----------



## Jane917

Dollcrazy, I would like to try a game with you. I'm holding my own with Leslie in a few games, so my confidence is up. If you want to give it a go, my WwF name is Jane917.


----------



## hsuthard

I just played 'JAPAN' and it was accepted! What's up with that? (ooooh wheee, what's up with that, what's up with that)


----------



## dollcrazy

Jane917 said:


> Dollcrazy, I would like to try a game with you. I'm holding my own with Leslie in a few games, so my confidence is up. If you want to give it a go, my WwF name is Jane917.


I just started a game with you.


----------



## Leslie

hsuthard said:


> I just played 'JAPAN' and it was accepted! What's up with that? (ooooh wheee, what's up with that, what's up with that)


I think it means JAPAN as a style of painting, not the country. Meanwhile, it rejects *** which even though I don't like that word, I think is a word.

L


----------



## Leslie

dollcrazy said:


> Come on Leslie, I'm counting on you to win this game It is so close.  Catnipped I just started a game with you.


I did it! I was behind but with OI played on a K for KI I had 9 points, which pulled me ahead 398-391.

Great game, dollcrazy!

L


----------



## hsuthard

I wis


Leslie said:


> I think it means JAPAN as a style of painting, not the country. Meanwhile, it rejects *** which even though I don't like that word, I think is a word.
> 
> L


I wish there were a built in dictionary like the scrabble game has. My daughter was also able to play an 's' on the end of it. Just another reason why you should always test out a word before assuming it isn't a word I guess.


----------



## dollcrazy

Leslie said:


> I did it! I was behind but with OI played on a K for KI I had 9 points, which pulled me ahead 398-391.
> 
> Great game, dollcrazy!
> I'm so glad you won! I enjoyed every minute of that game.
> L


----------



## kindlemama

Leslie said:


> lynninva and jjjmom have improved tremendously. As they say, practice makes perfect!
> 
> L


Meaning she's only beating me now by 100 points instead of 200.   

Leslie used all her letters twice in one game again! How does she do it?  

Whatever...still loads of fun, and still learning a lot from her! 

jjjmom


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> Meanwhile, it rejects *** which even though I don't like that word, I think is a word.


fag1 [***]
-verb (used with object)
1. to tire or weary by labor; exhaust (often fol. by out): The long climb ****** us out.
2. British to require (a younger public-school pupil) to do menial chores.
3. Nautical to fray or unlay the end of (a rope).
-verb (used without object)
4. Chiefly British to work until wearied; work hard: to *** away at French.
5. BritishInformal. to do menial chores for an older public-school pupil.
-noun
6. Slang. a cigarette.
7. a *** end, as of cloth.
8. a rough or defective spot in a woven fabric; blemish; flaw.
9. Chiefly British drudgery; toil.
10. BritishInformal. a younger pupil in a British public school required to perform certain menial tasks for, and submit to the hazing of, an older pupil.
11. a drudge.
Origin: 1425-75; late ME fagge broken thread in cloth, loose end (of obscure orig.); sense development appar.: drooping end > to droop, tire > to make weary > drudgery, drudge (cf. relationship of flag1 to flag3); (def. 6) a shortening of *** end (a butt, hence a cigarette)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> and Betsy has developed this "play tight" strategy which makes it very difficult to build long and connecting words (the way I like to play) so she makes steam come out of my ears...LOL
> 
> L


It's one of my strengths...I have to have some strength...I think it's because I'm good at spatial puzzles...I like the thought of steam coming out your ears, matches mine when you lay one of those 100 point words on me. 

Betsy


----------



## ak rain

so I read a suggestion from one of you pros to try for more points then what was just laid. so the next one - my opponent plays down a 58 point word...  hard to reach
sylvia


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I think that was me that said that (hardly a pro)...I go for it in those cases...even though I don't get there, it does make me look really hard for a high score instead of settling for good enough.  I've gained 10 or more points on more than one occasion by not settling.

Betsy


----------



## Meemo

Leslie said:


> I think it means JAPAN as a style of painting, not the country. Meanwhile, it rejects *** which even though I don't like that word, I think is a word.
> 
> L


My SIL was playing with a random stranger - he played *** and she got all offended and "yelled" at him. Guess she didn't know there's more than one definition, as Betsy pointed out.


----------



## Chad Winters

I hate it when the only word I can come up with is potentially offensive


----------



## Jane917

I hate it that WwF will not let me play ZYME. I know it's a word!


----------



## sharyn

Ack!  I'm leaving for Spain in an hour and just signed on to update my moves on the 15 or so games I have going -- the app "made a correction" or server update and I lost all my games!  It won't even let me sign back in.  I don't have time to mess with it now...will be back in a couple of weeks!


----------



## Don From VA

Not letting me in either. Keeps saying it is updating.

It also resigned some games that I was playing.


----------



## Jane917

Yikes, I just started WwF this morning, and have received messages that the server has been updated. As it is updating it looks like all my games are gone, but maybe they will come back. I already received a message that one of my game partners has resigned a game. Are others having problems too?


----------



## drenee

One of my games resigned also, but the rest of them seem to still be there.  
Although everytime I click into the game it takes it a bit longer to update than previously.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

My games all seem to be fine....

Betsy


----------



## Jane917

The update seemed to take forever. I think most of my games are back, but my two games with Leslie are missing! AND I WAS WINNING BOTH GAMES!  j


----------



## drenee

Jane917 said:


> The update seemed to take forever. I think most of my games are back, but my two games with Leslie are missing! AND I WAS WINNING BOTH GAMES! j


OMG, I'm laughing, but that is not funny. I'm so sorry. 
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats

Sorry for all the games I've left hanging the past few days. I've been a bit busy  

Going to go catch up now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

There is no truth to the rumor that Leslie is behind the upgrade. 

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Betsy the Quilter said:


> There is no truth to the rumor that Leslie is behind the upgrade.
> 
> Betsy


My game with her didn't resign and she's kicking my behind. It's suspicious.   
deb


----------



## kindlemama

Have proof, Betsy?


----------



## Cindergayle

My name is Cindergayle. Same as on the Kindleboards. I am not very good yet, but I love playing.


----------



## Leslie

I just had a word dilemma. Sometimes I like to play a word because it is a nice word, or an elegant fit or whatever--even if there is another choice for a higher scoring word. Well, it just happened. I could have played KINDLE for 26 points. Or...I could have played SPLINED for 78 points. In this case, I went with SPLINED but I liked KINDLE so much more...

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I had to do that once with QUILT...I so wanted to play QUILT.  

Betsy


----------



## Jane917

We are leaving tomorrow for a long weekend of salmon fishing on the Washington/Oregon coast. I am not sure what my wifi access will be, so bear with me if I don't respond to games until early next week.


----------



## ak rain

jane you might want to conserve your battery
have fun fishing
sylvia


----------



## rho

I'm probably going to be realyy sporadic for the next little bit hubby is in the hospital and I am working on very little sleep too so I will be worse than usual when I do play I am sure.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Rho!

Prayers and good thoughts your way!  Keep us posted but don't worry about the games, goodness!

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Rho, sending good thoughts your way.  I hope everything is okay.
Jane, have fun.
deb


----------



## hsuthard

Ok, my game is screwed up again! It says "Updating, this may take several minutes . . ." and then crashes. Ugh, this is so frustrating. I'm going to try on my phone.


----------



## drenee

Mine has been doing that also.  I have to reset my network on my iPhone and then it clears it up. 
deb


----------



## lynninva

WWF just accepted "biali.". This was a Velcro word for me , so I decided to look up the definition. Neither the iPad dictionary or Google recognized that spelling.

They did list "bialy" which is:
1. a round, flat, leavened, onion-flavored roll made of white flour, having a depression at the center and a crusty bottom.


----------



## Leslie

This nudzh just got 111 points playing NUDZH!

L


----------



## Meemo

Leslie said:


> This nudzh just got 111 points playing NUDZH!
> 
> L


Every time you say something like that I'm afraid to check my games....


----------



## Madeline

Did you guys just get a weird update? It tells me to update, but I Go try and it says I'm already filly updated.  I can not load the game?


----------



## kindlemama

Meemo, not to worry, the game is with me.  Here are the (only) other words she'd played in this game so far (in addition to nudzh, of course): buhr, jeton, and haniwa.

I finally asked her if she would be playing any normal words this game, and she appeased me with "wife."  

Thanks, Leslie.


----------



## Meemo

kindlemama said:


> Meemo, not to worry, the game is with me. Here are the (only) other words she'd played in this game so far (in addition to nudzh, of course): buhr, jeton, and haniwa.
> 
> I finally asked her if she would be playing any normal words this game, and she appeased me with "wife."
> 
> Thanks, Leslie.


I feel your pain - I wouldn't even try nudzh as a velcro word! I need to get out more!


----------



## kindlemama

Meemo said:


> I feel your pain - I wouldn't even try nudzh as a velcro word!


I know! I had a couple velcro words our previous game; one was jink (can't remember the other one) -- but they at least resembled words, not an eye chart!


----------



## rho

He is home. Had a TIA and is slightly diabetic (the numbers aren't high). But lifestyle and diet changes and some meds and he went from someone who wouldn't go to a doctor to someone who now has a neurologist, cardiologist and a GP..    He was going shooting - stopped to pick up coffee and a bagel. And got back to the truck and had numbness and tingling in his right arm and leg and couldn't hold the bag and had trouble with the keys. It passed in 5 minutes and he came home and had me take him to the hospital.  They did blood work, EKG, CAT SCAN, MRI, the Doppler neck vein test (totally brain fried can't remember that). Has to go to cardiologist for echocardiogram and stress test.  And while they kept him overnight and the next day he had a portable monitor on him too. 

So I immediately went to amazon and downloaded some books on diets, Diabetes for Dummies (me for sure). And I will be going to the wellness center to talk to the nutritionist.  

And I get to find out just how quickly the stress will cause new ulcers in my mouth - stupid stitches just left and it was healing from the biopsies  . And see if the steroid gel keeps them at bay or if I will need something more.    It never rains but it pours.


----------



## Anne

Leslie said:


> This nudzh just got 111 points playing NUDZH!
> 
> L


I need to start to make a list of these words


----------



## Someone Nameless

Rho I'm sorry to hear about the problems but glad to hear that your husband is home now.  My husband just discovered that he is also slightly diabetic.  You have a very good plan.  I also met with the nutritionist affiliated with our hospital wellness center and my husband has been really good at sticking to his eating plan.  He has lost a lot of weight (he was not big anyway but he now weighs 155) but his blood work is much better.  I hope your husband has good results too.


----------



## rho

Kindle Gracie said:


> Rho I'm sorry to hear about the problems but glad to hear that your husband is home now. My husband just discovered that he is also slightly diabetic. You have a very good plan. I also met with the nutritionist affiliated with our hospital wellness center and my husband has been really good at sticking to his eating plan. He has lost a lot of weight (he was not big anyway but he now weighs 155) but his blood work is much better. I hope your husband has good results too.


Thanks we both have a lot to lose so I am looking at it as a good thing and a challenge I just hope the scare sticks with him to keep up the changes and not fight me down the road. Ya know?


----------



## Leslie

Meemo said:


> I feel your pain - I wouldn't even try nudzh as a velcro word! I need to get out more!


NUDZH is Yiddish, an irritating person. It's come into English as noodge.

L


----------



## love2read

This sounds like fun! I would love to try it but am very new at this. I'm just setting my account and I will be love2read, same as here.

Now I need to figure out how to add friends. How do I add people to my Contact list? I can't seem to make it save a name that I put in.

Lynn


----------



## akagriff

I think contacts just pulls information from your contact app.  I just create a game using the list on the first page of this thread since none of my contacts will play wwf with me.  Sad but true.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Ok, I think I'm all caught up now! <whew!> I apologize again for taking so long on my turn.

rho, I'm glad to hear he's ok.


----------



## Jane917

I am on vacation at the coast, and wifi accessibility is very iffy. I am not playing WwF, but I will jump back in next week. I hope Leslie's NUDZH isn't waiting for me.


----------



## dollcrazy

Just so you know  Metatags is not an acceptable word. (bummer) That turned out to be good for Leslie


----------



## Meemo

Neither is SLUT (I think that one's been mentioned before).  WhatEVerrrr.  

By the way, if anyone's playing the free version on the iPhone, it's $1 off for Father's Day today - I'd been thinking of buying it now that I'm playing it so much again, saving that whole $1 pushed me over the edge.  Yep I'm cheap!


----------



## drenee

My son bought it today with the dollar off.  Em, I'm cheap too, because I'm jealous he got it a dollar cheaper.  LOL.
deb


----------



## drenee

Is anyone else getting the down for maintenance, brb message?
deb


----------



## ZsuZsu

I am seeing the down for maintenance message- and my games aren't updating today.... hopefully it won't last too long and it will fix some of the problems that have been occurring lately-


----------



## ayuryogini

Is this why no one's been playing their turns on my games? I was beginning to get a complex....


----------



## akagriff

I'm starting to break out in a sweat


----------



## drenee

ayuryogini said:


> Is this why no one's been playing their turns on my games? I was beginning to get a complex....


LMAO.



akagriff said:


> I'm starting to break out in a sweat


Mine is working now. And it seems the screen is brighter. Is that just me? 
deb


----------



## ZsuZsu

mine is back now... I haven't noticed any difference in clarity or anything- but I am happy to be able to play again!


----------



## Madeline

Ah, I go through periods of playing quickly and others where it takes me a day or two to play my turn.  Work has been crazy insane, so I can't always whip out the iPad   Don't loose faith in me guys...still playing!! Just slow sometimes!!  Although I will say Luv is slower than I am!! ahaha


----------



## Stephanie

I just started games with some of you!  

I'm stephanie42298 on WWF.

Feel free to start a game with me!


----------



## candggmom

On WWF I'm 2pugsgmom22 and I'm an addict...to WWF of course!  Let's play!!!

Kathy in NC


----------



## dollcrazy

Anyone else? I'm having an interesting problem this morning. Every time I remove a letter from my rack it's replaced with a new letter. I'm getting so confused


----------



## drenee

Nope, I'm not having that problem this morning.  
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

dollcrazy said:


> Anyone else? I'm having an interesting problem this morning. Every time I remove a letter from my rack it's replaced with a new letter. I'm getting so confused


Usually that clears up for me if I go out of WWF and back in.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

This new, bigger WwF is definitely going to take some getting used to. I am so used to playing on the small screen. I don't feel like I can visualize the board as easily...ack! You guys may have an advantage for the next few games...LOL

L


----------



## drenee

That's great news, Leslie.     
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> This new, bigger WwF is definitely going to take some getting used to. I am so used to playing on the small screen. I don't feel like I can visualize the board as easily...ack! You guys may have an advantage for the next few games...LOL
> 
> L


You know you can see the whole screen at once, right, Leslie?

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You know you can see the whole screen at once, right, Leslie?
> 
> Betsy


I am seeing the whole screen but I am used to it being much smaller. It seems too big!


----------



## rho

Sure I can tell it has slowed you up bunches by my game   I swear there is a code that says Leslie gets the good letters and her opponents get things like.  E,I,E,I,O,D.


----------



## Leslie

rho said:


> Sure I can tell it has slowed you up bunches by my game  I swear there is a code that says Leslie gets the good letters and her opponents get things like. E,I,E,I,O,D.


when you have those letters, I have:

JNWRSQD

which theoretically are worth lots of points but realistically, totally unplayable. Sigh...


----------



## drenee

Hmmmm.  My score with Leslie currently is 432 to 117.  I think if all of the letters were backwards and upside down I might have a very slight chance of least making it to 200.  LOL.
deb


----------



## Jane917

I have one more letter in a game with Dollcrazy. The score is 601 - 278. I think this must be a record score (for her, not me!) Anyone have any clues to use letter "a" for 323+ points? It is her turn, so the score will be even higher.


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> I have one more letter in a game with Dollcrazy. The score is 601 - 278. I think this must be a record score (for her, not me!) Anyone have any clues to use letter "a" for 323+ points? It is her turn, so the score will be even higher.


ZA and KA are your best bets...LOL


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jane917 said:


> I have one more letter in a game with Dollcrazy. The score is 601 - 278. I think this must be a record score (for her, not me!) Anyone have any clues to use letter "a" for 323+ points? It is her turn, so the score will be even higher.


You've beaten my record against Dollcrazy! But you can still win! Go for it!

Betsy


----------



## Jane917

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You've beaten my record against Dollcrazy! But you can still win! Go for it!
> 
> Betsy


I haven't given up yet! I just know she is studying tactics before laying down her last word. I am hoping for a dud!


----------



## ak rain

question
if i break down and get the paid version, will i lose the games i have going?

sylvia


----------



## gadgetgirl003

ak rain said:


> question
> if i break down and get the paid version, will i lose the games i have going?
> 
> sylvia


No You won't, you just need to sign in with the same username and password.


----------



## ak rain

thanks gadget hope i remember those passwords
sylvia


----------



## gadgetgirl003

ak rain said:


> thanks gadget hope i remember those passwords
> sylvia


You are very welcome.  I just checked my WWF settings and it looks like you can reset your password without entering your current password, so it shouldn't matter if you have forgotten your current password.


----------



## Jane917

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You've beaten my record against Dollcrazy! But you can still win! Go for it!
> 
> Betsy


The final score is 610-287. Congratulations, dollcrazy, but I am comin' at ya again!


----------



## ak rain

so no I can't upgrade to paid version. my phone doesn't have right system. i suspect I need update that phone/itunes wants to send. my internet wont allow that big a down load. eek so round and round i go.
sylvia


----------



## Deb G

Leslie ... I've just challenged you to a game.  I'm DebG8199.  
This should be FUN!!!


----------



## Leslie

Deb G said:


> Leslie ... I've just challenged you to a game. I'm DebG8199.
> This should be FUN!!!


It will be! I came up with a great opening word...LOL


----------



## Jane917

Deb G said:


> Leslie ... I've just challenged you to a game. I'm DebG8199.
> This should be FUN!!!


Deb, are you also DebG? I think I am playing 2 game with you, on as DebG, and one as DebG8199.


----------



## Deb G

Im DebG8199 on WWF and we're only playing one game.  I don't know who Deb G is on WWF.  So I'm Deb G on Kindleboards and DebG8199 on WWF.  I tried to get Deb G on WWF but it was already taken.


----------



## Deb G

Leslie said:


> It will be! I came up with a great opening word...LOL


I noticed, how do you do that? You must have a great relationship with the WWF gods!


----------



## DD

Sorry I've been a little slow with moves lately.  My husband and I were on a long weekend vacation and I had to take him to the ER at a local hospital on Saturday afternoon.  He's been admitted with a kidney infection and we're stuck here at least until Thursday.  They're bombarding him with IV antibiotics and he's slowly improving.  I've had my hands full but I'm still around!


----------



## sharyn

Sorry for my stopping playing my games, everyone...I've been in northern Spain hiking the Camino de Santiago Compostela for the past two weeks and just returned home late last night.  Will get caught up ASAP!


----------



## ak rain

I wish I had that excuse Sharyn 
sylvia


----------



## Meemo

DD, sorry your husband is in the hospital.  Hope the meds work - not the optimal vacation!


----------



## hsuthard

I think summer is interrupting all of our games at one point or another. I've been preoccupied, but caught back up again last night when we lost power for three hours. Sometimes it takes something like that to force me to slow down.


----------



## DD

Meemo said:


> DD, sorry your husband is in the hospital. Hope the meds work - not the optimal vacation!


Thanks, Meemo. No, sitting in a hospital room or spending 8 hrs in the ER is not on my list of favorite vacation activities.  Just brought him home today. He's made some progress. So, that's good news.


----------



## rho

DD said:


> Thanks, Meemo. No, sitting in a hospital room or spending 8 hrs in the ER is not on my list of favorite vacaion activities.  Just brought him home today. He's made some progress. So, that's good news.


Oh that just sucks Glad he is home now hope things go along smoothly and quickly now for him.


----------



## Leslie

DD, thinking about you.

I have a lot of words rejected but it really drives me nuts that EW is not a word. It should be a word!


----------



## DD

rho said:


> Oh that just sucks Glad he is home now hope things go along smoothly and quickly now for him.


Yes, so far, so good, rho.


----------



## DD

Thanks, Leslie.  There are so many words that this game rejects.  There's an actual Scrabble app available.  I'm going to look into it.  I understand you can play with up to 4 people at a time.


----------



## Deb G

DD said:


> Yes, so far, so good, rho.


Hope things go well with your hubby


----------



## Leslie

DD said:


> Thanks, Leslie. There are so many words that this game rejects. There's an actual Scrabble app available. I'm going to look into it. I understand you can play with up to 4 people at a time.


Oh, a four person game sounds like fun. Let me know what you find out.

L


----------



## hsuthard

We have the scrabble app on our iPad and it's really fun! We've brought it with us to restaurants and setup a three-person game before while waiting for food (obviously this wasn't a five-star restaurant, it was a pizza joint LOL). It's fun, but we've yet to finish a game. We all have very short attention spans. When the power was out last night we played, too. I think I like boggle better, though, because it's so much faster. 

The Scrabble app does have a built in dictionary that's really nice, and a "best word" feature that lets you have the computer place the best possible word for you. That's great when playing with kids, cause it can help them even up the score with the adults.


----------



## Meemo

DD said:


> Thanks, Leslie. There are so many words that this game rejects. There's an actual Scrabble app available. I'm going to look into it. I understand you can play with up to 4 people at a time.


They do add words though - I've tried GOTH before and it wouldn't take it, but someone just played it on me this week so that one's been added. I think maybe on the website there's a place where you can suggest words they should add. I know I've seen it somewhere...


----------



## Leslie

Meemo said:


> They do add words though - I've tried GOTH before and it wouldn't take it, but someone just played it on me this week so that one's been added. I think maybe on the website there's a place where you can suggest words they should add. I know I've seen it somewhere...


That's good to know. Thanks, Meemo!


----------



## DD

Leslie said:


> Oh, a four person game sounds like fun. Let me know what you find out.
> 
> L


Description says you can play up to 25 multiplayer games at a time. It got some bad customer reviews but still has a 4 star rating with 185 reviews, which is pretty good.

Cost is a bit high for an app ($9.99) but might be worth it.






will open description in iTunes.


----------



## DD

hsuthard said:


> We have the scrabble app on our iPad and it's really fun! We've brought it with us to restaurants and setup a three-person game before while waiting for food (obviously this wasn't a five-star restaurant, it was a pizza joint LOL). It's fun, but we've yet to finish a game. We all have very short attention spans. When the power was out last night we played, too. I think I like boggle better, though, because it's so much faster.
> 
> The Scrabble app does have a built in dictionary that's really nice, and a "best word" feature that lets you have the computer place the best possible word for you. That's great when playing with kids, cause it can help them even up the score with the adults.


Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## DD

Deb G said:


> Hope things go well with your hubby


Thanks, Deb. I don't think I have a game going with you. I'll start one, or you could if you want. I'm DD0649


----------



## kindlemama

DD, hope your hubby is doing better.

I've had the Scrabble app forever, but have never played.  (Got hooked on WWF.)  I don't remember ever setting up a user name, nor do I see a place to do it.  Could someone please tell me how to do it?  Thanks.


----------



## Deb G

DD said:


> Thanks, Deb. I don't think I have a game going with you. I'll start one, or you could if you want. I'm DD0649


 Sure, go ahead and start a game, I'm DebG8199 on WWF. It'll be fun!


----------



## DD

kindlemama said:


> DD, hope your hubby is doing better.
> 
> I've had the Scrabble app forever, but have never played. (Got hooked on WWF.) I don't remember ever setting up a user name, nor do I see a place to do it. Could someone please tell me how to do it? Thanks.


Thanks. He's home now. They think it was a kidney infection but couldn't prove it with cultures. He's on strong antibiotics but not making much more progress other than his temp is down to normal. He's very weak.


----------



## kindlemama

DD said:


> Thanks. He's home now. They think it was a kidney infection but couldn't prove it with cultures. He's on strong antibiotics but not making much more progress other than his temp is down to normal. He's very weak.


Well, that's good news that his fever is under control, since fever is a sign of infection. Hope he gets his strength back soon.


----------



## arshield

I have both Words with Friends and Scrabble and I like Words with Friends better and my wife likes scrabble better.

Unfortunately, Words with Friends seems to crash at the end of every game and spends quite a while repairing itself.  Anyone else have this problem.


----------



## drenee

Mine crashed yesterday and I lost all of my games for most of the day.  Finally I reset my internet connections and all of my games came back.  I've not experienced crashing at the end of every game.  Hope you get it worked out.
deb


----------



## kindlemama

Haven't had that problem, arshield.


----------



## Leslie

Scrabble by EA is on sale for $1.99. I just bought it and played against the computer. If anyone else wants to play with me, let me know.  

L


----------



## drenee

Leslie, what's the difference between Scrabble and WwF?  


*I can't believe I'm considering playing another word game with Leslie.*  
deb


----------



## Leslie

drenee said:


> Leslie, what's the difference between Scrabble and WwF?
> 
> *I can't believe I'm considering playing another word game with Leslie.*
> deb


It uses the classic Scrabble board which I think we are all familiar with. Plus it uses the Scrabble dictionary. It also shows you the score as you are planning/playing a word and it shows how the score is calculated for each word. I like that feature.

Don't worry, everyone, I am not abandoning WwF. I am too addicted to that. I just was excited to see Scrabble on sale for $1.99 when the usual price is $9.99.

L


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> Scrabble by EA is on sale for $1.99. I just bought it and played against the computer. If anyone else wants to play with me, let me know.
> 
> L


I'm in. Give me a chance to download it.


----------



## hsuthard

I'll give it a try, but I can't figure out how to start a game. Is it through email? If so, I'm [email protected] if you want to start with me.


----------



## Jane917

I downloaded Scrabble, but discovered you can only play a live game with another person on the same wifi. That just about limits me to zero.


----------



## Leslie

I think you can play with a person through Facebook. I just started a game with Deb because she's a friend on Facebook...

L


----------



## drenee

Me Deb?


It's me.  And I have four freakin A-s.  Gesh.
deb


----------



## drenee

Crack me up...it told me I beat my own high score and the word was worth 4.    And it asked me if I wanted to post it on Facebook.  Are you kidding me?  I don't want to open myself up to that humilation.  
deb


----------



## Sweet-P

Hi there 

I just started a game with you (Sweet-P) 
I am not too familiar with this particular game, but I am with Scrabble; so it should be pretty similar. 
Looking forward to playing with you if you are interested!

Paulette



hsuthard said:


> I'd love to add more players! I don't have any friends yet  I'm hsuthard if you'd like to add me!
> 
> I don't know if it matters which version you're playing; I'm playing on my iPad with Words For Friends HD.
> 
> _--- below is the current list of user names... WWF name is first, then KB name... If I've not added your name, please reply to this thread and I will update this list... Also, I have listed the players that have gone Missing In Action at the end-- Verena_
> 
> hsuthard = hsuthard
> MaineWriter = Leslie
> sharynzwords = sharyn
> EmBranch = Meemo
> luvmy4brats = luvmy4brats
> Sandra Soulflower = Kindle Gracie
> Cindy416 = Cindy416
> BetsyQuilter = Betsy the Quilter
> webhill = webhill
> Chocochibi = chocochibi
> Fairoasis = fairoasis
> cawinters = Chad Winters
> rho1640 = rho
> alkazoo = ak rain
> SonlightMom = MrTsMom
> JenniMess = Jenni
> dollcrazy = dollcrazy
> crystal57092978 = Crystalmes
> wordswithMel = meljackson
> jjjmom = kindlemama
> Catnipped = Christina
> akjak = akjak
> melissa323 = melissaj323
> DCLogan = DCLogan
> Jane917 = Jane917
> DD0649 = DD
> akagriff = akagriff
> lynninva = lynninva
> jfriddell = jfriddell
> Avilan = JeffM (taking a break from the game)
> zsuzsu = ZsuZsu
> ibrewalot = ibrewalot
> ggirl003 = gadgetgirl003
> Pidgeon92 = pidgeon92
> Luvshihtzu = luzshistzu
> debg8199 = Deb G
> Astoriagirl=Anne (beginner)
> DRA60=drenee (Deb)
> Maddie000=Madeline
> Cindergayle= Cindergayle
> love2read= love2read
> 
> _MIA
> tlrowley = tlrowley
> starearedkid11 = Starearedkid_


----------



## drenee

Sweet-P, glad you decided to join in the fun.
deb


----------



## hsuthard

Sweet-p I accidentally declined your game so I started a rematch with you! Sorry about that.


----------



## Leslie

drenee said:


> Crack me up...it told me I beat my own high score and the word was worth 4. And it asked me if I wanted to post it on Facebook. Are you kidding me? I don't want to open myself up to that humilation.
> deb


Hahaha, yes, it just asked me the same thing.

Your turn, deb.

Sweet-p, I'll play WwF with you...let me start a game.

L


----------



## Leslie

dollcrazy, if you see this...

My WwF reset and repaired itself this morning. It has a game open with you and me which it says was started on May 6. It says "no moves" but there are actually moves on the board and it is supposedly your turn--although it shows up in my list as my turn. Can you either play a word or resign the game? It won't let me do anything.  

L


----------



## Leslie

Scrabble via facebook seems to be more like a traditional game in that it's best if the players are all there together playing one turn after another -- and leaving the game open between turns. It remember where you are but doesn't open as quickly for a new move like WwF does.

I like the interface on WwF better but I do like the Scrabble feature that shows you the score as you are playing/planning a word.

L


----------



## luvshihtzu

I checked out the Scrabble game.  The one for iPhone/iTouch/iPad is on sale for $1.99 thru tomorrow.  Think it was $4.99 or $5.99 originally.  The $9.99 one is still $9.99, but it is for the iPad.  

I get tripped up on that every now and then when I am buying an app and want something that will go on my iTouch and my iPad.


----------



## dollcrazy

Leslie said:


> dollcrazy, if you see this...
> 
> My WwF reset and repaired itself this morning. It has a game open with you and me which it says was started on May 6. It says "no moves" but there are actually moves on the board and it is supposedly your turn--although it shows up in my list as my turn. Can you either play a word or resign the game? It won't let me do anything.
> 
> L


It seems we have a few glitches going on here. Up until yesterday it showed it was your move now that game is totally gone. It doesn't show up under won. lost, resigned, or waiting. (Weird) I started a new game with you.

It also declined a game with DD0649 when I opened it. I promise I didn't decline it. I'm going to start a new one there as well.


----------



## Leslie

dollcrazy said:


> It seems we have a few glitches going on here. Up until yesterday it showed it was your move now that game is totally gone. It doesn't show up under won. lost, resigned, or waiting. (Weird) I started a new game with you.
> 
> It also declined a game with DD0649 when I opened it. I promise I didn't decline it. I'm going to start a new one there as well.


That is weird because it is still showing on my end. I wish I could get rid of it! Oh well....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

hsuthard said:


> We have the scrabble app on our iPad and it's really fun! We've brought it with us to restaurants and setup a three-person game before while waiting for food (obviously this wasn't a five-star restaurant, it was a pizza joint LOL). It's fun, but we've yet to finish a game. We all have very short attention spans. When the power was out last night we played, too. I think I like boggle better, though, because it's so much faster.
> 
> The Scrabble app does have a built in dictionary that's really nice, and a "best word" feature that lets you have the computer place the best possible word for you. That's great when playing with kids, cause it can help them even up the score with the adults.


Have you tried online games? Most of the complaints have had to do with the way the networked games work...

Betsy


----------



## drenee

I'm really enjoying the Scrabble game.  Like Leslie mentioned, it does take longer to load than WwF.  I have figured out how to use the dictionary feature, and I like it.  Very helpful.
deb


----------



## dollcrazy

Leslie said:


> That is weird because it is still showing on my end. I wish I could get rid of it! Oh well....


Leslie, did you try rebooting your iphone or ipad? Whenever I've had issues like this they seem to resolve after a re start.


----------



## Leslie

dollcrazy said:


> Leslie, did you try rebooting your iphone or ipad? Whenever I've had issues like this they seem to resolve after a re start.


Yes, I've done a couple of reboots...no success.


----------



## rho

I have a game that has a red box with a line thru it doesn't say if anyone won or lost and I can't get it off the list. I have always wondered what that meant. Anyone know?


----------



## Christina

rho said:


> I have a game that has a red box with a line thru it doesn't say if anyone won or lost and I can't get it off the list. I have always wondered what that meant. Anyone know?


I have no clue, I got one of those when I first installed WWF, and I'd never even tried to start or join a game yet! Weird...


----------



## ibrewalot

Anyone else taking a long time for turns to update today?  Looking to see if it's the WFF server or my wireless router.  Thanx!


----------



## Jane917

ibrewalot said:


> Anyone else taking a long time for turns to update today? Looking to see if it's the WFF server or my wireless router. Thanx!


Mine was taking a long time today too.


----------



## Deb G

Jane917 said:


> Mine was taking a long time today too.


Both today and yesterday


----------



## arshield

My words with friends wasn't working (kept crashing) I eventually deleted it off the ipad and reloaded it and seems to be working fine now.


----------



## drenee

My son, DIL and I were having some issues yesterday.  Seems to be better this morning.
deb


----------



## eldereno

I just got the app and the only people that I know that are playing it are the wonderful folks I hang out on KindlBoards with.  Wouldn't it be a really cool thing for someone to start a list of those who like to play? 

Anyway, I am interested in jumping in on playing this thing, though I never was great on SCRABBLE.  Could be fun.  My name is still eldereno there.


----------



## akagriff

A list of players is posted on page 1 of this thread.


----------



## Chad Winters

Very long updates for me last two days


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Hey, Heather tipped me off to this. I just got the game today (Jan's had it for a few days), so count me in. My ID is KreelanWarrior (big surprise!), and Jan's is JanHicks. She's pretty good at it, but I suck, so you're almost guaranteed to win against me! LOL!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm way behind on games, catching up slowly!!!  Mike, glad to see you and Jan joining the fray!

Betsy


----------



## rho

It is taking forever for games to load or update tonight!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

rho said:


> It is taking forever for games to load or update tonight!


Yeah, it was really pokey last night for whatever reason. Haven't gotten to it yet this morning - still cooling down from our run!


----------



## Jane917

I have been away from WwF for a few days while vacationing on an idyllic hilltop. I will resume my games tonight or tomorrow. Glad to see a few newbies have joined the fray.


----------



## rho

To anyone waiting on my play. I just gave up after 3 minutes of updating to see the games.  Will try again later.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

rho said:


> To anyone waiting on my play. I just gave up after 3 minutes of updating to see the games. Will try again later.


Good - maybe that'll give me a chance to catch up to you: you're kicking my butt! LOL!


----------



## lynninva

I am having problems with WWF updates also.  I know often it can be my turn before I receive the push notification.  But I have been checking the game & had no new updates.  Tonight it popped up that it was my turn in a game & it had been 54 minutes since the last play.  I know I had checked my games about 10 minutes earlier and it was not my move in any of them.

I wonder if their servers cannot handle the traffic volume?  Or maybe the system is in shock because I am actually winning a few of my games?


----------



## rho

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Good - maybe that'll give me a chance to catch up to you: you're kicking my butt! LOL!


Oh no we are close enough you could still win -- now Leslie is kicking my butt by about 200 points


----------



## drenee

Leslie,I believe, kicks everybody's butt by 200 points. I'm happy to know it's not just me.  
My WwF has been very slow the last few days. By the time it updates I don't have time to form a word. 
deb


----------



## Jay Hartman

Feel free to hit me up for a game. I may take up to 24 hours if I'm really busy reading submissions/editing. Username is untreedreads.

Best,
Jay


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, mark it on your calendars, I'm winning against dollcrazy.  Granted, we're only three words in and she hasn't played yet, but I've never been ahead at this point in the game before.  

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Betsy, I feel excited if I'm only a few points behind Leslie.  Of course, that only lasts three or four words in and she leaves me in the dust. 
deb


----------



## Jane917

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, mark it on your calendars, I'm winning against dollcrazy. Granted, we're only three words in and she hasn't played yet, but I've never been ahead at this point in the game before.
> 
> Betsy


This is great! When I have played dollcrazy, three words in meant she was 100 points ahead of me!


----------



## dollcrazy

Gosh! You're all making me feel terrible.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Love playing you!

Betsy


----------



## Meemo

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, mark it on your calendars, I'm winning against dollcrazy. Granted, we're only three words in and she hasn't played yet, but I've never been ahead at this point in the game before.
> 
> Betsy


I have a dream - my dream is of beating dollcrazy one day. I was so excited a couple of games ago to be able to start the game with a word using all my letters. She still kicked my a$$. I was happy in our last game to lose by less than 100 points. Barely less - 96, to be exact. But at least I used up all my letters first!


----------



## rho

Leslie and I are neck and neck ..... Of course we have only played one word each


----------



## Jane917

rho said:


> Leslie and I are neck and neck ..... Of course we have only played one word each


I just started a new game with you.


----------



## rho

I played the first word in the doctors office waiting on an appointment. Will play more tonight. I love this game even though I generally suck


----------



## ak rain

I am having so much fun in Washington DC. I am taking my turn at WWF at metro stations  I am too worried about missing train to read on K. I did see a kindle today at station
sylvia


----------



## hsuthard

I'm leaving on vacation tomorrow, so I'll be trying to finish up all my games tonight. I won't be back until mid-August, see you all then!


----------



## Anne

rho said:


> I played the first word in the doctors office waiting on an appointment. Will play more tonight. I love this game even though I generally suck


I suck at it too.It is still fun to play.


----------



## drenee

I'm not great either. But I'm learning and I'm having so much fun. Thank you, everyone. 

Heather's word tonight was gamble. Hmmm, wonder where she's been?   
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats

drenee said:


> I'm not great either. But I'm learning and I'm having so much fun. Thank you, everyone.
> 
> Heather's word tonight was gamble. Hmmm, wonder where she's been?
> deb


My next will be loser. That's how well I did.  (I played slots for a few hours)


----------



## rho

Holly have a super time can't wait to hear all about it.  Did you know there is a postcard app for iPad?

Sylvia. We want to hear all your cool stuff too and how are the travel apps working?


----------



## Anne

drenee said:


> I'm not great either. But I'm learning and I'm having so much fun. Thank you, everyone.
> 
> Heather's word tonight was gamble. Hmmm, wonder where she's been?
> deb


----------



## akpak

I finally beat Luv!

And then in another game with my brother-in-law, I've got awesome letters... But nowhere good to play them! Curses!


----------



## kindlemama

akpak said:


> I finally beat Luv!


She must be taking out her frustrations on me -- she's beating me by 100+ points!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I want you to know that "motional" is a word...totally velcro

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I want you to know that "motional" is a word...totally velcro
> 
> Betsy


also: NUTTED


----------



## Leslie

I just beat Dollcrazy, 433 to 432. I think that's a first.

The score was Leslie: 423, Dollcrazy, 435

I played RUM for 7 points and used up all my letters. Dollcrazy must have had 3 points left in her rack.

Hooray for me!

L


----------



## dollcrazy

Come on Leslie! That's 2 in a row you won. And Luv is beating me into the ground........ 209 to 351 I can't seem to do a thing right in that game. I love playing with all of you even when you win.


----------



## dollcrazy

OK I want to protest! Mohawk is not an acceptable word. What the heck is up with that?


----------



## Leslie

dollcrazy said:


> Come on Leslie! That's 2 in a row you won. And Luv is beating me into the ground........ 209 to 351 I can't seem to do a thing right in that game. I love playing with all of you even when you win.


No, the game before was 357-323 to you...

But I am off to a good start this time! LOL


----------



## Leslie

dollcrazy said:


> OK I want to protest! Mohawk is not an acceptable word. What the heck is up with that?


Don't get me started...I'm still annoyed about REALTOR and that was weeks ago...LOL


----------



## Ottie

My iPad came a day earlier so if anyone wants to add me I'm ottie87


----------



## rho

Ottie said:


> My iPad came a day earlier so if anyone wants to add me I'm ottie87


Just started a game with you


----------



## Jesslyn

I'm jesslynh and I suck, but love the game.  I don't understand why I'm not better at it-I have a pretty good vocabulary. It must be a left-brain/right-brain thing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It's location, location, location.  Look to use the special squares and to use them in combination.

I look at the TWs first, the DWs, and then try to use TWs with DLs and DWs with DWs.  (You can get four times the word value if you can cover two DWs in the same word, woohoo!)

Betsy


----------



## Anne

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's location, location, location. Look to use the special squares and to use them in combination.
> 
> I look at the TWs first, the DWs, and then try to use TWs with DLs and DWs with DWs. (You can get four times the word value if you can cover two DWs in the same word, woohoo!)
> 
> Betsy


Thanks I am begining to catch on to that. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

But if you're playing me, don't use them, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Anne

Betsy the Quilter said:


> But if you're playing me, don't use them, LOL!
> 
> Betsy


LOL


----------



## drenee

Betsy is the master of location.



Jesslyn said:


> I'm jesslynh and I suck, but love the game. I don't understand why I'm not better at it-I have a pretty good vocabulary. It must be a left-brain/right-brain thing.


I started a game with you.

deb


----------



## Ottie

Betsy I accidentally declined our game I meant to hit accept but I invited you to a new one.


----------



## Jane917

Betsy also has the knack to back the whole game into a corner! In some strange way she is still able to score high, but I can't find a single place to go. I have learned to "take control" early on in the game. If her words spread right, mine go left. I still loose, but not as badly as I once did.

On another note, Leslie scored more than 100 points on a word a couple of days ago. I can't remember the word, but it was not many letters. As Betsy says, LOCATION LOCATION LOCATION.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

No problem, Ottie, I was momentarily shattered by your declination of my game, but I got over it when I realized you had sent me a new invite! 

OK, in another game, with EmBranch I think, I found this velcro word:

*quean* [kween]
-noun
1. an overly forward, impudent woman; shrew; hussy.

One I can use a lot here on KBs.  And in my WWF games.... 

I don't TRY to go into the corner, Jane, it just happens.... 

Betsy


----------



## Jesslyn

Since I'm late to the board (43 pages!), please feel free to invite me to a game.  I don't want to invite anyone who has a lot games to keep track of.

Again I'm jesslynh.  Its been pointed out to me that reading and writing are two different skillsets so I'm an ego booster at this game.  So far I've been going down in flames....


----------



## Jane917

Jesslyn said:


> Since I'm late to the board (43 pages!), please feel free to invite me to a game. I don't want to invite anyone who has a lot games to keep track of.
> 
> Again I'm jesslynh. Its been pointed out to me that reading and writing are two different skillsets so I'm an ego booster at this game. So far I've been going down in flames....


I just started a game with you, Jesslynh.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

dollcrazy let me get tantalizingly close in the last game   but now all is right in the world; she just laid two seven letter words in a row on me.  

Betsy


----------



## Jane917

Betsy the Quilter said:


> dollcrazy let me get tantalizingly close in the last game  but now all is right in the world; she just laid two seven letter words in a row on me.
> 
> Betsy


That is exactly what Leslie did to me in a game that I was (emphasize WAS) winning! I haven't had the gumption to play dollcrazy again after she whomped me by 500 points!


----------



## Meemo

Betsy the Quilter said:


> No problem, Ottie, I was momentarily shattered by your declination of my game, but I got over it when I realized you had sent me a new invite!
> 
> OK, in another game, with EmBranch I think, I found this velcro word:
> 
> *quean* [kween]
> -noun
> 1. an overly forward, impudent woman; shrew; hussy.
> 
> Betsy


Yep, that was me - I followed up immediately with another velcro word - hallah - I knew challah was a word, hallah is a variation. Betsy got more points with her velcro, though.


----------



## dollcrazy

Betsy the Quilter said:


> dollcrazy let me get tantalizingly close in the last game  but now all is right in the world; she just laid two seven letter words in a row on me.
> 
> Betsy


But I still luv ya Betsy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I guess so, good for your ego!


Betsy


----------



## JCBeam

I am jcb19....just joined and started a game with fellow board member, but looking to start more


----------



## Don From VA

Just joined one with you jcb19. I am donbadabon.


----------



## eldereno

So far I have played with Akagriff, Jjjmom, Rho1640 and everyone has beat the S*%( out of me.  Planning to learn from all of these wonderful players and someday return the favor!!!!!!  Now playing with Akagriff, Rho1640, Luvmy4brats, Jjjmom and sharynzwords.  Wish me luck!!!!!


----------



## ayuryogini

I love to play as well;
it can sometimes take me a couple of days to respond, and other times I can play a few turns in one day, so if you don't mind inconsistency....
I think I'm also somewhat of an ego boost.
I'm "ayuryogini" on WWF, too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm behind on my games, I'll catch up!!!  Gotta get this quilt done!

Betsy


----------



## Jane917

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm behind on my games, I'll catch up!!! Gotta get this quilt done!
> 
> Betsy


I thought you weren't playing because I am ahead!


----------



## akagriff

I thought she wasn't playing be cause she was white water rafting in a remote area in France with her best friend ursala.  They came across a band of gypsy fortune tellers and hitched a ride with them to the high peaks of the in the alps.  Only to find that white water rafting was not as fun at such high elevations.


----------



## Jane917

akagriff said:


> I thought she wasn't playing be cause she was white water rafting in a remote area in France with her best friend ursala. They came across a band of gypsy fortune tellers and hitched a ride with them to the high peaks of the in the alps. Only to find that white water rafting was not as fun at such high elevations.


----------



## Leslie

And then there are the WwF wimps...LOL

At the Free Clinic, one of the counselors has a brand new iPhone4, so of course she's into all the usual games (Angry Birds, WwF, etc). When she heard I like to play WwF, she said she'd start a game with me. So she did.

She played JILT (18 pts)
I played AKIMBO with the O of AKIMBO hanging off the J (28 pts)

She doesn't play any words. One week later, I see her again (she is only there on Mondays) and she accuses me of not playing a word after she started the game. I played, said I, and showed her the game. "Oh, that was YOU!" she said. (Who else would it be?). "I saw THAT word and decided I didn't want to play with you if you're going to play LIKE THAT." (Like that? Huh? I mean, come on...AKIMBO isn't even one of my super duper words...LOL).

When I brought up the game this morning, I saw she had resigned. LOL. WwF Wimp!

L


----------



## drenee

OMG, Leslie, I can't beleive someone would quit a game because you played words that gave you high points.  I love to play with someone who is going to challenge me.  I have learned so much from you and Betsy and the others who kick my butt.  
deb


----------



## Leslie

drenee said:


> OMG, Leslie, I can't beleive someone would quit a game because you played words that gave you high points. I love to play with someone who is going to challenge me. I have learned so much from you and Betsy and the others who kick my butt.
> deb


I played one word...not words (plural). LOL.

I just shook my head...

L


----------



## drenee

Hmmm, does she realize it's a GAME?
deb


----------



## Leslie

drenee said:


> Hmmm, does she realize it's a GAME?
> deb


She did tell me, a little bit later, that she downloaded Scrabble and was playing against the computer because she decided that was "easier."

Easier? Ugh, I hate playing the computer. It's so mechanical and there is no imagination to the words.

L


----------



## Jane917

Leslie, you would have buried your co-worker if her self-esteem got the best of her in a game of WwF. I can't imagine how she would have felt if you used all 7 letters TWICE IN A ROW like you did with me! However, the wimpish side of me is still reeling a bit from my 500 point loss with dollcrazy. 

I have learned so many new words, just wish I knew the meanings so I can toss them around in conversation. Heck I even know what akimbo means!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> I played one word...not words (plural). LOL.
> 
> I just shook my head...
> 
> L


Jeez Louise, it was only 10 points more than the word she played.... <standing with arms akimbo> 

Back from my rafting trip, er, almost have this quilt done! Will start working in a few games....

this in the Washington Post this morning:
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/08/02/AR2010080203336.html?wpisrc=nl_cuzhead

Betsy


----------



## drenee

My WwF has been very very slow the last couple of days, and I can't seem to get my words to go through.  
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats

I haven't forgotten about my WwF friends. I'm busily working on a baby afghan for my neighbor. She's scheduled to have a c-section next week and I'd like to get it done before she comes home from the hospital.


----------



## Jane917

luvmy4brats said:


> I haven't forgotten about my WwF friends. I'm busily working on a baby afghan for my neighbor. She's scheduled to have a c-section next week and I'd like to get it done before she comes home from the hospital.


I thought you were avoiding me because I am ahead!  Knit on!


----------



## lynninva

Leslie said:


> I mean, come on...AKIMBO isn't even one of my super duper words..


I get excited when you play words that I know, even when you score lots of points against me. It makes me think I have a fighting chance; although that thought usually vanishes quickly after a few rounds. . And 28 points isn't that much - wonder what she would have thought if you played one for 70 or more?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Jane917 said:


> I thought you were avoiding me because I am ahead!  Knit on!


No way! I like a challenge!

(and I can't knit to save my life. It's crochet, and turning out quite pretty)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

That quean dollcrazy just laid an 148 point word on me and Leslie is kicking my butt.


small satisfaction...in my game with dollcrazy (who is also kicking my butt), I had these letters: rrrstei all worth 1 point. I dispaired of getting anything worthwhile points.... but I finally was able to play this for 55 points:









I'm still losing badly but I think I may have maxed out what I could get from that set of letters. (Waiting for someone to tell me I could have gotten more )

Betsy


----------



## Meemo

Betsy the Quilter said:


> That quean dollcrazy


Arrrgggh...my nemesis! 

But nicely done, Betsy!


----------



## JCBeam

eldereno said:


> So far I have played with Akagriff, Jjjmom, Rho1640 and everyone has beat the S*%( out of me. Planning to learn from all of these wonderful players and someday return the favor!!!!!! Now playing with Akagriff, Rho1640, Luvmy4brats, Jjjmom and sharynzwords. Wish me luck!!!!!


Akagriff, lynninva and Jjjmom have all kicked my butt royally as well. By the way, it's Jjjmom who I credit with my obsession with WWF, Angry Birds and Plants v Zombies. They are all on their 2d round of kicking my butt. I did manage to squeak a win in against donbadabon. Hopefully, I too, can start returning the favor  Jjjmom did warn me, but some of the words WWF accepts (and doesn't for that matter) and their placement, has me perplexed....but I shall keep playing on!


----------



## kindlemama

JCBeam said:


> Akagriff, lynninva and Jjjmom have all kicked my butt royally as well. By the way, it's Jjjmom who I credit with my obsession with WWF, Angry Birds and Plants v Zombies. They are all on their 2d round of kicking my butt. I did manage to squeak a win in against donbadabon. Hopefully, I too, can start returning the favor  Jjjmom did warn me, but some of the words WWF accepts (and doesn't for that matter) and their placement, has me perplexed....but I shall keep playing on!


Ha, ha, you're so funny, JCBeam. You're doing great! And I'm thinking up even more ways I can spend your money. LOL

By the way, eldereno (the person you quoted) just beat me. : )

Doesn't matter who wins or loses though, it's just fun to play. I'm glad you're having fun! 

(jjjmom)


----------



## eldereno

JCBeam said:


> Akagriff, lynninva and Jjjmom have all kicked my butt royally as well. By the way, it's Jjjmom who I credit with my obsession with WWF, Angry Birds and Plants v Zombies. They are all on their 2d round of kicking my butt. I did manage to squeak a win in against donbadabon. Hopefully, I too, can start returning the favor  Jjjmom did warn me, but some of the words WWF accepts (and doesn't for that matter) and their placement, has me perplexed....but I shall keep playing on!


Some of these same folks have been kicking my butt, too. And I am glad to learn that someone else is perplexed about what words that game accepts and doesn't. I am always anxious for the next move, though (atleast when I have wireless).


----------



## Anne

Everyone I play with kicks my butt.


----------



## dollcrazy

Betsy the Quilter said:


> That quean dollcrazy just laid an 148 point word on me and Leslie is kicking my butt.
> 
> 
> small satisfaction...in my game with dollcrazy (who is also kicking my butt), I had these letters: rrrstei all worth 1 point. I dispaired of getting anything worthwhile points.... but I finally was able to play this for 55 points:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still losing badly but I think I may have maxed out what I could get from that set of letters. (Waiting for someone to tell me I could have gotten more )
> 
> Betsy


That was an awesome play Betsy!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Desperation with only 1 point letters.  Didn't help much in the grand scheme of things, but made me happy!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

I  just got a message that I can't start anymore games because I have too many active games open. But I can't resign any because they are all the other person's turn. So, maybe we can finish these games up?

Catnipped, I have a game with you that's been open since the end of June. I have only one letter left and it's your turn.

Luv (Heather), it's your turn and it's been 12 days since I played a word.

Sweet-P, it's your turn and it's been 4 days.

Those are the oldest to wrap up. Thanks!


----------



## Gayle

I now have WWF but have only played one game.  I'm a very timid beginner in comparison to some of you but am willing to put myself in line for abuse.  I'm  ZiaStar on WWF.

Gayle


----------



## drenee

I started a game with you, Gayle.
I would encourage you to play with Betsy or Leslie or any of the others we fuss about because you can learn so much from them.
I'm still not that good, but I'm getting better.  I think anyway.
deb


----------



## eldereno

luvmy4brats said:


> I haven't forgotten about my WwF friends. I'm busily working on a baby afghan for my neighbor. She's scheduled to have a c-section next week and I'd like to get it done before she comes home from the hospital.


Not winning many games here but having a great time.

One of the games I did win was due to luvmy4brats resigning. I know that you have lots going on so........that's okay. Just wish I could win for other reasons! LOL! Promise to get better and challenge some of you very expert players!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I did go in and resign most of my games. I'm sorry, I didn't realize it had been that long since I had played. When things are a little less crazy here I'll be back. If there's anybody who wants to start up a new game with me and doesn't mind me being super slow, I'll play, I just didn't want to tie up so many spots for so many people.


----------



## eldereno

luvmy4brats said:


> I did go in and resign most of my games. I'm sorry, I didn't realize it had been that long since I had played. When things are a little less crazy here I'll be back. If there's anybody who wants to start up a new game with me and doesn't mind me being super slow, I'll play, I just didn't want to tie up so many spots for so many people.


I understand, as I'm sure most do. One of the cool things about the game is the fact that folks get to play when they have the connection and the time. I don't always expect a quick response (though I do often check for responses frequently when I have the connection and the time). I enjoy it most when the evenings are cool enough for me to sit outside, read my Kindle, listen to my IPod Touch and play the game when it is my turn. SEE....I can multitask!!!!!


----------



## Gayle

drenee said:


> I started a game with you, Gayle.
> I would encourage you to play with Betsy or Leslie or any of the others we fuss about because you can learn so much from them.
> I'm still not that good, but I'm getting better. I think anyway.
> deb


Thanks for taking me on. I'm so excited. What do you do with blank tiles?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gayle,

blank tiles can be any letter you want.  When you drag them to the board, a menu will pop up so you can select the letter you want it to be.  If you change your mind, drag it off the board and it will revert to a blank tile.  It will count for no points no matter what letter you make it.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie, I've found that often PM'ing works best for people who have abandoned their games...they might not be active here either right now.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Heather, I think you were beating me...you didn't have to resign!    A tip:  when I start playing games, I start from the bottom of the list and play the oldest ones first...it's easy to get caught up in a game with someone who plays quickly and never get to the older games.  

Betsy


----------



## kindlemama

Heather, I think I was beating you -- you didn't have to resign!    Ha, ha, just kidding!

I don't mind waiting for your moves.  I'll restart another game with you.


----------



## CNDudley

Hey, add me to the list of opponents! My fam is taking too long to play their turns.

"Chrustt" (a nickname from entering my name wrong when I created my Rock Band avatar)

Christina Dudley


----------



## candggmom

Had a problem when I went from iPhone version to iPad version - user name is now gmom22+2pugs.  If you want to beat someone start a game with me...I'm not very good!  Hey, I'm a good sport though!  LOL!

Kathy in NC


----------



## DD

luvmy4brats said:


> I did go in and resign most of my games. I'm sorry, I didn't realize it had been that long since I had played. When things are a little less crazy here I'll be back. If there's anybody who wants to start up a new game with me and doesn't mind me being super slow, I'll play, I just didn't want to tie up so many spots for so many people.


Hey, I don't mind that you resigned. I was losing to you very badly! LOL I also don't mind playing slowly. That's what I like about these games - you can just stop in and play a move whenever you can.


----------



## CNDudley

Wondering about the old/inactive games, too. I suppose I could just swallow my pride and resign on all the deadbeat ones. WWF should offer an "I divorce you" option with no fault.


----------



## Don From VA

JCBeam said:


> I did manage to squeak a win in against donbadabon.


That was a good game! We were close until the end, and you surged ahead.
My last letter was a Q, and there was nothing I could with it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

candggmom said:


> Had a problem when I went from iPhone version to iPad version - user name is now gmom22+2pugs. If you want to beat someone start a game with me...I'm not very good! Hey, I'm a good sport though! LOL!
> 
> Kathy in NC


I tried to start a game with you, candggmom, and the user name wasn't found? 

Betsy


----------



## Gayle

Oh...my...gosh!!!! This is so much fun!  I lose most of the time by lots of points but it's still fun.  My apologies to akagriff.  Oops, I really didn't mean to decline (but it says I did). I just upgraded to the HD version.  It's different than the regular version.


----------



## ak rain

do you want an slow easy win? losing does not bother me I have fun I am improving 
alkazoo is my name there

sylvia


----------



## Don From VA

ak rain said:


> do you want an slow easy win? losing does not bother me I have fun I am improving
> alkazoo is my name there
> 
> sylvia


Hi Sylvia,

Just started one with you.

don (donbadabon)


----------



## Gayle

Is  eieio  a word?  These are soooo not the letters to have when playing webhill... I feel like I'm auditioning for Ole McDonald's farm.


----------



## leslieray

CNDudley said:


> Wondering about the old/inactive games, too. I suppose I could just swallow my pride and resign on all the deadbeat ones. WWF should offer an "I divorce you" option with no fault.


LOL!!!!!


----------



## CNDudley

Hey, Words with Friends friends--have patience with me. My WWF occasionally goes into eternal update mode. Does anyone else experience this?

So I want to play my turn and can't!

WWF name: Chrustt


----------



## Jane917

I am experiencing "eternal update" mode today too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

My letters, in one of my games, are QRHGSXB.


----------



## CNDudley

It grieveth me that WWF would not accept "grieveth." WTH, WWF? You lucked out, Zsuzsu.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The app store has a new "genius" feature (see article in "news").  At least it's new to me...and based on WWF, it recommended Chicktionary, which is free.  Fun!

Betsy


----------



## Emmalita

I play Words with Friends all the time.  If anyone wants to play with me, my user name is the same as my user name here.  It's Emmalita.  I'm a decent player, but certainly not the best.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm losing so many games....   And dollcrazy just beat me 611 to 311....but I'm persevering....

Betsy


----------



## CNDudley

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm losing so many games....  And dollcrazy just beat me 611 to 311....but I'm persevering....
> 
> Betsy


611 Maybe on that front page by everyone's WWF name we should add "avg score range." That way everyone could shoot for opponents who challenge, rather than opponents who beat into a mushy, demoralized pulp.


----------



## Anne

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The app store has a new "genius" feature (see article in "news"). At least it's new to me...and based on WWF, it recommended Chicktionary, which is free. Fun!
> 
> Betsy


Thanks Betsy I am going to check it out.


----------



## Stephanie

Betsy, take solace in the fact that you are kicking my butt!!  

I started a few games a couple of nights ago ~ if you're wondering who stephanie42298 is; that's me!!!  

I'm not a very good player, but I do enjoy playing.


----------



## Meemo

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm losing so many games....  And dollcrazy just beat me 611 to 311....but I'm persevering....
> 
> Betsy


I'm all proud of myself - tied with dollcrazy after my last play. But there are still 43 letters left, any time now she's gonna lay that big-a$$ word on me and I'll never recover. But I too, shall persevere - it's a moral victory for me if I can finish less than 100 points behind her.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

CNDudley said:


> 611 Maybe on that front page by everyone's WWF name we should add "avg score range." That way everyone could shoot for opponents who challenge, rather than opponents who beat into a mushy, demoralized pulp.


I'm not demoralized!!! I'm like the knight that King Arthur faces in Monty Python and the Holy Grail:





Betsy


----------



## CNDudley

Ha ha! It's true, ludyger48 and Zsuzsu--it's only a flesh wound!!!


----------



## Meemo

When I hit "Rematch" with dollcrazy I feel a bit like this...but I enjoy the challenge!


----------



## dollcrazy

Wow! You're all making me feel so bad.    On a totally different note I found another game I'm really enjoying called symbolism. No words, no competition just fun. It's a color and symbol matching game.


----------



## Emmalita

Thanks for the recommendations dollcrazy and Betsy!  I like chicktionary and am downloading symbolism now.


----------



## Meemo

dollcrazy said:


> Wow! You're all making me feel so bad.   On a totally different note I found another game I'm really enjoying called symbolism. No words, no competition just fun. It's a color and symbol matching game.


No no - take it as a compliment! You're good!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I love playing all my games, win or lose!  Thanks to all the players!

Betsy


----------



## candggmom

Betsy - I'm really enjoying our game and thanks for the heads up on Symbolism! It is a great new addiction!

Kathy in NC


----------



## CNDudley

I'll keep Symbolism in mind, but the last thing I need is a new addiction!

My mom is visiting, and I thought it was pathetic/hilarious that we were sitting across a table from each other at the pool playing WWF. At least last visit we physically dragged out the Scrabble board. Sheesh.


----------



## drenee

I made it 200 points before Leslie. That's a first. 
I think her lack of sleep from puppy problems probably distracted her.  
deb


----------



## Meemo

The word gods have a warped sense of humor. At the END of my game with dollcrazy they give me the letters to make a great 7-letter word. Of course being at the end of the game, there's no place to play that great 7-letter word. Ha ha. 
Ha. 


Spoiler



Bastards.


----------



## candggmom

I heard that Meemo!  At the end of last game I was so close to Kindlemama and actually thought I might have a chance at winning...that was before I ended up with 4 - count 'em - 4 Ds in my hand and with it being the end of a game, no way to swap them!  Drats - foiled again!

Kathy in NC


----------



## Meemo

candggmom said:


> I heard that Meemo! At the end of last game I was so close to Kindlemama and actually thought I might have a chance at winning...that was before I ended up with 4 - count 'em - 4 Ds in my hand and with it being the end of a game, no way to swap them! Drats - foiled again!
> 
> Kathy in NC


Yeah, frustrating isn't it? Game's over. I only lost by 45 points, a moral victory for me to come that close to dollcrazy.

And the word I wanted so badly to play was QUILTERS. Had a blank tile for the "I". Ah well...time for another rematch.


----------



## eldereno

I have never switched tiles in any game that I have played.  Is there an advantage to do so?  Any penalty?


----------



## Leslie

eldereno said:


> I have never switched tiles in any game that I have played. Is there an advantage to do so? Any penalty?


The only penalty is that you miss a turn and thus don't rack up any points in that round. I never switch tiles, either. I figure getting 4 points is better than no points.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Quilters is always a good word.  

I swapped tiles once just to see how it worked.  I don't see any advantage unless you don't have even one playable tile.  You lose a turn.  For me, it's better to play the one tile and get some points than get none.  Of course, I've been losing most my games lately, so I may have to change my strategy.  

Betsy


----------



## CNDudley

I wouldn't switch out either, unless possibly it was the first move of the game, since then it would just be like you were going second.

I know that WWF doesn't want to be sued by Scrabble, but I do miss the rule where the person who goes first automatically gets to double his score. And I wish the Triple Word Scores were in their Scrabble locations because it's a waste of the corners.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

CNDudley said:


> I wouldn't switch out either, unless possibly it was the first move of the game, since then it would just be like you were going second.
> 
> I know that WWF doesn't want to be sued by Scrabble, but I do miss the rule where the person who goes first automatically gets to double his score. And I wish the Triple Word Scores were in their Scrabble locations because it's a waste of the corners.


I didn't play "real" Scrabble enough to know the differences.  I didn't realize the squares were in different places...

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Scrabble board:










Words With Friends board:










They really are quite different, aren't they? I hadn't realized how much.


----------



## Meemo

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Quilters is always a good word.


I thought about you every time I looked at that stinkin' word! Even though I've done my share of quilting too.


----------



## CNDudley

Okay--I wanna know who told Luvshihtzu to play me because she opened with a 65-pointer and is proceeding to kick me like a third grader all around the board.

I have great letters for Hawaiian WWF: lots of A's and U's.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Um, that would be me...I needed to distract her because she was crushing me.  

Betsy


----------



## hsuthard

I'm back! I'm going to start up a few games with you guys. I'm a bit rusty from going so long without paying, but it'll be fun to play again


----------



## kindlemama

hsuthard said:


> I'm back! I'm going to start up a few games with you guys. I'm a bit rusty from going so long without paying, but it'll be fun to play again


If you pay to play, please start a game with me!   

(I'll play, even if you don't pay.)   

(jjjmom)


----------



## CNDudley

hsuthard said:


> I'm back! I'm going to start up a few games with you guys. I'm a bit rusty from going so long without paying, but it'll be fun to play again


Starting off against me with a bingo probably got things rolling again!


----------



## hsuthard

CNDudley said:


> Starting off against me with a bingo probably got things rolling again!


That definitely was a feel good moment! You followed up great, though, unfortunately for me.


----------



## luvshihtzu

I am starting to feel rather bad about my game with Chrustt.  My tiles were just so incredibly good. (I also got two blanks and so many "S"s)  Christina really got a bad draw for most of her tiles, but I also had her blocked away from the Triple Word points. Yes, I guess I feel a bit like a bully.  Sorry.  As she mentioned, there is always REVENGE!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I don't feel sorry for her.  She's kicking my butt in our game.  

Betsy


----------



## Jane917

My life is starting to settle down and I am ready to start some new games. If anyone wants to start a game with me, my WwF name in Jane917. Betsy, dollcrazy beat me by some 500 points, I think.


----------



## CNDudley

Jane917 said:


> My life is starting to settle down and I am ready to start some new games. If anyone wants to start a game with me, my WwF name in Jane917. Betsy, dollcrazy beat me by some 500 points, I think.


Dollcrazy teaches new vocabulary as she grinds you to a pulp. So far I've learned "areic," "toquet," "agisted," and "briard." Use those puppies in a sentence!


----------



## Jane917

I just started new games with dollcrazy, hsuthard, and lovemy4brats. Anyone else want to play? I usually lose, so I am an easy mark.


----------



## Stephanie

Jane, I'll start a game with you tonight.  (Bedtime is when I usually play WWF.)  

I'm stephanie42298.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Jane917 said:


> I just started new games with dollcrazy, hsuthard, and lovemy4brats. Anyone else want to play? I usually lose, so I am an easy mark.


My husband said you kick his


Spoiler



a**


----------



## drenee

Leslie only beat me by 11 points!!!  Woo hoo.  Feels like a win.    
deb


----------



## Jane917

drenee said:


> Leslie only beat me by 11 points!!! Woo hoo. Feels like a win.
> deb


LOL! I consider it a win with Leslie if I come within 50 points! Somehow I have accidently won a couple of games with her.


----------



## ZsuZsu

I'm always up for new games with new people-  ZsuZsu


----------



## Don From VA

ZsuZsu, I just started one with you. And oh, I got a nice starting word, HOAXED for 32 points.  

Anyone else, feel free to play with me too - donbadabon on WWF.


----------



## eldereno

I am just too embarassed to post here.  I lose almost every game. When I win, it is just the darn luck of getting good letters at the right time. *I need to start reading the dictionary!!!!* 

edited because I hit a wrong letter!!!!


----------



## drenee

Donna, don't be embarassed.  I love to play for the fun of it.  I don't win a lot of games.  In fact, at one point today I had at least three games pop up that I had not won.  Oh well, I had fun.
deb


----------



## Anne

drenee said:


> Donna, don't be embarassed. I love to play for the fun of it. I don't win a lot of games. In fact, at one point today I had at least three games pop up that I had not won. Oh well, I had fun.
> deb


Deb: I have not won many games either. I also play because it is fun.


----------



## Jane917

WwF seems very slow to update this evening. Anyone else having trouble? I have 10 games waiting!


----------



## drenee

Jane, yes, mine is not updating either.  
deb


----------



## CNDudley

When WWF is slow to update, it isn't always bad news. Dollcrazy is now beating me by 160 points. Every time it updates I slip further into the hole!


----------



## eldereno

I just got 70 points on a play!!!!!!  Yoo Hoo!  Doubt that will ever happen again!!!!!!


----------



## rho

eldereno said:


> I am just too embarassed to post here.  I lose almost every game. When I win, it is just the darn luck of getting good letters at the right time. *I need to start reading the dictionary!!!!*
> 
> edited because I hit a wrong letter!!!!


You are beating me big time! LOL


----------



## eldereno

rho said:


> You are beating me big time! LOL


I HAVE gotten some good tiles this time...so pure luck....not skill on my part. And, besides, the game is really close. It could turn around at any time....IF there were any places to make words on that darn board at the moment!!!!!!!!


----------



## rho

eldereno said:


> I HAVE gotten some good tiles this time...so pure luck....not skill on my part. And, besides, the game is really close. It could turn around at any time....IF there were any places to make words on that darn board at the moment!!!!!!!!


Seriously and I have a few games going like that. Then add lousy letters to the mix and you. Have my games lately


----------



## Mom2AshEmBella

I am mom2ashembella

Haven't been on KB in awhile but I am back now  . I love to play wwf and consider myself a mediocre player. I usually play off and on during the day, but sometimes may not play for a day or so.


----------



## rho

I just realized as I went to play tonight I just took an Ambien. It could really help my games or REALLY hurt them tonight...so forewarned etc.


----------



## hsuthard

rho said:


> I just realized as I went to play tonight I just took an Ambien. It could really help my games or REALLY hurt them tonight...so forewarned etc.


Lol. I just watched the Simpsons episode when Homer took an Ambien then proceeded to do all manner of hilarious things while fast asleep (the best was strapping toy cars to the dogs feet!).


----------



## rho

hsuthard said:


> Lol. I just watched the Simpsons episode when Homer took an Ambien then proceeded to do all manner of hilarious things while fast asleep (the best was strapping toy cars to the dogs feet!).


I only made about 5 games before I ended up heading to bed....


----------



## lynninva

FINALLY - I was able to play a word and get more than 100 points!  The words I play are usually easy, everyday words; I've never used all seven tiles in one turn.  This time i played JUST; the J was on a triple letter tile, the S was tacked on to SHEATH, and the T was on a triple word tile.

Being lucky helps a lot in this game. You need a good combination of letters and a good place to play them on the board.


----------



## lynninva

And now back to reality... In a game with Leslie, she played all seven letters two rounds in a row and is beating me 125 to 10.


----------



## Meemo

lynninva said:


> And now back to reality... In a game with Leslie, she played all seven letters two rounds in a row and is beating me 125 to 10.


LOL at "back to reality" - yesterday I finally eked out a win with dollcrazy for the first time (by 12 whole points) but luvshihtzu thoroughly trounced me.


----------



## Jane917

lynninva said:


> And now back to reality... In a game with Leslie, she played all seven letters two rounds in a row and is beating me 125 to 10.


LOL! She did that to me once too!


----------



## CNDudley

Meemo said:


> LOL at "back to reality" - yesterday I finally eked out a win with dollcrazy for the first time (by 12 whole points) but luvshihtzu thoroughly trounced me.


Dollcrazy declined my attempt at a 2nd game, possibly out of a mixture of pity and contempt. Hanging in there with Luvshihtzu, though. Too afraid to take on Leslie!


----------



## dollcrazy

CNDudley said:


> Dollcrazy declined my attempt at a 2nd game, possibly out of a mixture of pity and contempt. Hanging in there with Luvshihtzu, though. Too afraid to take on Leslie!


I honestly didn't deliberately decline your game request. I would be more than happy to play another game. I really don't know what happened there.


----------



## CNDudley

dollcrazy said:


> I honestly didn't deliberately decline your game request. I would be more than happy to play another game. I really don't know what happened there.


Oh, yay! I've been wondering if it was because I told you you had an "odd" vocabulary. Which I stand by. So if you decline me again, I'll know you've really had it with me. 

BTW, Luvshihtzu, I'm taking forever to play my turn because I have no idea what to do about your "educt."


----------



## ladyknight33

just started playing. My username in ladyknight 33...so original


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I've got a bunch of games going, but in two of them I've got trays with six vowels.  And in one of them, all six are e's....

Betsy


----------



## Meemo

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've got a bunch of games going, but in two of them I've got trays with six vowels. And in one of them, all six are e's....
> 
> Betsy


Wow - you've hit a whole new level of stinky trays!


----------



## Lynn

I just signed up LynnL1982

Lynn L


----------



## drenee

When the box pops up that says Leslieray beat you....it should say Leslieray beat you AGAIN!!
hahaha.
deb


----------



## Jane917

I was pretty proud of myself. I was beating Leslie by about 40 points. THEN she got a 125 point word!


----------



## drenee

Jane917 said:


> I was pretty proud of myself. I was beating Leslie by about 40 points. THEN she got a 125 point word!


This is exactly why I hold my breath every time I open my game with her. 
deb


----------



## rho

I've gotten to the point I don't look to see who am playing- I just click on the next space to play and I never ever look at the scores anymore I just play.  I was getting to the point I said "oh no it's (fill in the blank) I don't stand a chance..... Not to mention my letters in every single game SUCK this round!


----------



## lynninva

rho said:


> I've gotten to the point I don't look to see who am playing- I just click on the next space to play and I never ever look at the scores anymore I just play. I was getting to the point I said "oh no it's (fill in the blank) I don't stand a chance.....


I'm getting more like this in my games. It probably doesn't help that I really struggle with remembering names and many of my WWF games are with players who start with J. I just enjoy the challenge of trying to get the most points on every turn.

When I started, I often lost every game. I sometimes feel guilty now if I am winning by a large margin in a game. But usually the person I am beating wins the next game, or beats me regularly and is just giving me a break for once.


----------



## CNDudley

rho said:


> I've gotten to the point I don't look to see who am playing- I just click on the next space to play and I never ever look at the scores anymore I just play. I was getting to the point I said "oh no it's (fill in the blank) I don't stand a chance..... Not to mention my letters in every single game SUCK this round!


I took a few hours off from WWF because I was losing 70% of my games there, and dollcrazy steadily overcame a 100-point deficit!!!

But I do like learning people's names and "meeting" them. I think there's already a Christina listed in the initial thread, so I'm the 2nd one. 

"Chrustt"


----------



## Linjeakel

Just got my iPod Touch so I'm going to try this out. I've signed up with the same name as here - Linjeakel. Now I have to learn how to play!!


----------



## CNDudley

This is fan mail for ZsuZsu--not only is she a great WWF player (who, unlike some others Who Will Not Be Named--or already have been, upthread--sometimes lets me WIN), but she's a thoughtful reader and reviewer.

Three cheers for you, ZsuZsu!


----------



## char

I'd like to join the group but I'm feeling a little intimidated.  I was just reading the older posts and someone was talking about 600 points in a game?  I'm not sure I'm ready for that but if anyone wants to play at medium brain power and no guns on the table my WWF name is "GrammyChar".


----------



## Jane917

char said:


> I'd like to join the group but I'm feeling a little intimidated. I was just reading the older posts and someone was talking about 600 points in a game? I'm not sure I'm ready for that but if anyone wants to play at medium brain power and no guns on the table my WWF name is "GrammyChar".


I just started a game with you!


----------



## akagriff

CNDudley said:


> This is fan mail for ZsuZsu--not only is she a great WWF player (who, unlike some others Who Will Not Be Named--or already have been, upthread--sometimes lets me WIN), but she's a thoughtful reader and reviewer.
> 
> Three cheers for you, ZsuZsu!


I want to be a member of the Zsuzsu fan club!

Where can I read this review?


----------



## CNDudley

Hey, Jody! Good game we're having, and glad you started a new one.

Here's ZsuZsu's review of my books:
http://www.amazon.com/The-Littlest-Doubts-ebook/dp/B003NHRC0S/ref=sr_1_1?s=gateway&ie=UTF8&qid=1284937810&sr=8-1

She also pointed me toward her supposedly (according to ZsuZsu) "much more exciting" sister at http://www.urbanwormgirl.com. All of you out there in Illinois, when's the Worm Party?


----------



## ZsuZsu

Oh my goodness!  I am blushing and laughing- a fan club  LOL
I am a mediocre WWF player, but I do love to play!!! And I do NOT let Christina win once in ahwile, it's more like she let's me win once in awhile (something that I think Leslie also does to keep my from being completely discouraged!!).  Anyway- Jody and Christina- I adore getting to know both of you, and look forward to more "conversation" and many more games!!!


----------



## luvshihtzu

ZsuZsu,
I don't think that Leslie "throws" a game no matter who you are.  It would be lovely if she really did that, but if you are winning it is because her tiles are bad.  She does go for the jugular. But then, so do I.   : )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

luvshihtzu said:


> ZsuZsu,
> I don't think that Leslie "throws" a game no matter who you are. It would be lovely if she really did that, but if you are winning it is because her tiles are bad. She does go for the jugular. But then, so do I. : )


What she said....

Betsy


----------



## Jane917

I am having difficulty updating tonight so I can catch up on games.  

Is anyone else having trouble?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I was having tremendously slow updates. 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Deb--

I started a game with you, but it was an accident, honest!  Totally velcro....  

Betsy


----------



## akagriff

I'm going to be away from the game for a few days.  It's so much easier to tell you all in one message than sending individual messages to everyone.


----------



## eldereno

akagriff said:


> I'm going to be away from the game for a few days. It's so much easier to tell you all in one message than sending individual messages to everyone.


I'll miss you!


----------



## drenee

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Deb--
> 
> I started a game with you, but it was an accident, honest! Totally velcro....
> 
> Betsy


Betsy, it was a great word. I envy you that you even think to try the letters in the arrangements you try.
deb


----------



## char

HELP!  Yesterday, I tried to send my daughter a text message from within the WWF and it has gotten stuck.  For 24 hours now it has been "sending" and I can't seem to get it to do anything else.  Can anybody help me out?  Thanks!


----------



## dollcrazy

Whenever I've had problems like that I've turned off my phone and rebooted it. It worked every time for me.


----------



## char

I tried that yesterday and nothing happened.  Just tried it again and it's working! Thanks, dollcrazy, I'm a little "techchallenged" sometimes!


----------



## drenee

char, my WwF did that a few days ago also.  In fact, in the last week or so I'd say mine "froze" at least 3 times.  
Very frustrating.  I tried turning my phone off and back on; nothing.  So I reset network settings.  I hate to do that because then I have to reenter WiFi passwords.  But it works every time.
deb


----------



## Emmalita

The other thing you can do is actually close the app. When you just close it normally, it doesn't actually close all the way. To close it completely, double click the botom button. All the open applications will show up along the bottom. Then touch and hold your finger on the wwf application until all the apps look like they are wiggling. Tap the minus sign on the wwf application. Then click the bottom button again to stop the apps from wiggling.  Wwf is really closed at this point. You can open the app back up and it will be good go go. Hope that made sense!


----------



## leslieray

I was having some trouble with my WWF's app last night also. Thank you for posting this information Emmalita!!


----------



## JCBeam

Emmalita said:


> The other thing you can do is actually close the app. When you just close it normally, it doesn't actually close all the way. To close it completely, double click the botom button. All the open applications will show up along the bottom. Then touch and hold your finger on the wwf application until all the apps look like they are wiggling. Tap the minus sign on the wwf application. Then click the bottom button again to stop the apps from wiggling. Wwf is really closed at this point. You can open the app back up and it will be good go go. Hope that made sense!


Emmalita,

This was EXTREMELY helpful just for general knowledge; I've been wondering how all those apps close or if they are continuously running in the background, which in my case, appears to have been so, thus explaining perhaps why I am continuously charging my Touch!


----------



## CNDudley

I have another WWF question--does it award any bonus points to the player who goes out first? My sister and I were debating this because sometimes the final point spread does not seem to equal the last player's play + pts garnered from the opponent's tray (as in Scrabble).

Thoughts?

All of which is to say, I was playing ZsuZsu's husband Jeterbelle, and doggone it if I didn't lose by more than I thought I would!

Christina (Chrustt)


----------



## lynninva

CNDudley said:


> I have another WWF question--does it award any bonus points to the player who goes out first? My sister and I were debating this because sometimes the final point spread does not seem to equal the last player's play + pts garnered from the opponent's tray (as in Scrabble).
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Christina (Chrustt)


I think it takes the remaining points and subtracts that amount from the opponent and adds that to the total of the player who went out first. So there is a double hit if you have tiles left on your rack.


----------



## Emmalita

JCBeam said:


> Emmalita,
> 
> This was EXTREMELY helpful just for general knowledge; I've been wondering how all those apps close or if they are continuously running in the background, which in my case, appears to have been so, thus explaining perhaps why I am continuously charging my Touch!


I'm glad I could help, but those apps aren't actually running in the background. They're kind of just suspended where you left them. Obviously in the case of wwf it can cause some problems, but it shouldn't be draining your battery. I have noticed that since apple put in this multitasking ability with the iPod the wifi stays connected better. This was done on purpose so that apps that are designed to notify you can still work with the iPod touch as well as the do with an iPhone, but this connected state does seem to drain the battery faster.


----------



## rho

May take me a day or so before I play again. Got a bug ... Sorry...


----------



## JCBeam

rho said:


> May take me a day or so before I play again. Got a bug ... Sorry...


OMG! I was in perpetual "repairing" mode last night! I was torn between leaving it or closing the entire program. This went on over an hour before I gave up, went to bed and all seems ok this morning!


----------



## rho

JCBeam said:


> OMG! I was in perpetual "repairing" mode last night! I was torn between leaving it or closing the entire program. This went on over an hour before I gave up, went to bed and all seems ok this morning!


I'm soooo sorry - I meant hubby and I have a bug (flu or something exactly like it lol). Not my iPad. Now you know why I'm waiting in my games I can't even put a coherent sentence together


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Rho, hope you feel better!

And yes, I'm having major slowdowns in "sending" while playing, though usually it goes through eventually.

Betsy


----------



## CNDudley

lynninva said:


> I think it takes the remaining points and subtracts that amount from the opponent and adds that to the total of the player who went out first. So there is a double hit if you have tiles left on your rack.


No, no--I meant a bonus above and beyond the Scrabble calculation of your play + opponent's tiles. i imagine, if no one else has noticed it, it's in my head!


----------



## leslieray

rho said:


> May take me a day or so before I play again. Got a bug ... Sorry...


Hope you and your hubby are feeling much better soon!


----------



## drenee

Sorry I am not playing as much. A lot going on right now. 
deb


----------



## leslieray

drenee said:


> Sorry I am not playing as much. A lot going on right now.
> deb


Wishing you the best, Deb!


----------



## cargalmn

I'm completely addicted to WWF!!  My WWF handle is the same as my Kindle Boards name:  Cargalmn.  I play a lot and would welcome any game requests.


----------



## akagriff

Cargalmn,  I'll set up a game.  Btw. I'm a neighbor of yours.  How are you dealing with the flooding?


----------



## CNDudley

akagriff said:


> Cargalmn, I'll set up a game. Btw. I'm a neighbor of yours. How are you dealing with the flooding?


Jody and Cargalmn--did you know this month is the http://libraryhospital.blogspot.com/2010/10/second-maud-hart-lovelace-reading.html Maud Hart Lovelace Reading Challenge? She wrote the Betsy-Tacy series, set in Mankato around the turn of the century. Some of my favorite books, growing up, and I still occasionally re-read. Every Minnesotan I've met knows about the children's blizzard, but hardly anyone seems to know about these books!

Anyhow, back to WWF.


----------



## cargalmn

CNDudley said:


> Jody and Cargalmn--did you know this month is the http://libraryhospital.blogspot.com/2010/10/second-maud-hart-lovelace-reading.html Maud Hart Lovelace Reading Challenge? She wrote the Betsy-Tacy series, set in Mankato around the turn of the century. Some of my favorite books, growing up, and I still occasionally re-read. Every Minnesotan I've met knows about the children's blizzard, but hardly anyone seems to know about these books!
> 
> Anyhow, back to WWF.


I did NOT know that!! I grew up reading the Betsy-Tacy series, and still have all of them (or at least most of them). My "Betsy's Wedding" copy is really special. It's a *first* edition from 1955, in really good condition, and it's autographed!!

{edit} - ok, I'm an idiot because i just realized that my copy of this book could be worth some money?? i wonder how i find out...

Too funny - I was just in San Diego a week ago and met a gal named "Taci" and I had to tell her about this series...LOL And after I told her about that, I remember thinking "hmmm, it would be fun to re-read that whole series." Now I have another reason!!


----------



## CNDudley

cargalmn said:


> I did NOT know that!! I grew up reading the Betsy-Tacy series, and still have all of them (or at least most of them). My "Betsy's Wedding" copy is really special. It's a *first* edition from 1955, in really good condition, and it's autographed!!
> 
> {edit} - ok, I'm an idiot because i just realized that my copy of this book could be worth some money?? i wonder how i find out...
> 
> Too funny - I was just in San Diego a week ago and met a gal named "Taci" and I had to tell her about this series...LOL And after I told her about that, I remember thinking "hmmm, it would be fun to re-read that whole series." Now I have another reason!!


Oooh!!! An autographed copy. I am so envious. I told my girls that the next time we're in MN (only ever been there once), we're hitting Mankato.

And then, on the WWF front, I just want everyone to beware of playing Zsuzsu the Rabid Yankee Fan during the baseball playoffs. Not only did she beat me last night, but I was gloated upon.


----------



## cargalmn

CNDudley said:


> Oooh!!! An autographed copy. I am so envious. I told my girls that the next time we're in MN (only ever been there once), we're hitting Mankato.
> 
> And then, on the WWF front, I just want everyone to beware of playing Zsuzsu the Rabid Yankee Fan during the baseball playoffs. Not only did she beat me last night, but I was gloated upon.


After calling my Mom about the series, I discovered that she/I/we have a total of 3 hardcover autographed books by Maud Hart Lovelace: Betsy's Wedding, Betsy-Tacy and Winona's Pony Cart.  She said her mom bought them for her birthday/christmas and got them autographed in Minneapolis (Mom grew up in Detroit Lakes which is in northwestern MN).

I'm playing ZsuZsu right now in WWF - she beat me the first time so I'm trying to ratchet up my game. LOLOL


----------



## Cindy416

My name is on the list in the first or second post, but I quit playing WWF a long time ago, as I seemed to never have time. I have put the app back on my iPad now, and would be interested in playing. My name is Cindy416, in case you're looking for easy fodder. (I guess I'll have to see if I able to login to my account. If not, I'll be back here with another username. (I am really good with words, but never have any apps open that suggest extremely unusual words (especially the "X" words   )


----------



## ZsuZsu

CNDudley said:


> Oooh!!! An autographed copy. I am so envious. I told my girls that the next time we're in MN (only ever been there once), we're hitting Mankato.
> 
> And then, on the WWF front, I just want everyone to beware of playing Zsuzsu the Rabid Yankee Fan during the baseball playoffs. Not only did she beat me last night, but I was gloated upon.


Just to clarify- I was NOT gloating, I was CELEBRATING!!!!


----------



## akagriff

cargalmn said:


> After calling my Mom about the series, I discovered that she/I/we have a total of 3 hardcover autographed books by Maud Hart Lovelace: Betsy's Wedding, Betsy-Tacy and Winona's Pony Cart.  She said her mom bought them for her birthday/christmas and got them autographed in Minneapolis (Mom grew up in Detroit Lakes which is in northwestern MN).
> 
> I'm playing ZsuZsu right now in WWF - she beat me the first time so I'm trying to ratchet up my game. LOLOL


I just set my iPad down and walked away from wwf last night. I couldn't watch the game and play at the same time. That zsuzsu is a Gloating Yankee fan. I explained that last nights loss was just in the overall series game plan for the twins

You should take a walnut grove/Mankato tour, or go during Larua Ingles Wilder days. Mankato is not an exciting town.


----------



## ZsuZsu

I am FEELING the love today, ladies!!  lol

Are you ready Jody?  Pettitte vs Pavano in about 1 hour....  This is going to be a great series no matter what the eventual outcome!!


----------



## akagriff

Go twins!


----------



## drenee

Sorry I have not been playing regularly lately.  It was nice to take my turns this evening.
deb


----------



## CNDudley

cargalmn said:


> After calling my Mom about the series, I discovered that she/I/we have a total of 3 hardcover autographed books by Maud Hart Lovelace: Betsy's Wedding, Betsy-Tacy and Winona's Pony Cart.  She said her mom bought them for her birthday/christmas and got them autographed in Minneapolis (Mom grew up in Detroit Lakes which is in northwestern MN).
> 
> I'm playing ZsuZsu right now in WWF - she beat me the first time so I'm trying to ratchet up my game. LOLOL


*(Squelching my envy)* That is so very very cool. I'm re-reading Carney's House Party for the Maud Hart Lovelace reading challenge I mentioned, but simultaneously my book club is reading Peyton Place. The contrast is hilarious. Night and day. PP: small town where everyone is getting drunk/molested/hiding secrets/having sex in the backyard/dropping dead (you name it). CHP: small town house party full of decent, fun people. Ha ha.

Jody--so sorry to hear Mankato is boring. Still want to visit. I know a woman from DeSmet and had a thousand questions for her. Can you imagine hailing from the Little Town on the Prairie?

On the other topic--speaking of ratcheting up one's game, those Twins better get in gear because ZsuZsu will become COMPLETELY UNMANAGEABLE if she is not put in her place!


----------



## luvshihtzu

My first year of college was at Mankato State back when it was a small state college.  Mankato was very boring then too.  Sounds like not much has changed.
Even though I grew up in Southern Minnesota, I never heard of the Betsy/Tacy Series.  Was more into the Laura Ingalls Wilder Series of books.


----------



## CNDudley

luvshihtzu said:


> My first year of college was at Mankato State back when it was a small state college. Mankato was very boring then too. Sounds like not much has changed.
> Even though I grew up in Southern Minnesota, I never heard of the Betsy/Tacy Series. Was more into the Laura Ingalls Wilder Series of books.


Okay, I cannot believe Mankato isn't milking this fame for all it's worth! Forks knew enough to cash in, big time.


----------



## DD

Leslie, I'm so sorry.  I accidentally declined your game.  Do you want to go ahead and start another?


----------



## cargalmn

CNDudley said:


> *(Squelching my envy)* That is so very very cool. I'm re-reading Carney's House Party for the Maud Hart Lovelace reading challenge I mentioned, but simultaneously my book club is reading Peyton Place. The contrast is hilarious. Night and day. PP: small town where everyone is getting drunk/molested/hiding secrets/having sex in the backyard/dropping dead (you name it). CHP: small town house party full of decent, fun people. Ha ha.
> 
> Jody--so sorry to hear Mankato is boring. Still want to visit. I know a woman from DeSmet and had a thousand questions for her. Can you imagine hailing from the Little Town on the Prairie?
> 
> On the other topic--speaking of ratcheting up one's game, those Twins better get in gear because ZsuZsu will become COMPLETELY UNMANAGEABLE if she is not put in her place!


I've never read Carney's House Party!! I'll have to see if that's available for my Kindle.  I just finished reading Little Women (and accidentally read/finished Good Women; in my free version there were one book?) and because that was a harder read, I'm reading, um {gulp} Kendra Wilkinson's autobiography. Talk about night & day. LOLOL I totally get what you're talking about!!

and Booooooo, Twins, booooooo!!! They couldn't even pull one game out!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Sorry I flaked out on so many of you. So much going on lately. I got into a funk and kind of turned in on myself. I just got an iPad today and I'm trying to ease back into playing. I promise to do better.


----------



## Jane917

Luvmy4brats said:


> Sorry I flaked out on so many of you. So much going on lately. I got into a funk and kind of turned in on myself. I just got an iPad today and I'm trying to ease back into playing. I promise to do better.


Heather, start a game with me when you are ready.


----------



## Cindy416

Sure would be nice if I could remember the login info that I used when I set up my account several months ago.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Cindy416 said:


> Sure would be nice if I could remember the login info that I used when I set up my account several months ago.


If you know which address it was, you can get them to reset the password... I almost had to do that today.

Go to the bottom of the page and click on the little question mark.. It'll take you to NewToy's website and you can do it.


----------



## Cindy416

Thanks, Heather. It's a bit embarrassing to have forgotten my login info, but I suppose I thought I wouldn't lay it any more, since my iPad was 16 GB, and I was trying to weed out apps that I didn't use much. Now that I have a 64 GB iPad, I have room for everything that I want.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Cindy416 said:


> Thanks, Heather. It's a bit embarrassing to have forgotten my login info, but I suppose I thought I wouldn't lay it any more, since my iPad was 16 GB, and I was trying to weed out apps that I didn't use much. Now that I have a 64 GB iPad, I have room for everything that I want.


I got the 64gb too.. I'm very happy I did now. After putting some of my TV shows, movies, music.. etc, I have about 22gb left.. I've got room for tons of stuff!


----------



## CNDudley

Luvmy4brats said:


> I got the 64gb too.. I'm very happy I did now. After putting some of my TV shows, movies, music.. etc, I have about 22gb left.. I've got room for tons of stuff!


My husband just got one too, and is loving it. And I'm happiest about getting the hand-me-down Kindle.


----------



## luvmy4brats

CNDudley said:


> My husband just got one too, and is loving it. And I'm happiest about getting the hand-me-down Kindle.


As soon as I brought the iPad home, one of my daughters asked if she could have my Kindle... Um NO!


----------



## Cindy416

Luvmy4brats said:


> As soon as I brought the iPad home, one of my daughters asked if she could have my Kindle... Um NO!


I know what you mean, Heather. I prefer reading on my Kindle to reading on my iPad, my iPhone, or my computer. In a pinch, those will do, but the Kindle is much easier on my eyes. I don't have anyone who wanted my Kindle when I got my iPad, but I'd have not given the Kindle up.


----------



## eldereno

My WwF has been sending a message since last night.  I cannot stop it.  I can't view anything else, any of my games, make any moves, etc.  Anyone else having problems?  What do I do?


----------



## cargalmn

eldereno said:


> My WwF has been sending a message since last night. I cannot stop it. I can't view anything else, any of my games, make any moves, etc. Anyone else having problems? What do I do?


What device are you playing on? I have an iPod Touch with multitasking - which means that if i quickly double-click on the round button at the bottom of the screen, a sort of scrolling panel comes up. Find WWF and hold on it (like you're going to delete it) and you'll see a "minus" appear over it. Click the "minus" and the application will stop running in the background - that will stop your message from sending.

Only works if you have a multitasking device/OS though...


----------



## eldereno

cargalmn said:


> What device are you playing on? I have an iPod Touch with multitasking - which means that if i quickly double-click on the round button at the bottom of the screen, a sort of scrolling panel comes up. Find WWF and hold on it (like you're going to delete it) and you'll see a "minus" appear over it. Click the "minus" and the application will stop running in the background - that will stop your message from sending.
> 
> Only works if you have a multitasking device/OS though...


Thanks...I play on aniPod Touch and I guess it is one with multitasking because it worked!!!! Thank you. Guess I should read the user brochure someday and figure out what features I have!!!!

Thank you again!


----------



## Leslie

Hey, I need some help!

I switch between playing WwF on my iPhone and iPad, although I play more on my iPhone. Anyway, the iPad shows a whole bunch of very old games (which I know have been finished) as being open. As a result, it won't let me start any new games (although I can start games on the iPhone). I can't resign the old games because of all of them, it's the other person's turn. Does anyone know how I can clear out the memory and get rid of these old games, so I can start new ones on the iPad? Some of them are showing as being 58 days old and older. They are from months ago.

Thanks in advance,

Leslie


----------



## Linjeakel

Leslie said:


> Hey, I need some help!
> 
> I switch between playing WwF on my iPhone and iPad, although I play more on my iPhone. Anyway, the iPad shows a whole bunch of very old games (which I know have been finished) as being open. As a result, it won't let me start any new games (although I can start games on the iPhone). I can't resign the old games because of all of them, it's the other person's turn. Does anyone know how I can clear out the memory and get rid of these old games, so I can start new ones on the iPad? Some of them are showing as being 58 days old and older. They are from months ago.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Leslie


That doesn't seem right. I switch between devices too and each time I open the game it updates to sync with the other. Something seems to have gone wrong on yours and I would suggest you delete the app and then redownload/sync it.


----------



## Leslie

Thanks, Lin. That seems to have done the trick...

L


----------



## rho

Sorry I've bee slow everyone the plague hubby gave me has morphed into bronchitis. I tried to catch up in the doctors office the other day but he was too quick for me to make much of a dent in my games .. I hate being slow but I am just looking at the letters not seeing any words right now.  I'll be back soon I swear!


----------



## cargalmn

Just a heads up for anyone that I have an open game with (I'll never remember everyone - but MaineWriter, ZsuZsu, Ziastar & Linjeakel are a few)...I actually went INTO the office today where there's no WiFi...I won't be back online w/WWF until later tonight (tonight's my haircut!!!!)...

Since I normally play like a fiend, I wanted to give everyone a heads up re the ~24 hour delay.


----------



## ZsuZsu

Carglamn- I will try to get through the day without you...  
I am so excited for you about your hair cut tonight!!! I know it is going to turn out fabulous and you are going to feel so good about the donation.... please, please PLEASE post pics of the "new and even more spectacular Cargalmn" when it is done!


----------



## Linjeakel

cargalmn said:


> Just a heads up for anyone that I have an open game with (I'll never remember everyone - but MaineWriter, ZsuZsu, Ziastar & Linjeakel are a few)...I actually went INTO the office today where there's no WiFi...I won't be back online w/WWF until later tonight (tonight's my haircut!!!!)...
> 
> Since I normally play like a fiend, I wanted to give everyone a heads up re the ~24 hour delay.


Don't worry - that's the beauty of WWF - you can play at whatever speed is convenient for you. We'll still be here when you get back!


----------



## drenee

I have not been playing as often as I was before either, and I appreciate everyone being patient.  
deb


----------



## CNDudley

Luvshihtzu and I have been writing a Kindle short together with our latest board words. She didn't think anyone would pay $ for it, but I know she's mistaken.

How could you not be sucked in by a first sentence like "Veena Bortz waited for the perv behind the beech tree"?


----------



## ak rain

anyone want a slow easy win? I am ready for some games
alkazoo = ak rain
sylvia


----------



## akagriff

CNDudley said:


> Luvshihtzu and I have been writing a Kindle short together with our latest board words. She didn't think anyone would pay $ for it, but I know she's mistaken.
> 
> How could you not be sucked in by a first sentence like "Veena Bortz waited for the perv behind the beech tree"?


That's funny


----------



## CNDudley

akagriff said:


> That's funny


Ha! And then Luvshihtzu played "sicko." So now Veena Bortz has been joined by a perv AND a sicko. This is worth at least $2.99.


----------



## CandyTX

I'm candytx on Words With Friends (I have an iphone touch) and [email protected] on WordWise (which is what I use most often with my Evo)


----------



## spoiled brat

I play Scrabble on Facebook! I think I will add Words with Friends on my Ipad...I will play with you... 
I have to warn you, I am back at Scrabble...


----------



## drenee

Leslie and I used to play Scrabble.  I play Scrabble with my son and his wife.  
deb


----------



## spoiled brat

I MEANT to say I am BAD at Scrabble, sheeeshhhhh I can't spell..hee hee


----------



## drenee

hahahaha.  
deb


----------



## rho

Anyone else slow to not happening on updates tonight. I keep going in circles with no update. Will keep trying..


----------



## spoiled brat

How do you scramble the letters? or do you have to just leave them the way they are on the rack?


----------



## JCBeam

spoiled brat said:


> How do you scramble the letters? or do you have to just leave them the way they are on the rack?


Just swipe them and they will move to the spot you swipe 'em to. . .


----------



## cargalmn

spoiled brat said:


> How do you scramble the letters? or do you have to just leave them the way they are on the rack?


If you give your iPod a shake, it will mix up the letters for you so that you might "see" words better.


----------



## akagriff

Is anyone having problems playing today?


----------



## Leslie

I beat Dollcrazy, 429-389. I think that may be a first.

L


----------



## CNDudley

Leslie said:


> I beat Dollcrazy, 429-389. I think that may be a first.
> 
> L


Ooh! Lucky you, Leslie. I told her that when I'm only down 100 points, I consider that "neck and neck."


----------



## dollcrazy

CNDudley said:


> Ooh! Lucky you, Leslie. I told her that when I'm only down 100 points, I consider that "neck and neck."


Come on now, you've both beat me several times. I guess I better try harder. (LOL)


----------



## ibrewalot

WOW!  I haven't been on this thread for a while...I can't believe it's up to 52 pages!  I've been nestled in with my usual 3-4 people playing (Betsy, Sharynzwords and Leslie).  There have been some really close games.  Great fun!


----------



## drenee

This game is one of my favorites.  I love being able to play at my own pace.  
Thank you all for being patient with me the last few weeks.
deb


----------



## spoiled brat

I have 3 people that I added to my Words with Friends, and they haven't replied or played. It has been 8 days, how do I delete them from the game and get them off my Ipad? Anyone know? thank you


----------



## kindlemama

spoiled brat said:


> I have 3 people that I added to my Words with Friends, and they haven't replied or played. It has been 8 days, how do I delete them from the game and get them off my Ipad? Anyone know? thank you


You just have to wait for them to drop off; I think it takes 3 or 4 weeks. Hang in there, it will eventually happen -- it shows as the other person resigning.


----------



## spoiled brat

Thank you..this sounds silly but I feel sort of insulted and ignored, like a little kid asking friends to play and not getting picked...and here I am 59 years old, think I would have thicker skin, huh!


----------



## kindlemama

spoiled brat said:


> Thank you..this sounds silly but I feel sort of insulted and ignored, like a little kid asking friends to play and not getting picked...and here I am 59 years old, think I would have thicker skin, huh!


Ha, ha, I know what you mean.

If you want, start a game with me: jjjmom. : )


----------



## spoiled brat

I am not very good, bad actually...sure you wanna play? I tend to just play regular everyday words, not words that I have never seen or heard. I play Scrabble on Facebook with my sister-in-law, she is a fanatic, I swear, the words she plays are so odd and unusual.


----------



## kindlemama

spoiled brat said:


> I am not very good, bad actually...sure you wanna play? I tend to just play regular everyday words, not words that I have never seen or heard. I play Scrabble on Facebook with my sister-in-law, she is a fanatic, I swear, the words she plays are so odd and unusual.


Sure. I just know everyday words too. Most of the weird words I come up with are either made up (just rearranging my letters in hopes something works) or ones that other people have played against me. It's just fun to play. : )


----------



## spoiled brat

Great! I will start a game. Nice to meet you... 
Let the games begin....


----------



## spoiled brat

I tried to start a game with you Kindlemama, put the Friends with Words couldn't find you, do I just type in Kindlemama?


----------



## spoiled brat

OHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh never mind, I think I figured it out...wow, it is so good to have a brain..at least sometimes...


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> I beat Dollcrazy, 429-389. I think that may be a first.
> 
> L


Congratulations! Now I can add to MY list of accomplishments: I ONCE beat someone who ONCE beat Dollcrazy!


----------



## rho

spoiled brat said:


> I am not very good, bad actually...sure you wanna play? I tend to just play regular everyday words, not words that I have never seen or heard. I play Scrabble on Facebook with my sister-in-law, she is a fanatic, I swear, the words she plays are so odd and unusual.


I play if you'd like. - I'm Rho1640


----------



## eldereno

kindlemama said:


> Ha, ha, I know what you mean.
> 
> If you want, start a game with me: jjjmom. : )


Be careful about playing with jjjmom.....she is very good. Beats me 99% of the time!!!!!


----------



## drenee

Spoiled brat, I understand how you feel. I try to stay active in my games evenwhen I'm getting my butt kicked. If I go longer than a day I feel bad. I have never tried playing against a random player. I just play with my KB friends and my kids. 
deb


----------



## spoiled brat

KB players are all I am playing too...except for friends and sister-in-law on Facebook. I have 3 KB players who are ignoring me, oh I hope they drop off my IPad.
I am not good at all, and seem to make the simplest words, but I do have fun.


----------



## ak rain

i am no good but every once in a while I get to play a great word. usuallly not enough to over top but its enough for me. then I do win occasionally. 
sylvia


----------



## brucesarte

Add me too!  I love to play!


brew2727 is my screen name on WWF and on Chess with Friends


----------



## lynninva

The app store had an update for WWF. One of the features is an updated dictionary. Now if I could just remember the words I have tried previously that were not accepted.


----------



## ibrewalot

Betsy...where'd you go?  You were beating me but then resigned.  Everything ok on your end?


----------



## Jane917

Betsy resigned my game too. Let me know when you are ready to play again, Betsy!


----------



## Linjeakel

Betsy resigned a game with me too - though she hadn't played her turn for some time. Hope everything's OK.


----------



## drenee

Betsy resigned mine also.  I thought she just got tired of me being no competition.  
Hope everything is okay.  
deb


----------



## spoiled brat

If a person tries to start a game and the person who is asked to play doesn't want to, it would be kind and nice if you would just decline instead of ignoring the request.


----------



## JCBeam

spoiled brat said:


> If a person tries to start a game and the person who is asked to play doesn't want to, it would be kind and nice if you would just decline instead of ignoring the request.


What's your WWF name? I invited you, or tried, using "spoiled brat".


----------



## spoiled brat

Actually it is Janeshicks not Spoiled Brat on WWF.


----------



## spoiled brat

Hi JCBeam, I tried to WWF you but can't connect, what is your user name? ...


----------



## JCBeam

spoiled brat said:


> Hi JCBeam, I tried to WWF you but can't connect, what is your user name? ...


It's jcb19. . . . unfortunately, no wi-fi access at work; so I usually play at night.

If you start a game, I'll definitely play


----------



## Linjeakel

Can I just apologise to anyone I'm currently playing a game with for being a bit lax with taking my turn. Things are a bit hectic at the moment and I'm struggling to find time to play - plus as I'm in the UK I'm probably on a different schedule to most of my opponents. I hope to have normal service resumed by the weekend, if not before.


----------



## CNDudley

Hey, for all of us who lose OVER AND OVER to dollcrazy, I thought it was worth mentioning that the last time I only lost by 12 points!!!! And I might have pulled off a genuine victory, had she not, in her last move, scored 75 or so points for the third time of the game...  

Chrustt


----------



## luvshihtzu

Chrustt,
When I saw that you were posting a message, for a moment I thought you might be gloating over your recent win with me. : )  One of these days I am going to try Dollcrazy.  Haven't got my nerve up yet.  She has quite a reputation.


----------



## Anne

I am going to finish the game I am playing then I am going to take a break for a while.


----------



## rho

I generally play once a day and unless people are on and playing at the same time and I see them play while I am on it is the next day before I play again...I am such a creature of habit ..    I had one good word this week that I added an A and got a bunch of points .... I live for surprises like that


----------



## CNDudley

luvshihtzu said:


> Chrustt,
> When I saw that you were posting a message, for a moment I thought you might be gloating over your recent win with me. : ) One of these days I am going to try Dollcrazy. Haven't got my nerve up yet. She has quite a reputation.


Luvshihtzu, I would never be able to post a gloating message when I beat you because I'm crying so hard with joy that I can hardly type.


----------



## drenee

CNDudley said:


> Luvshihtzu, I would never be able to post a gloating message when I beat you because I'm crying so hard with joy that I can hardly type.


Hahahaha.
deb


----------



## spoiled brat

I am having so much fun. Loosing, but having fun. I am not very good at this. I work in the afternoons, come home, make dinner, and finally get to my wonderful IPad. Sometimes in the morning I get to play some. Thank all of you who have patience with me.


----------



## akagriff

Can we do a roll call of players to see who is still playing?  Include your wwf i.d. if you are open to new games.

Akagriff


----------



## ibrewalot

I'm still playing...Ibrewalot


----------



## spoiled brat

I am still playing, although not quickly. I am not very good either, but it is still fun. name: janeshicks


----------



## CandyTX

I am, but no one ever plays with me from here LOL - I'm CandyTX, I sometimes play several times per day and sometimes not for a few days. I use it on my Touch (it's coming soon to Android devices according to the makers) WooHoo! I forget to check the Touch sometimes.

Also, I don't use a dictionary or any cheat/hint sights... it's just me and my brain (which can be scary)  I prefer to play with people that do the same.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I'm still playing slowly - Sandra Soulflower


----------



## kindlemama

I'm still playing -- jjjmom


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Still playing  ggirl003


----------



## lynninva

Still playing also:  lynninva

During the week, I mainly play in the evening; I play a little more frequently when I am home on the weekends (especially if football is on TV). With all the holiday activities, I expect I will be on-line less in the next month or so.  I'm also OK with games where people only have time to play once or twice a week.


----------



## ak rain

not well and half my day is spent out of cell range.
alkazoo on wwf

sylvia


----------



## Linjeakel

Still playing - same name - Linjeakel - I'm in the UK though so probably playing at the opposite end of the day to most of my opponents and my playing time is limited. I'd say my win lose rate is about 50/50 so room for improvement there!


----------



## Jane917

I'm still playing......and I just beat Leslie.....a rare occurrence!

Jane917


----------



## Gayle

I'm still playing and really having a good time whether I win or lose!  I'm ZiaStar on WWF.

Gayle


----------



## cargalmn

I'm still playing - I don't use cheat programs/websites, but I definitely luck into words now & then.  

same call as here - cargalmn.  I'm loving all my KB "regulars" that I've been playing the past 4 - 8 weeks!!


----------



## CandyTX

cargalmn said:


> I'm still playing - I don't use cheat programs/websites, but I definitely luck into words now & then.


Heh, I'm the same way... "well, that's a word structure anyway"... "oh look, that's an actual word!!!!!"


----------



## Emmalita

I'm still playing.  My wwf name is Emmalita


----------



## CNDudley

Still addicted! No dictionaries here, either. The skill level description helps, too.

Dollcrazy kills me regularly.
Luvshihtzu usually beats me.
Akagriff, Jeterbelle, and Zsuzsu and I win some and lose some.
BetsyQuilter got sick of us all and left, I think.

I'll challenge some of you here, and we'll give it a spin.

Chrustt


----------



## cargalmn

Ok, I'll add skill level...

Just got my butt handed to me for the first time by dollcrazy (having a second go at her now, LOL)
MaineWriter wins maybe 80% (?), but I pull out a really good game every now & then  
Akagriff, Zsuzsu, Linjeakel, Juanita (jcb19) and ZiaStar - we all win some & lose some

Heather
aka CarGalMN

ps, Christina, just sent you a game request


----------



## JCBeam

I'm still playing -- jcb19

Skill level? Well, once I moved passed the thrill and excitement of being able to make a word, any wod, without thought to placement, I've graduated from losing 99% of my games to about 50-50.  I learned real quick, placement is key, along with *a lot of luck in getting the right letters at the right time*.

I'm always up for a game! (play mostly early evening on, EST)


----------



## Meemo

I still play - embranch


----------



## Jane917

Is anyone else noticing slow updates tonight? My iTouch has been trying to send a message now for about 1/2 hour.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Jane917 said:


> Is anyone else noticing slow updates tonight? My iTouch has been trying to send a message now for about 1/2 hour.


Mine keeps going into repair mode. Ugh. So annoying


----------



## Anne

I not playing right now. I am taking a break until after Christmas. I will post here when I am playing again.


----------



## eldereno

Still playing, don't use a dictionary (but I do play around with letters and sometimes come up with a word I did not know was a word!!!!), getting better (but jjjmom beats me almost all of the time), learning, and having fun!  Same name as here-----eldereno.


----------



## CNDudley

Anyone had the issue where they click to go into WWF and get a message saying the game is being "repaired" and don't exit? Then you come back to your games and find one or more has "died." It gets listed in past games with a big red box with a line through it. These dead games never drop off. 

It's happened to me and to my sister. Suggestions?


----------



## JCBeam

CNDudley said:


> Anyone had the issue where they click to go into WWF and get a message saying the game is being "repaired" and don't exit? Then you come back to your games and find one or more has "died." It gets listed in past games with a big red box with a line through it. These dead games never drop off.
> 
> It's happened to me and to my sister. Suggestions?


They DO drop off. . . eventually. Has happened to me once or twice. What to do or how to prevent it, I've no clue.


----------



## akagriff

An app update has just been posted.
Moving around tiles when it's not your turn


----------



## Leslie

Dollcrazy and I have a rather amazing game going right now...

I opened with a bingo: REGULAR
She followed with a bingo: HORRIBLE
I followed with WHELK which had a triple letter for the K so I got a bunch of points
She followed with another bingo: ANTLERED
I bingo-ed on that: VENETIAN
She played ILEX for a bunch of points
Then I bingo-ed on the K of WHELK with CANIKINS and scored 137!!

I am leading for the moment but I am not breathing easy...

L


----------



## ibrewalot

Leslie said:


> Dollcrazy and I have a rather amazing game going right now...
> 
> I opened with a bingo: REGULAR
> She followed with a bingo: HORRIBLE
> I followed with WHELK which had a triple letter for the K so I got a bunch of points
> She followed with another bingo: ANTLERED
> I bingo-ed on that: VENETIAN
> She played ILEX for a bunch of points
> Then I bingo-ed on the K of WHELK with CANIKINS and scored 137!!
> 
> I am leading for the moment but I am not breathing easy...
> 
> L


I'm glad you take it easy on me when we play! You two are hard-core!


----------



## Leslie

So much depends on the letters that you get. Some games, I am grateful if I can spell CAT. LOL

L


----------



## Cindy416

Leslie said:


> So much depends on the letters that you get. Some games, I am grateful if I can spell CAT. LOL
> 
> L


I played a game with Megan the other day, and had 4 trays of letters in a row with one 1 vowel between them. I even did a tile exchange (not all tiles, but most of them), and still came up with NO vowels. Geesh.


----------



## CNDudley

Leslie said:


> Dollcrazy and I have a rather amazing game going right now...
> 
> I opened with a bingo: REGULAR
> She followed with a bingo: HORRIBLE
> I followed with WHELK which had a triple letter for the K so I got a bunch of points
> She followed with another bingo: ANTLERED
> I bingo-ed on that: VENETIAN
> She played ILEX for a bunch of points
> Then I bingo-ed on the K of WHELK with CANIKINS and scored 137!!
> 
> I am leading for the moment but I am not breathing easy...
> 
> L


Sheesh! Now I know that dollcrazy is babying me. I think when she hits 200 pts up, she just shuts her eyes and drags her finger around on the screen and then sends it, so I don't get too demoralized.


----------



## cargalmn

Cindy416 said:


> I played a game with Megan the other day, and had 4 trays of letters in a row with one 1 vowel between them. I even did a tile exchange (not all tiles, but most of them), and still came up with NO vowels. Geesh.


UGH, I have the opposite problem - I end up with all vowels! I'd take consonants over vowels though...too bad we couldn't arrange some kind of switch. LOL


----------



## cargalmn

Leslie said:


> Dollcrazy and I have a rather amazing game going right now...
> 
> I opened with a bingo: REGULAR
> She followed with a bingo: HORRIBLE
> I followed with WHELK which had a triple letter for the K so I got a bunch of points
> She followed with another bingo: ANTLERED
> I bingo-ed on that: VENETIAN
> She played ILEX for a bunch of points
> Then I bingo-ed on the K of WHELK with CANIKINS and scored 137!!
> 
> I am leading for the moment but I am not breathing easy...
> 
> L


Wow, WHAT a game!! Good luck - let us know how it turns out!!


----------



## ZsuZsu

I'm still playing, and always up for new "WWF friends"!!!
I am a decent player (I think) and generally win a few and lose a few.... never tried a game against dollcrazy though- I definitely don't think I am ready to get completely slaughtered!!!

My hubby is still playing too- and I think he is a better player than I am (but please don't tell him that- his head is big enough already!)

I'm zsuzu and my hubby is jeterbelle


----------



## Cindy416

ZsuZsu said:


> I'm still playing, and always up for new "WWF friends"!!!
> I am a decent player (I think) and generally win a few and lose a few.... never tried a game against dollcrazy though- I definitely don't think I am ready to get completely slaughtered!!!
> 
> My hubby is still playing too- and I think he is a better player than I am (but please don't tell him that- his head is big enough already!)
> 
> I'm zsuzu and my hubby is jeterbelle


I'll have to start a game with you. My daughter and I play now that we have iPads, and sometimes one or the other of us gets too busy to play regularly. I'm Cindy416. (I'm hoping that I've used up my chances at having absolutely NO vowels, as that's happened several times in the last game. I beat my daughter pretty soundly on the previous games, and she's extremely competitive, so I think she found a way to jinx me.  )


----------



## Scott Neumyer

I'm scottneumyer on Words With Friends.


----------



## jleer

I'm up for a game.  jleer


----------



## Jane917

Some WWF players have cute little icons on name tiles. Where do get them?


----------



## JCBeam

Jane917 said:


> Some WWF players have cute little icons on name tiles. Where do get them?


Emoticons app. I know some people had problems using it with iPad. I did it on my iTouch; I can't be certain, but I think it carried over to my iPad. There are paid versions of the app, but I used the free app.


----------



## Gayle

At first, they only worked on the iTouch, but after recent updates, they now work on the iPad.  I'm not sure if the iPad update or Emoticons update made the difference...maybe both! Lol!


----------



## Jane917

There seem to be zillions of emoticons apps. Can you narrow it down?


----------



## Emmalita

The emoticon app I use is called Emoji.  It's the free version.


----------



## JCBeam

Emmalita said:


> The emoticon app I use is called Emoji. It's the free version.


That's what I use as well.....


----------



## sharyn

Hi all! Happy New Year! I've been MIA on the Kindleboards, although  not on WWF. I just sent invites to several new games...

Sharyn
sharynzwords


----------



## Gayle

Emmalita said:


> The emoticon app I use is called Emoji. It's the free version.


That's the one I use also.


----------



## Jane917

I downloaded Emoji, but I am not sure what to do with it.


----------



## Emmalita

Jane917 said:


> I downloaded Emoji, but I am not sure what to do with it.


Once you download, you have to enable the app. I can't remember what else has to be done, but after it's enabled, you can press the little world button on your keyboard to the left of the space bar and the emoticon icons will show up. After you're done inserting your emoticons, you just press the little world button again, and you go back to your regular English keyboard.


----------



## eldereno

I downloaded the app, emoji, enabled it for my IPod Touch.  When I go into my to do list, it shows the global sign to use to access the emoticons BUT that same global sign is not on the keyboard when I make a message in WWF's.  What's with that


----------



## drenee

You have to turn your phone off and back on for it to work properly. 
deb


----------



## cmg.sweet

I just got my ipod touch and downloaded this game.  I am Corywwf if anyone wants an easy opponent


----------



## Linjeakel

One of my regular opponents on WWF is jcb19 - JCBeam here on KB - but she hasn't made a move on our current game in about 8 days nor posted on KB for about 10 days either as far as I can tell. I know how it is to suddenly have too many commitments or unexpected problems and you can't get online or play for a few days, but this seems an unusually long time. Does anyone know if she's ok?


----------



## Jane917

She last played a word with me 8 days ago. Maybe she is on hiatus. How nice of you to check, though.


----------



## spoiled brat

I started a game with Jane917 9 days ago and have never gotten a response or a decline. How come?


----------



## Jane917

I wouldlove to play you, but I don't see a game that was started. I have never declined a game, at least on purpose. Your game is not on my lineup. Would you mind starting another game with me? Thanks.


----------



## spoiled brat

So sorry Jane, I had typed in Jane719. It started a game so I thought it was you. I have been looking at that name for 9 days now. I thought you were ignoring me because I am not that good at WWF. So sorry, I didn't mean to be rude.


----------



## Jane917

spoiled brat said:


> So sorry Jane, I had typed in Jane719. It started a game so I thought it was you. I have been looking at that name for 9 days now. I thought you were ignoring me because I am not that good at WWF. So sorry, I didn't mean to be rude.


I didn't think you were being rude. I am glad the mistake was cleared and we are now playing a game.


----------



## kindlemama

Linjeakel said:


> One of my regular opponents on WWF is jcb19 - JCBeam here on KB - but she hasn't made a move on our current game in about 8 days nor posted on KB for about 10 days either as far as I can tell. I know how it is to suddenly have too many commitments or unexpected problems and you can't get online or play for a few days, but this seems an unusually long time. Does anyone know if she's ok?


She made a play on our game this morning, so she should be back for all. 

Has WWF been resetting/repairing for anyone else? It's happened to me about 5 times in the past few weeks, the last time being this morning. All my games come back up okay, with the exception of Jane917(!) once. I think it was sometime last week when hers came back saying that she had beat me, with one of those red boxes with the line through it, even though we were in the middle of a game. We have since restarted a new game.  (spoiled brat, she's good, so watch out! )

As long as I'm here, has this happened to anyone else: 
I'm playing around with my letters during my turn in a game; someone makes a move in another one of my games at the same time. The letters I'm playing around with end up freezing where they are (even mid-flight), and the only way for me to fix it is to hit the game (under Your Move) and start again. Sometimes, but not too often, I have to leave the WWF app completely and come back in.

It's not that big of a deal, just annoying sometimes. (I'm on an iPad, if that matters.)


----------



## drenee

My letters freeze once in a while.  (iPhone)  It will fix itself when I close out the app and open it again.
deb


----------



## Jane917

kindlemama said:


> Has WWF been resetting/repairing for anyone else? It's happened to me about 5 times in the past few weeks, the last time being this morning. All my games come back up okay, with the exception of Jane917(!) once. I think it was sometime last week when hers came back saying that she had beat me, with one of those red boxes with the line through it, even though we were in the middle of a game. We have since restarted a new game.  (spoiled brat, she's good, so watch out! )


Thanks for the compliment, KM, but I lose more than 1/2 the time! I only had one game that I remember that quit midway and has a red box with a circle with a line through it. It was with Jjjmom, and says she beat me! The past couple of weeks I have not had any of the repairing issues you are having. I play mostly on my iTouch, but sometimes play in my iPad.


----------



## kindlemama

Jane917 said:


> Thanks for the compliment, KM, but I lose more than 1/2 the time! I only had one game that I remember that quit midway and has a red box with a circle with a line through it. It was with Jjjmom, and says she beat me! The past couple of weeks I have not had any of the repairing issues you are having. I play mostly on my iTouch, but sometimes play in my iPad.


LOL, Jane917 -- I'm jjjmom! And I'm sure that was the same game that said you'd beat me!

I noticed this morning I had another game of yours that said you'd beat me with the red box, but since our current game was still up, I just figured that was the old game we're talking about. Only thing is, it said the last move was made 18 hours ago, and I know the incident we're talking about happened a lot longer ago than that.

Jane917, are you able to play the same (WWF) games on you iTouch and your iPad? Now that Verizon is finally getting the iPhone, I was wondering if I could play on both.


----------



## Jane917

kindlemama said:


> LOL, Jane917 -- I'm jjjmom! And I'm sure that was the same game that said you'd beat me!
> 
> I noticed this morning I had another game of yours that said you'd beat me with the red box, but since our current game was still up, I just figured that was the old game we're talking about. Only thing is, it said the last move was made 18 hours ago, and I know the incident we're talking about happened a lot longer ago than that.
> 
> Jane917, are you able to play the same (WWF) games on you iTouch and your iPad? Now that Verizon is finally getting the iPhone, I was wondering if I could play on both.


I think WWF is playing tricks on us. The game on my list that was ended was 8 days ago. I have no notice of games that were ended since then.

I play the same games on my iTouch as my iPad.


----------



## kindlemama

Jane917 said:


> I think WWF is playing tricks on us. The game on my list that was ended was 8 days ago. I have no notice of games that were ended since then.
> 
> I play the same games on my iTouch as my iPad.


Weird.

Do you have the HD version of WWF on your iPad?


----------



## JCBeam

Linjeakel said:


> One of my regular opponents on WWF is jcb19 - JCBeam here on KB - but she hasn't made a move on our current game in about 8 days nor posted on KB for about 10 days either as far as I can tell. I know how it is to suddenly have too many commitments or unexpected problems and you can't get online or play for a few days, but this seems an unusually long time. Does anyone know if she's ok?


Linjeakel, thanks so much for inquiring about me! I am fine and thanks to all who were wondering. I was on a cruise with no WiFi access; well, at least none I wanted to pay an arm and leg for. I did have my iPad w/me, but fear of crazy fees kept me off it.

Several of my games were dropped, so feel free to start new ones!

Glad to be back!


----------



## drenee

You went on a cruise; good for you.  Where did you go?
deb


----------



## Linjeakel

JCBeam said:


> Linjeakel, thanks so much for inquiring about me! I am fine and thanks to all who were wondering. I was on a cruise with no WiFi access; well, at least none I wanted to pay an arm and leg for. I did have my iPad w/me, but fear of crazy fees kept me off it.
> 
> Several of my games were dropped, so feel free to start new ones!
> 
> Glad to be back!


Glad to hear you're ok. You'll have to tell us all about your cruise - what a great way to start the New Year!


----------



## cargalmn

Just wanted to say that I haven't been very active on KB lately due to the holidays and a vacation, but I'm still actively playing WWF.  I'm CarGalMN and always up for new games!


----------



## teeitup

I just started playing WWF a month or so ago and am just finishing up a game with a girl I work with.  Would love to have other games going so if interested, I'm teeitup46ok.  I don't normally bring my iPad to work so will mostly check early in the morning, at night or on weekends.  Love word games

oops, so sorry ~ just realized this morning it's actually Teeitup46 (too many log-on ID's).  Will send you a game request, lynninva.  Hope you're feeling better ~ my co-worker was sick all weekend too.


----------



## lynninva

teeitup said:


> I just started playing WWF a month or so ago and am just finishing up a game with a girl I work with. Would love to have other games going so if interested, I'm teeitup46ok. I don't normally bring my iPad to work so will mostly check early in the morning, at night or on weekends. Love word games


Your playing schedule sounds like mine. I tried to start a game, but it couldn't find that user name. Is it all lowercase? Don't feel bad if you have to tell me I must have typed it incorrectly - I've been fighting a cold & my head isn't very clear today.

P.S. I use lynninva as my WWF name also if you want to try starting a game


----------



## Jane917

I am getting my first notice "Your games are being repaired." I got notices of lots of games that are over. I am not sure I was that close to ending any games, so I apologize if any of my games ended abruptly.


----------



## kindlemama

Jane917 said:


> I am getting my first notice "Your games are being repaired." I got notices of lots of games that are over. I am not sure I was that close to ending any games, so I apologize if any of my games ended abruptly.


I still have a game going with you, but it says I made my last move 22 hours ago (and you haven't made a play since). Do you still have my game up? (jjjmom)


----------



## Jane917

kindlemama said:


> I still have a game going with you, but it says I made my last move 22 hours ago (and you haven't made a play since). Do you still have my game up? (jjjmom)


Just played 15 minutes ago. During the week I don't get to WWF until the evening.


----------



## CNDudley

Jane917 said:


> I am getting my first notice "Your games are being repaired." I got notices of lots of games that are over. I am not sure I was that close to ending any games, so I apologize if any of my games ended abruptly.


Yes, those are very odd and random. I had it happen to games with my sister and CargalMN, and they didn't notice on their end, except to say I wasn't playing my turn. It also took forever for the games to drop off.

BTW CargalMN must be looking for additional games from sheer weariness of kicking my butt...


----------



## cargalmn

CNDudley said:


> Yes, those are very odd and random. I had it happen to games with my sister and CargalMN, and they didn't notice on their end, except to say I wasn't playing my turn. It also took forever for the games to drop off.
> 
> BTW CargalMN must be looking for additional games from sheer weariness of kicking my butt...


PUH-lease, you're beating me right now!! I'm looking for new games only because I'm addicted to WWF and I'm mad at work right now. LOL!


----------



## cargalmn

OMG, OMG, OMG -- I just beat dollcrazy!!!!!  The score was something like 424 to 381 so it wasn't a killing but still, I WON!!!  I feel like I just won the lottery.  

And if she didn't think I'd tell anyone who would listen, she's crazy about more things than dolls!  ;-)

I need to bask in this for a while...lol


----------



## dollcrazy

You have me laughing so hard I can't stand it. I'm so glad I was able to make your day! You're reaction has certainly made my day too.


----------



## cmg.sweet

I don't think I'm ever going to beat somebody!  I keep seeing words that I've never seen before from my opponents, guess it is time to stretch my vocabulary!  I am liking this better than regular scrabble though.


----------



## Leslie

cargalmn said:


> OMG, OMG, OMG -- I just beat dollcrazy!!!!! The score was something like 424 to 381 so it wasn't a killing but still, I WON!!! I feel like I just won the lottery.
> 
> And if she didn't think I'd tell anyone who would listen, she's crazy about more things than dolls! ;-)
> 
> I need to bask in this for a while...lol


I took a screen shot when I beat dollcrazy...that's how big a deal it was to me! LOL

L


----------



## drenee

cmg.sweet said:


> I don't think I'm ever going to beat somebody! I keep seeing words that I've never seen before from my opponents, guess it is time to stretch my vocabulary! I am liking this better than regular scrabble though.


I learned a long time ago about velcro words. I still don't try them often enough, but sometimes I come across a really good one.
deb


----------



## cargalmn

Leslie said:


> I took a screen shot when I beat dollcrazy...that's how big a deal it was to me! LOL
> 
> L


Ohhhhh, I totally need to figure out how to do this!! We should start a new thread. "post screenshots of beating formidable opponents here". Lololol!

Dollcrazy, we love you because you're so good - it makes beating you a happy dance day!


----------



## CNDudley

cargalmn said:


> Ohhhhh, I totally need to figure out how to do this!! We should start a new thread. "post screenshots of beating formidable opponents here". Lololol!
> 
> Dollcrazy, we love you because you're so good - it makes beating you a happy dance day!


I think I've yet to have my happy dance day. Every time I hang in there and there are only 4 tiles left or something silly like that, she still pulls off a 40-pointer. (Sniff! Pity pity.)


----------



## lynninva

Leslie said:


> I took a screen shot when I beat dollcrazy...that's how big a deal it was to me! LOL
> 
> L


I haven't tried a game against dollcrazy yet. But I did take a screenshot when I finally beat Leslie in a game. 

And I love Velcro words. I'm not sure how I would do in a regular Scrabble game anymore - when I don't have good letters, I start throwing them on the board in desperation to see what will stick.


----------



## CandyTX

lynninva said:


> But I did take a screenshot when I finally beat Leslie in a game.


LOL... I did too... funny! She's tough!


I Beat Leslie by CandyTX, on Flickr


----------



## Leslie

That's a different Leslie, but I'll play you if you want, Candy. I'm Mainewriter on WwF.

L


----------



## CandyTX

Leslie said:


> That's a different Leslie, but I'll play you if you want, Candy. I'm Mainewriter on WwF.
> 
> L


Hmmm... well, I wonder who that Leslie is then. *laughing*


----------



## drenee

It's Leslieray from KB.  She is wonderful to play wwf with.
deb


----------



## Emmalita

drenee said:


> It's Leslieray from KB. She is wonderful to play wwf with.
> deb


I agree. I love playing wwf with Leslieray!


----------



## spoiled brat

A lot of players MUST use word assists, some words NO WAY do they ever use them or see them ever! I just wish they would use the words that come out of their heads or words they use or know. But hey, if they want to play that way, I can too. I only use the word assist on a couple of fellow WWF because the words they use are so weird.


----------



## cargalmn

spoiled brat said:


> A lot of players MUST use word assists, some words NO WAY do they ever use them or see them ever! I just wish they would use the words that come out of their heads or words they use or know. But hey, if they want to play that way, I can too. I only use the word assist on a couple of fellow WWF because the words they use are so weird.


I don't think this is necessarily an accurate statement. I know myself that I've *never* (not even once) used a word helper and I hope that the people I play against don't use them either. I do learn an awful lot by playing opponents that kick my butt every time (see prior post re dollcrazy  ) - I watch how and what they play and when they play a really good one against me, I try to log it in the scrabble-playing part of my brain.

Now, that's not to say that I haven't tossed my letters out there (velcro-style) into something that I either think I remember existing as a word or something that looks like a word but I'm not quite sure...but that's really different than assuming someone's using a word-cheater.

Plus, imo, I rather expect the vocab of people who read a lot (or write!!) to be better than average. That's a stereotype, I know {ducks from tomatoes thrown}.


----------



## cargalmn

CNDudley said:


> I think I've yet to have my happy dance day. Every time I hang in there and there are only 4 tiles left or something silly like that, she still pulls off a 40-pointer. (Sniff! Pity pity.)


Omg, I totally understand what you're saying. This happens to me a lot!! ...though not normally against Dollcrazy. Normally she's kicking my tookus so much that even if *I* pulled out a last-minute 40-pointer, it wouldn't put a dent in her lead. LOL!!


----------



## cargalmn

Emmalita said:


> I agree. I love playing wwf with Leslieray!


Add me as a leslieray fan!! Very nice to chat with thru the WWF board.


----------



## matt youngmark

I'm elvispotato on Words With Friends, and I welcome ANY AND ALL CHALLENGES.


----------



## leslieray

Awww, you gals have me blushing! I love playing all of you too!!!


----------



## drenee

I have not used a word helper either.  I do try velcro words though. 
deb


----------



## lynninva

I don't use a word helper either, but I do use Velcro words. Of course, I don't usually beat people by much when I win.  

I have only played against a handful of different people, so I haven't run into an issue with people using word helps. When an opponent regularly plays words that I don't know, I attribute it to having a better vocabulary than me.  Maybe if I spent more time reading & less time playing WWF & cruising KBs, my vocabulary would improve also.  

DS borrowed my iPad one day & tried his hand at my WWF games.  He said that he felt he needed to pull out his Anatomy textbook to keep up with Leslie (Mainewriter).  She always plays words that stump me, but I recognize many of them as being medical in nature which would be common to her.  I work in a distribution center for a catalog/internet apparel company - my work vocabulary is more basic.


----------



## JCBeam

Velcro Words?    I am assuming we are talking about just throwing tiles out there and seeing what sticks and actually makes a word?


----------



## matt youngmark

> Velcro Words?  I am assuming we are talking about just throwing tiles out there and seeing what sticks and actually makes a word?


i.e., MY FAVORITE STRATEGY?


----------



## JCBeam

mattyoungmark said:


> i.e., MY FAVORITE STRATEGY?


  My partner will say to me "what's that mean?". . . . to which I say "I have no clue, but it worked". LOL


----------



## ak rain

I have used words played by other players. I really like velcro words - wish that worked in the board game, and I do use word finder but never to win the game just to keep it going when I get stuck - check out my stats mostly losses.
sylvia


----------



## eldereno

I've been addicted to WWF's and play mostly with folks from here.  Call me DENSE....but I am not sure what "velcro words" means.  I've done a GOOGLE search but am not sure that what I came up with there is what is referred to here.  Help me!!!!  I want some good velcro words too!!!


----------



## akagriff

Velcro word-  throwing letters on to the board and they stick.  You've done it before.  I've done it before.


----------



## eldereno

When I googled it, I found a site that defined the term as words that one comes across in one's life that just "sticks" in the brain.  I was trying to figure out how "heronry" would be a word anyone would remember!  LOL   Heck sometimes I forget how to spell the most common words!!!!!!


----------



## eldereno

akagriff said:


> Velcro word- throwing letters on to the board and they stick. You've done it before. I've done it before.


So I have!!!! Now I know what they are called! I was somehow hoping that I was being given a heads-up and that the term meant that other words easily stick to them.


----------



## lynninva

I think it was Luvmy4brats who first used the term 'velcro word' when describing throwing words ups to see what sticks. (It was somewhere in the early pages of this thread, but I am too lazy to go back & look it up.). I think she made her kids look up the definition whenever they used a velcro word.


----------



## racheldeet

I'm chaseasteroid.  I'm so excited for this game, you guys have no idea. I love scrabble.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Just in case anyone is still playing the free version and hasn't seen the ad...WWF will be $.99 tomorrow!


----------



## Jane917

My WWF on my iPod has been "sending" for 2 days now. I am in a game with Janeshicks and can't get out. As soon as I get this fixed I will be playing again. 

Is this happening to anyone else? Later I will try my iPad to see if I have any better luck.


----------



## Emmalita

Jane917 said:


> My WWF on my iPod has been "sending" for 2 days now. I am in a game with Janeshicks and can't get out. As soon as I get this fixed I will be playing again.
> 
> Is this happening to anyone else? Later I will try my iPad to see if I have any better luck.


When it gets stuck like that you have to restart the application. I'm going to assume you're playing on an iPod Touch with iOS4 installed. If that is true, to restart the application, double click your button on the bottom of the iPod. The applications you have used recently will be shown across the bottom. Then take your finger and press and hold on one of the applications at the bottom. The apps will start to wiggle and little minuses will show up beside all of them. Click the minus on the WWF app, then click your bottom button again to stop the apps from wiggling and then to get back to your regular screen. Open WWF again to restart it and you'll be on your way again. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Jane917

My problem was solved as soon as I got home and my iTouch picked up my home wifi. It seems that the motel wifi is not "strong" enough for WWF. It works fine on my iPad, however.


----------



## eldereno

Hope sharynzwords is having a good time on her Panama Canal cruise!!!


----------



## candggmom

Is anyone have trouble getting into WWF today?  I can not get it to open!  I tried to open it both by tapping on the widget and also by tapping "view" when I was told I had a play.  Both times it just sits there and then goes back to the regular iPad screen.  

Kathy in NC


----------



## Linjeakel

It's working as normal for me, so not sure what the problem might be.


----------



## candggmom

Thanks for the reply!  I will go to the support page and see if they can help me!

Kathy in NC


----------



## luvmy4brats

Jane, I tried to start a game with you last night, but it wouldn't let me... I think it's the smilie face at the end...

I've started playing again, so if anybody wants to play, I'm luvmy4brats on wwf too (for those that didn't know) I need some other people to play, my husband keeps kicking my behind.


----------



## Jane917

Luvmy4brats said:


> Jane, I tried to start a game with you last night, but it wouldn't let me... I think it's the smilie face at the end...
> 
> I've started playing again, so if anybody wants to play, I'm luvmy4brats on wwf too (for those that didn't know) I need some other people to play, my husband keeps kicking my behind.


Heather, I just started a game with you. I think I am going to ditch that smiley icon.


----------



## ak rain

Hey i am wondering if I will do better with larger screen most likely not but in still would like to play. Anyi one want an easy win.

Sylvia


----------



## drenee

What's your wwf name again?


----------



## ak rain

Alkazoo


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

So you need ipad or similar device to participate in this game.  I don't have iPad yet.


----------



## Linjeakel

drdln (dr s dhillon) said:


> So you need ipad or similar device to participate in this game. I don't have iPad yet.


Yes, that's right - it's an Apple app so you need an iPad, iPhone or iPod Touch to play.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Linjeakel said:


> Yes, that's right - it's an Apple app so you need an iPad, iPhone or iPod Touch to play.


The Android platform has this app too. I have it on my Samsung Vibrant and rooted Nook Color.


----------



## Linjeakel

gadgetgirl003 said:


> The Android platform has this app too. I have it on my Samsung Vibrant and rooted Nook Color.


Well that's good to know - the more the merrier!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I'm Alle Meine Entchen on WWF if anyone wants to play me


----------



## Jane917

AME, I just started a game with you.


----------



## akagriff

Does any one like the app update?


----------



## kindlemama

akagriff said:


> Does any one like the app update?


I HATE it (on the iPad). For anyone who hasn't upgraded yet, it auto-zooms when you put your first letter down. If you zoom out, it auto-zooms again when you put your second letter down -- no way to keep it zoomed out. It wouldn't be bad on an iPhone or iTouch, I guess (though I'd rather have the choice), but on the iPad, I think it's totally unnecessary and irritating.

I'm going to write to them and ask that they either get rid of the auto-zoom (on the iPad) and leave it the way it was (double-tap to zoom in), or at least let it stay zoomed out if you manually do it on the first letter played.

(They also added the "pinching" capablity, but the same thing happens -- auto-zoom after every letter played.)

If anyone wants to write them: newtoy.zendesk.com There's a "submit a request" tab at the top of the page.


----------



## lynninva

kindlemama said:


> I'm going to write to them and ask that they either get rid of the auto-zoom (on the iPad) and leave it the way it was (double-tap to zoom in), or at least let it stay zoomed out if you manually do it on the first letter played.
> 
> (They also added the "pinching" capablity, but the same thing happens -- auto-zoom after every letter played.)
> 
> If anyone wants to write them: newtoy.zendesk.com There's a "submit a request" tab at the top of the page.


Thanks for the web address - I just sent my feedback. I hate that feature also. It really makes the game less enjoyable to me. Maybe I would feel differently if I played the game on a phone instead of an iPad.


----------



## kindlemama

lynninva said:


> Thanks for the web address - I just sent my feedback. I hate that feature also. It really makes the game less enjoyable to me. Maybe I would feel differently if I played the game on a phone instead of an iPad.


Glad I'm not the only one. Thanks for taking the time to send feedback.


----------



## Cindergayle

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> So you need ipad or similar device to participate in this game. I don't have iPad yet.
> [/quote
> 
> You can now get the Words With Friends App for Android Devices


----------



## spoiled brat

Thanks for the address, I just sent in my two cents worth. I hate the zoom feature on the WWF update!


----------



## kindlemama

spoiled brat said:


> Thanks for the address, I just sent in my two cents worth. I hate the zoom feature on the WWF update!


Thanks for writing them -- it's driving me nuts!

I did get this response from them today:

<<Thank you for contacting Zynga With Friends Customer Support.

We appreciate you downloading and playing the latest version of Words With Friends! This new version contains many great fixes and improvements to the game, including increased stability, multi-tasking, and Facebook integration.

Along with these upgrades, we added the auto-zooming feature when placing a tile. This was an unintended addition to the game and we will be removing it in the next build of the application. We apologize for the inconvenience that this has caused for you.>>

The question is, when are they going to release a new update? I figure the more people who complain, the faster it'll come.


----------



## akagriff

There are many complaints posted at the app store.  I hope the update is soon!


----------



## Gayle

There are many complaints listed on the WWF website too.  In fact there is an announcement that the zoom feature on the iPad was a bug.  People aren't happy about the Facebook and Twitter features either.


----------



## mooshie78

The zooming is mildly annoying but it was crashing literally every time I'd play it on my iPad 2 (would crash immediately upon opening every single time, and sometimes again after opening it a 2nd time), and it doesn't seem to be doing that any more. *knocks on wood*

So I'll live with the zooming over the crashing.  But they should add an option to turn off the zooming.


----------



## Linjeakel

I've been having a lot of trouble sending my moves this last few days. I ran the update hoping it might help, but now I have this ridiculous zoom _and_ it's still not sending in my moves right away - it keeps telling me the game server is busy. *sigh*


----------



## kindlemama

The update is out that corrects the auto-zoom on the iPad.


----------



## mooshie78

kindlemama said:


> The update is out that corrects the auto-zoom on the iPad.


Is it only out for the paid version? I have the free version with ads and haven't got an update notice in the App Store yet.


----------



## kindlemama

mooshie78 said:


> Is it only out for the paid version? I have the free version with ads and haven't got an update notice in the App Store yet.


Sorry, I don't know.  Mine was for the paid version.


----------



## Linjeakel

kindlemama said:


> The update is out that corrects the auto-zoom on the iPad.


Great, I'll get that as soon as I get home. 

Now I just need them to upgrade their servers so I don't keep getting the 'server busy' message. The last couple of weeks it's happening all the time - has the game gotten so popular so fast that they've been taken by surprise by the amount of traffic perhaps?


----------



## mooshie78

I've still never gotten a server busy message, nor had any problems submitting words.


----------



## mooshie78

Update finally came through for me, so it the free version with ads is getting the update as well.


----------



## Jane917

I got my first busy server message today.


----------



## ak rain

i received one of those messages too.
sylvia


----------



## lorraineya

I just started playing.....
Username is rainlya

Thanks!


----------



## vg

Can I still get in on this?  I recently started playing and am quickly becoming addicted!  My username is VgBooks....


----------



## mooshie78

Oh, I don't think I ever posted my name.

It's dmaul1114.  Feel free to invite me to games anytime.


----------



## vg

ZiaStar already started a game with me - woohoo!

...and Lynninva, Akagriff, MaineWriter..... what have I gotten myself into?


----------



## drenee

Some of us have our WwF name in our signature.  
I don't mind anyone starting a game with me, and I would assume others have their names posted for the same reason.
deb


----------



## CNDudley

I didn't mind the zooming so much, but it certainly is troublesome about prompting you to rematch. Somehow my opponents and I keep ending up with magically multiplying games.

And I didn't get a chance to post, but for probably the first, last, and only time in my WWF career, I managed to beat Dollcrazy! She's so tough that I count getting within 100 points by the end as victory.


----------



## Linjeakel

Is it just me? I'm getting so many "server busy" messages that the game's becoming almost unplayable. It's only begun happening in the last couple of weeks or so, but it's getting worse every day. Sometimes it takes me a dozen tries and twenty minutes or more to get it to send a word. A lot of time I just give up and don't even bother - I have a limited amount of time I can spend on this so I need it to be working at whatever random time I can get to it.


----------



## mooshie78

I've still yet to get any server busy messages personally.


----------



## drenee

I haven't been having any problems lately.  
deb


----------



## Andra

DH installed WWF on my android phone and I am playing him, my mother-in-law and a cousin.  I'd like a few more games, but I don't have time to play often during the day.
My WWF username is andra-tx.


----------



## Deb G

no problems here and i've got 8 games going


----------



## eldereno

Left my Ipod Touch at work today.    Feeling a little out of sorts not having it here, checking every few minutes for plays, and playing!  It's just not right!!!!!!


----------



## Fiddi

I just started playing and would love a few more games  .  My name is Glossel.


----------



## cargalmn

eldereno said:


> Left my Ipod Touch at work today.  Feeling a little out of sorts not having it here, checking every few minutes for plays, and playing! It's just not right!!!!!!


Hate that!! Count me as a fellow Touch-addicted-WWF player! We recently went to Spain and everywhere we went I was checking for unsecured WiFi so I could catch up with my games!!  (do we have any games that we're playing?? i'm cargalmn on WWF)


----------



## eldereno

I thought that one night I had forgotten my Ipod Touch at work was bad!!!  We had a lightening storm here 5 days ago and lost our electricity for 3 hours but had no water or cable and internet for the last 5 days!!!!  Had to park outside of a small cafe near work twice just to catch their free wifi when I was going nuts not having the chance to play!!!!!  SEEEE....I'm not even complaining about the no water!!


----------



## akagriff

That's funny!


----------



## rho

I'm getting so frustrated - every time I turn it on it takes 5 minutes of rebuilding my games to get to play - I've even deleted it and reloaded it and it still does it....


----------



## Leslie

I opened a game yesterday with a 63 point word: SLINKING...and my opponent declined the game! She said it was a mistake and she hit decline by accident. Yeah, right...


----------



## Cindy416

Leslie said:


> I opened a game yesterday with a 63 point word: SLINKING...and my opponent declined the game! She said it was a mistake and she hit decline by accident. Yeah, right...


You opened a game with me with a word of over 100 pts., if I remember correctly. (I keep trying to forget.  ) Having just played 2 games with a dirth of either vowels or consonants, I couldn't stand it again when ALL of my tiles were consonants to start the game. I resigned the game, which is entirely unlike me. I wrote you a note of apology in the message section, but I'm sure it sounded lame to you. (It sounds that way to me now.) I'm still embarrassed that I resigned, and will apologize once again. I'd had enough at the time.


----------



## Leslie

You don't need to apologize, Cindy! I understand that sinking feeling of a row full of consonants -- or vowels. I was playing a game with Deb the other day and I had 3 E's. I used one of them (and some other letters) and then got 2 more E's (four now). I used two more (and other letters) and then got 2 more. At that point I had 5 E's, 1 I, and a blank. Sigh...

L


----------



## spoiled brat

There are some on WWF that just have fun and some that take the game way too seriously. I think you can realize that quickly when someone is over a hundred points a head of you...  no need to feel bad about resigning. I does make a person feel weird though when you get a decline..even though you don't know the person, just the word "declined" makes you feel like a bad person. Not to worry. Try playing someone else that isn't so competitive...  this is a real fun game.


----------



## Cindy416

spoiled brat said:


> There are some on WWF that just have fun and some that take the game way too seriously. I think you can realize that quickly when someone is over a hundred points a head of you... no need to feel bad about resigning. I does make a person feel weird though when you get a decline..even though you don't know the person, just the word "declined" makes you feel like a bad person. Not to worry. Try playing someone else that isn't so competitive... this is a real fun game.


My problem that day was that I'd had 2 games in succession with really awful letters (seriously, either all vowels or all consonants several times). I'm very competitive, especially when playing word games, and starting out with all consonants was more than my shattered ego could take.  Thanks for understanding, Leslie. I'm still embarrassed about it, but I'll get over it. I do love to play WWF, so maybe I'll start another game soon.


----------



## spoiled brat

You do know that if you get awful letters, you can swap them out. UNLESS there aren't any left to swap...


----------



## Cindy416

spoiled brat said:


> You do know that if you get awful letters, you can swap them out. UNLESS there aren't any left to swap...


I've done that and ended up with all but one consonant. :/ (I always hate to waste a turn.)


----------



## amyberta

How do I clear everything off Words For Friends. I have games on there that I want to clear off.

Thanks


----------



## Leslie

I just played a 119 point word against my sister, and she's STILL ahead!

L


----------



## CNDudley

Hey, Leslie. I think you dumped me! I'm going to risk rejection and try you again.

As for clearing past games, WWF will drop them automatically after some time period of being inactive.


----------



## kindlemama

amyberta said:


> How do I clear everything off Words For Friends. I have games on there that I want to clear off.
> 
> Thanks


amyberta, if you want to delete completed games, you can go to the Games Over section and do a quick swipe (with your finger) on each game, and a Delete button will come up.

As CNDudley said, if it's an active game you want to get rid of because the other person hasn't made a move, you're kind of out of luck. You either have to wait for them to make a move and then resign while it's your turn, or just wait for the game to finally just drop off on it's own -- I think it's somewhere around 10 days. 

That's why it's nice to play with people from this board -- you're pretty much guaranteed your games will remain active.


----------



## drenee

kindlemama said:


> amyberta, if you want to delete completed games, you can go to the Games Over section and do a quick swipe (with your finger) on each game, and a Delete button will come up.


Is that on iPad? I can't seem to make that happen on my iPhone. 
deb


----------



## Leslie

CNDudley said:


> Hey, Leslie. I think you dumped me! I'm going to risk rejection and try you again.


If I dumped you, I didn't mean to! What's your game name? I'm Mainewriter.

L


----------



## Leslie

Leslie said:


> I just played a 119 point word against my sister, and she's STILL ahead!
> 
> L


And she stayed ahead and eventually won...

L


----------



## kindlemama

drenee said:


> Is that on iPad? I can't seem to make that happen on my iPhone.
> deb


No, it works on the iPhone too -- just tried it to make sure. Just a light swipe, then a red Delete button will come up.


----------



## amyberta

Thanks all for answering. LOL, I'm not sure how I ended up with playing with people. I opened the game up and there were some games there. One of them I knew, but I didn't know I was playing him. LOL. It would be fun to play people here.


----------



## drenee

kindlemama said:


> No, it works on the iPhone too -- just tried it to make sure. Just a light swipe, then a red Delete button will come up.


Thank you. I'll try again.
deb


----------



## drenee

amyberta said:


> Thanks all for answering. LOL, I'm not sure how I ended up with playing with people. I opened the game up and there were some games there. One of them I knew, but I didn't know I was playing him. LOL. It would be fun to play people here.


My name is DRA60. On one of the first pages of this thread there is a list of some of our WwF names. 
deb


----------



## eldereno

If anyone is interested, I play to the end.....no matter what!!!!  I don't use the computer or word checks, just my feeble brain and hope for velcro words!!!!   I win some and lose some.  I have learned a lot about word placement to try to get the highest score for them since starting to play WWF's so usually do better now than when I first started playing but still rarely will beat Jjjmom!    I am the same on WWF's....eldereno.


----------



## eldereno

Cant find DRA60, drennee!


----------



## drenee

Hmm, I can't find you either.


----------



## akagriff

Eldereno isn't just eldereno.  She has little icons after her name.  That's probably why you can't find her


----------



## Andra

Deb shows up with little blocks after her name too.  I've been playing her since I got WWF and just realized it was her today! Sheesh!!


----------



## drenee

Thank you.  Maybe that is it.


----------



## JCBeam

eldereno said:


> If anyone is interested, I play to the end.....no matter what!!!! I don't use the computer or word checks, just my feeble brain and hope for velcro words!!!!  I win some and lose some. I have learned a lot about word placement to try to get the highest score for them since starting to play WWF's so usually do better now than when I first started playing but still rarely will beat Jjjmom!  I am the same on WWF's....eldereno.


Where have you been? We've had some great games! I'll have to start a new one with you!!


----------



## JCBeam

eldereno said:


> Cant find DRA60, drennee!


She has an icon (flower) after DRA60 I believe.


----------



## drenee

I have added a couple of flowers behind my name.  I'm not sure everyone has that app on thier phone to be able to add them when they search for me.  Do you think I should remove them until eldereno starts a game with me?
deb


----------



## eldereno

I didn't realize that the icons changed your name.  I will remove them.


----------



## eldereno

They were cute, though!!!  I had shoes and purses!!!!


----------



## drenee

Those little flowers and such that we've added to our names do make a difference.  I just tried eldereno, after she said she would remove her pics, and I was able to start a game.  
deb


----------



## drenee

Leslie, my game with you seems to have disappeared. 
deb


----------



## amyberta

My name on WWF is amyberta


----------



## drenee

I had games with another friend disappear also. Anyone else experiencing this?
deb


----------



## Andra

I have had a few games go missing since Easter.  They were both with DH and one time I could see it and he couldn't and the next time it was the other way around.
We still don't know what happened.  We just started new games.


----------



## The Fussy Librarian

Oh, I'm so happy I just found this thread! I am, um, somewhat addicted to this game ... but I figure it's much better than being hooked on expensive whiskey or imported cheese.

My username there is my username here -- alexadena


----------



## eldereno

alexadena said:


> Oh, I'm so happy I just found this thread! I am, um, somewhat addicted to this game ... but I figure it's much better than being hooked on expensive whiskey or imported cheese.
> 
> My username there is my username here -- alexadena


Is it bad to be addicted to expensive whiskey, imported cheese AND WWF's?? Oh no, I'm doomed!!!!


----------



## amyberta

Am I the only one that gets terrible letters?


----------



## drenee

I have had a couple of games in the last few days that were horrible on my end.  
deb


----------



## akagriff

amyberta said:


> Am I the only one that gets terrible letters?


No I get them all the time too!


----------



## Gayle

amyberta said:


> Am I the only one that gets terrible letters?


Me too!


----------



## eldereno

drenee said:


> I have had a couple of games in the last few days that were horrible on my end.
> deb


This game involves so much "luck of the draw"...some skill...some awareness of tile placement...some avoidance of alcohol in the evenings!!!


----------



## eldereno

eldereno said:


> This game involves so much "luck of the draw"...some skill...some awareness of tile placement...some avoidance of alcohol in the evenings!!!


The "alcohol in the evenings" is on my end. Didn't mean to imply it referred to anyone else. I am enjoying playing with all of my opponents. I tended to lose most of the time at the beginning but learned alot along the way. Now I only lose 50% of the time (if I'm lucky)!


----------



## amyberta

LOL, so far I'm losing all my games, but I enjoying playing.


----------



## drenee

I lose a lot too, but I still enjoy playing.  
deb


----------



## Leslie

The same folks who created Words with Friends have a new game, Hanging Free. It's sort of like Hangman. There's a free version (with ads). If anyone wants to play with me, I'm MaineWriter. 

Leslie


----------



## JCBeam

Leslie said:


> The same folks who created Words with Friends have a new game, Hanging Free. It's sort of like Hangman. There's a free version (with ads). If anyone wants to play with me, I'm MaineWriter.
> 
> Leslie


Hey Leslie,

I've been playing this and looking for opponents from KB; will start a game with you tonight!


----------



## Leslie

JCBeam said:


> Hey Leslie,
> 
> I've been playing this and looking for opponents from KB; will start a game with you tonight!


Wonderful! I splurged and paid $1.99 for the non-ad version. It seems like a fun game.

L


----------



## drenee

My son and I have been trying out HwF. He bought it at the sale price. I need to update my credit card and I will be buying it also. It's fun. 
deb


----------



## Jane917

I think I will give it a try!


----------



## dollcrazy

I'm going to finish up all of my current games then I'm going to take a short break. I have some things I need to take care of in my personal life. Please don't take it personally if i decline a game with you. I'll be back to wwf soon.


----------



## Jane917

Dollcrazy, when you come back, I may be brave enough to try another game with you!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hey, haven't posted here in awhile, but I'm getting back into WWF...BetsyQuilter if anyone wants a game, though I'm kinda rusty.  I'm sure I'm not ready for Leslie.  

Anyone else having trouble with WWF chat?

Betsy


----------



## Jane917

Betsy, I am having trouble with CHAT also. I will start a game with you later this evening.


----------



## amyberta

Me too and it would't let me use the word hug


----------



## CNDudley

dollcrazy said:


> I'm going to finish up all of my current games then I'm going to take a short break. I have some things I need to take care of in my personal life. Please don't take it personally if i decline a game with you. I'll be back to wwf soon.


I'm not sure what I'll do without my daily drubbing! Take care.


----------



## CNDudley

Has anyone else lost the sound on their WWF? First it became sporadic, and now it's gone altogether on mine. I have sound everywhere else on my iPhone.

If you did lose sound, how did you fix it


----------



## Sharon Red

Omg I use to play this game A LOT.... I'll have to check it out and get back into it haha


----------



## drenee

I believe you will find a list of players' names on the first page of this thread. 
deb


----------



## Jdswifey

I love this game but my friend (my brother) lol abandoned me 
My name is Jdswifey06 
Id love to play with you guys!!


----------



## Linjeakel

Can I apologise to anyone I was playing with up until about 3 weeks ago? I've simply not had the time to keep up with the games and after a certain period it looks like I've been automatically resigned from all of my ongoing games!   It must have seemed so impolite to all of you if you thought I'd done it myself without saying anything.

Hopefully, at some point I'll be able to restart a few games, but not at present.


----------



## akagriff

Linjeakel said:


> Can I apologise to anyone I was playing with up until about 3 weeks ago? I've simply not had the time to keep up with the games and after a certain period it looks like I've been automatically resigned from all of my ongoing games!  It must have seemed so impolite to all of you if you thought I'd done it myself without saying anything.
> 
> Hopefully, at some point I'll be able to restart a few games, but not at present.


I just figured that you were busy. Come and find me when you're able to play again. 
Akagriff


----------



## gatehouseauthor

Just recently started playing on my Android, now that I have a phone that's actually capable of it.  Feel free to look me up sometime (although I can't keep up with dozens of games at once!), I'm Gatehouseauthor.


----------



## JetJammer

Ooh, I wish I'd found this thread ages ago!  I'm always looking for new players.  Please add me to the list!  

RekaAvoc


----------



## drenee

hsuthard = hsuthard
MaineWriter = Leslie
sharynzwords = sharyn
EmBranch = Meemo
luvmy4brats = luvmy4brats
Sandra Soulflower = Kindle Gracie
Cindy416 = Cindy416
BetsyQuilter = Betsy the Quilter
webhill = webhill
Chocochibi = chocochibi
Fairoasis = fairoasis
cawinters = Chad Winters
rho1640 = rho
alkazoo = ak rain
SonlightMom = MrTsMom
JenniMess = Jenni
dollcrazy = dollcrazy 
crystal57092978 = Crystalmes
wordswithMel = meljackson
jjjmom = kindlemama
Catnipped = Christina
akjak = akjak
melissa323 = melissaj323
DCLogan = DCLogan
Jane917 = Jane917
DD0649 = DD
akagriff = akagriff
lynninva = lynninva
jfriddell = jfriddell
Avilan = JeffM (taking a break from the game)
zsuzsu = ZsuZsu
ibrewalot = ibrewalot
ggirl003 = gadgetgirl003
Pidgeon92 = pidgeon92
Luvshihtzu = luzshihtzu
debg8199 = Deb G  
Astoriagirl=Anne (beginner)
DRA60=drenee (Deb)
Maddie000=Madeline
Cindergayle= Cindergayle
love2read= love2read
RekaAvoc = JetJammer

This is from page one of this thread.  Not sure if everyone is still active.  I know I am.  
Occasionally something will happen and my games will disappear or not let me play and then they automatically resign.  
deb


----------



## drenee

I added you to the list I copied, JetJammer.
Hopefully Betsy will see this and add you to the first page list I copied from.
deb


----------



## JetJammer

Thank you!  It's actually RekaAvoc though, not RevaAvoc.


----------



## drenee

I fixed it.  Sorry.  
deb


----------



## JetJammer

LOL no reason to be sorry.  It's not like it's a real word that's easy to figure out.  And I refuse to be responsible for the bad pun, it wasn't my doing!

Thank you for adding me to the list.


----------



## JCBeam

jcb19 = JCBeam (Juanita) I do have a baseball icon after 19, not sure if that makes a difference when trying to start a game with me.


----------



## drenee

It will make a difference.  If the person trying to start a game cannot put the icon they will not be able to find you.  
I had flowers after my name for a while and had to remove them so my kids could start a game with me.  
deb


----------



## JetJammer

JCBeam said:


> jcb19 = JCBeam (Juanita) I do have a baseball icon after 19, not sure if that makes a difference when trying to start a game with me.


I didn't do anything with the baseball, I just started a game with jcb19 and it worked fine. I did it from my Android phone though, maybe it varies by device?


----------



## drenee

That's great.  Thank you.  Ignore my previous post.
deb


----------



## JCBeam

JetJammer said:


> I didn't do anything with the baseball, I just started a game with jcb19 and it worked fine. I did it from my Android phone though, maybe it varies by device?


I think you may have started a game with another player then, because I haven't received any new requests. I'll start one with you though


----------



## JCBeam

And I turned around and started a game with "jetjammer" meaning to start a game w/RekaAvoc    So I now have a game with a JetJammer out there and RekaAvoc (JetJammer on KB).  LOL


----------



## JetJammer

LOL oops!  Yep, JetJammer was already taken so I had to use something else.    Oh well, the more the merrier, right?


----------



## JetJammer

LOL oops, and Drenee was correct!  Just typing jcb19 did NOT start a game with you Juanita.  I too started a game with someone unknown!

I've never seen the pictures before.  It doesn't look like a baseball though, I'd have guessed a deformed tree...maybe?   Of course, I'm playing on my android phone, so I'm sure that's why.  How do you get the pictures?


----------



## drenee

My pictures came from an app I added onto my iPhone.  I don't recall the name of it right now.
deb


----------



## Stephanie

My apologies to anyone I was playing with in October 2010 and just disappeared from our game.  I became very ill and was out of commission for months.  I didn't forget about you and I've felt bad about it ever since.  Just getting back into the groove of things so I thought I'd post to let you know.  I'm very sorry!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Stephanie, glad you're feeling better!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Word With Friends made the news.....

http://www.nydailynews.com/gossip/alec-baldwin-booted-american-airlines-flight-a-tweets-playing-words-friends-article-1.987728



Betsy


----------



## CNDudley

Saw that, Betsy, and I can understand getting too absorbed to stop!

My apologies to all WWF opponents: my phone will NOT update my games today. The little thing just goes round and round and nothing updates. Very frustrating. I thought it was weird that NOBODY played their turn...


----------



## drenee

I had a couple of games that kept telling me if I didn't play I would forfeit, but I could not see the games.  Eventually I got a message that said I forfeited.  But again, I never did see the game.  
deb


----------



## laurieb

If anybody wants to add me?
I play often and always get beat but at least I am trying!!

laurieb-hockeyparent#11

Thanks


----------



## amyberta

LOL I get beat, most of the time too.


----------



## Vicki G.

Add me to the list, please.  I'm KindleKid.


----------



## drenee

hsuthard = hsuthard
MaineWriter = Leslie
sharynzwords = sharyn
EmBranch = Meemo
luvmy4brats = luvmy4brats
Sandra Soulflower = Kindle Gracie
Cindy416 = Cindy416
BetsyQuilter = Betsy the Quilter
webhill = webhill
Chocochibi = chocochibi
Fairoasis = fairoasis
cawinters = Chad Winters
rho1640 = rho
alkazoo = ak rain
SonlightMom = MrTsMom
JenniMess = Jenni
dollcrazy = dollcrazy 
crystal57092978 = Crystalmes
wordswithMel = meljackson
jjjmom = kindlemama
Catnipped = Christina
akjak = akjak
melissa323 = melissaj323
DCLogan = DCLogan
Jane917 = Jane917
DD0649 = DD
akagriff = akagriff
lynninva = lynninva
jfriddell = jfriddell
Avilan = JeffM (taking a break from the game)
zsuzsu = ZsuZsu
ibrewalot = ibrewalot
ggirl003 = gadgetgirl003
Pidgeon92 = pidgeon92
Luvshihtzu = luzshihtzu
debg8199 = Deb G  
Astoriagirl=Anne (beginner)
DRA60=drenee (Deb)
Maddie000=Madeline
Cindergayle= Cindergayle
love2read= love2read
RekaAvoc = JetJammer
Kindlekid = Vicki G. 
amyberta = amyberta

This is from page one of this thread.  I added Vicki G.  Not sure if everyone is still active.  
deb


----------



## amyberta

Please add my name, amyberta
Thanks


----------



## akagriff

I'm having problems with my games this morning.  Is anyone else?.


----------



## Linjeakel

No, no problems so far.


----------



## akagriff

I just got a message that my games were being repaired.  I  think at least 4 games have disappeared.  If we were playing a game, you might want to start another one. 

Akagriff


----------



## kindlemama

akagriff said:


> I just got a message that my games were being repaired. I think at least 4 games have disappeared. If we were playing a game, you might want to start another one.
> 
> Akagriff


One of the lost games is ours. I can't "find" you to create a new game, maybe because of your party hat Emoticons. 

Jjjmom


----------



## akagriff

Ok. I'll take those off.


----------



## eldereno

I am still playing (addicted!!!) but not on the list.

eldereno both here and on WWF's


----------



## GinnyB

I never read this thread, but the other day I loaded WWF on my iPhone and iPad. Now I love it! I need more folks to play with. I can't remember my name on it though. Duh. I also can't sync the WWF to the same games on my iPad and iPhone. Guess they have to be different games.

Gonna try and find some avid players for my iPad. I have 4 games going on my iPhone.


----------



## GinnyB

I finally figured out how to change my name; I'm GinBen1 on WWF.


----------



## drenee

hsuthard = hsuthard
MaineWriter = Leslie
sharynzwords = sharyn
EmBranch = Meemo
luvmy4brats = luvmy4brats
Sandra Soulflower = Kindle Gracie
Cindy416 = Cindy416
BetsyQuilter = Betsy the Quilter
webhill = webhill
Chocochibi = chocochibi
Fairoasis = fairoasis
cawinters = Chad Winters
rho1640 = rho
alkazoo = ak rain
SonlightMom = MrTsMom
JenniMess = Jenni
dollcrazy = dollcrazy 
crystal57092978 = Crystalmes
wordswithMel = meljackson
jjjmom = kindlemama
Catnipped = Christina
akjak = akjak
melissa323 = melissaj323
DCLogan = DCLogan
Jane917 = Jane917
DD0649 = DD
akagriff = akagriff
lynninva = lynninva
jfriddell = jfriddell
Avilan = JeffM (taking a break from the game)
zsuzsu = ZsuZsu
ibrewalot = ibrewalot
ggirl003 = gadgetgirl003
Pidgeon92 = pidgeon92
Luvshihtzu = luzshihtzu
debg8199 = Deb G  
Astoriagirl=Anne (beginner)
DRA60=drenee (Deb)
Maddie000=Madeline
Cindergayle= Cindergayle
love2read= love2read
RekaAvoc = JetJammer
Kindlekid = Vicki G. 
amyberta = amyberta
eldereno = eldereno
GinBen1 = GinnyB
Chrustt = CNDudley


----------



## CNDudley

And I'm still playing!

WWF name: Chrustt


----------



## drenee

CNDudley said:


> And I'm still playing!
> 
> WWF name: Chrustt


I added your name to the list. Sorry I missed you earlier.
deb


----------



## Emmalita

I play too.  Could you add my name to the list?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Ha! Weird I _searched_ for a WWF thread and am amazed that it is actually CURRENT! I was thinking it would be a year or so old and I would have to beg peeps to play! Thing is I play from FB and don't know if I actually HAVE a codename? How would I know?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

OK! I got my _name!_It is MNS9775!  I have only been playing about a week!
How many games do most of you have going on at one time? Hope that hasn't already been asked... I am playing 12 friends right now... I AM a beginner... I am hoping to pick up some more here!


----------



## drenee

hsuthard = hsuthard
MaineWriter = Leslie
sharynzwords = sharyn
EmBranch = Meemo
luvmy4brats = luvmy4brats
Sandra Soulflower = Kindle Gracie
Cindy416 = Cindy416
BetsyQuilter = Betsy the Quilter
webhill = webhill
Chocochibi = chocochibi
Fairoasis = fairoasis
cawinters = Chad Winters
rho1640 = rho
alkazoo = ak rain
SonlightMom = MrTsMom
JenniMess = Jenni
dollcrazy = dollcrazy 
crystal57092978 = Crystalmes
wordswithMel = meljackson
jjjmom = kindlemama
Catnipped = Christina
akjak = akjak
melissa323 = melissaj323
DCLogan = DCLogan
Jane917 = Jane917
DD0649 = DD
akagriff = akagriff
lynninva = lynninva
jfriddell = jfriddell
Avilan = JeffM (taking a break from the game)
zsuzsu = ZsuZsu
ibrewalot = ibrewalot
ggirl003 = gadgetgirl003
Pidgeon92 = pidgeon92
Luvshihtzu = luzshihtzu
debg8199 = Deb G  
Astoriagirl=Anne (beginner)
DRA60=drenee (Deb)
Maddie000=Madeline
Cindergayle= Cindergayle
love2read= love2read
RekaAvoc = JetJammer
Kindlekid = Vicki G. 
amyberta = amyberta
eldereno = eldereno
GinBen1 = GinnyB
Chrustt = CNDudley
Emmalita = Emmalita
MNS9775 - Meredith Sinclair


----------



## Gayle

I'm playing.

ZiaStar on WWF.

Thanks.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I play (sort of) Brendan Carroll


----------



## drenee

hsuthard = hsuthard
MaineWriter = Leslie
sharynzwords = sharyn
EmBranch = Meemo
luvmy4brats = luvmy4brats
Sandra Soulflower = Kindle Gracie
Cindy416 = Cindy416
BetsyQuilter = Betsy the Quilter
webhill = webhill
Chocochibi = chocochibi
Fairoasis = fairoasis
cawinters = Chad Winters
rho1640 = rho
alkazoo = ak rain
SonlightMom = MrTsMom
JenniMess = Jenni
dollcrazy = dollcrazy 
crystal57092978 = Crystalmes
wordswithMel = meljackson
jjjmom = kindlemama
Catnipped = Christina
akjak = akjak
melissa323 = melissaj323
DCLogan = DCLogan
Jane917 = Jane917
DD0649 = DD
akagriff = akagriff
lynninva = lynninva
jfriddell = jfriddell
Avilan = JeffM (taking a break from the game)
zsuzsu = ZsuZsu
ibrewalot = ibrewalot
ggirl003 = gadgetgirl003
Pidgeon92 = pidgeon92
Luvshihtzu = luzshihtzu
debg8199 = Deb G  
Astoriagirl=Anne (beginner)
DRA60=drenee (Deb)
Maddie000=Madeline
Cindergayle= Cindergayle
love2read= love2read
RekaAvoc = JetJammer
Kindlekid = Vicki G. 
amyberta = amyberta
eldereno = eldereno
GinBen1 = GinnyB
Chrustt = CNDudley
Emmalita = Emmalita
MNS9775 - Meredith Sinclair
ZiaStar = Gayle
Brendan Carroll = Brendan Carroll


----------



## yogini2

You can put my name on our list.  I really enjoy playing.  Yoga Girl2


----------



## Jaasy

I don't think I'm on the list, you can add me...

jaasye


----------



## drenee

hsuthard = hsuthard
MaineWriter = Leslie
sharynzwords = sharyn
EmBranch = Meemo
luvmy4brats = luvmy4brats
Sandra Soulflower = Kindle Gracie
Cindy416 = Cindy416
BetsyQuilter = Betsy the Quilter
webhill = webhill
Chocochibi = chocochibi
Fairoasis = fairoasis
cawinters = Chad Winters
rho1640 = rho
alkazoo = ak rain
SonlightMom = MrTsMom
JenniMess = Jenni
dollcrazy = dollcrazy 
crystal57092978 = Crystalmes
wordswithMel = meljackson
jjjmom = kindlemama
Catnipped = Christina
akjak = akjak
melissa323 = melissaj323
DCLogan = DCLogan
Jane917 = Jane917
DD0649 = DD
akagriff = akagriff
lynninva = lynninva
jfriddell = jfriddell
Avilan = JeffM (taking a break from the game)
zsuzsu = ZsuZsu
ibrewalot = ibrewalot
ggirl003 = gadgetgirl003
Pidgeon92 = pidgeon92
Luvshihtzu = luzshihtzu
debg8199 = Deb G  
Astoriagirl=Anne (beginner)
DRA60=drenee (Deb)
Maddie000=Madeline
Cindergayle= Cindergayle
love2read= love2read
RekaAvoc = JetJammer
Kindlekid = Vicki G. 
amyberta = amyberta
eldereno = eldereno
GinBen1 = GinnyB
Chrustt = CNDudley
Emmalita = Emmalita
MNS9775 = Meredith Sinclair
ZiaStar = Gayle
Brendan Carroll = Brendan Carroll
Yoga Girl2 = yogini2
jaasye = Jaasy


----------



## Jane917

Thanks for posting that list of KBers still playing WWF. I am down a couple of games, so if anyone is interested in starting a game, I am Jane917.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And I am playing again....BetsyQuilter.

just laid a 99 pointer on my 17 year old grandson....I'm a bad grandmother 

Besty


----------



## CNDudley

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And I am playing again....BetsyQuilter.
> 
> just laid a 99 pointer on my 17 year old grandson....I'm a bad grandmother
> 
> Besty


That IS evil. I found if I do a 30-pointer against my nephew, he mysteriously stops playing and lets the game go off days later.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I play too, my user name is Alle Meine Entchen


----------



## lynninva

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And I am playing again....BetsyQuilter.
> 
> just laid a 99 pointer on my 17 year old grandson....I'm a bad grandmother
> 
> Besty


I've been thinking that I'm a bad mother because I take the greatest delight in beating my daughter. (she's 30, not a child). I played a 102 point word against her the other day & took a screenshot of it.


----------

